# Braves 2020 Season Thread



## Patriot44

They have been looking a little rough but so have all of the teams. They are touted as the best in the East!

Go Bravo's!


----------



## AceOfTheBase

Need to ditch Folty ASAP !


----------



## Patriot44

AceOfTheBase said:


> Need to ditch Folty ASAP !


Agree and was thinking that the other night.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Hope the Braves start off well & find a way to avoid injuries & stay healthy. Looking forward to the rest of their pitching staff to finally get healthy, get in shape, & play games soon.


----------



## antharper

Go Braves !!


----------



## Patriot44

Both starting pitchers didn’t make the trip. Flue like symptoms. Starting the 24 year old. Why am I ok with that?!?


----------



## Patriot44

Lotsa late swings. Even Freeman was choking up. Expected tho.


----------



## whitetailfreak

Braves wearing BLM t shirts during bp. Lifelong fan here and I'm out!


----------



## turkeykirk

whitetailfreak said:


> Braves wearing BLM t shirts during bp. Lifelong fan here and I'm out!



Me too. Enough already.


----------



## Patriot44

Meh, I have been on a baseball field in some capacity since I was 5. Love the game too much. Good baseball right now with the substitutions.


----------



## B. White

turkeykirk said:


> Me too. Enough already.



Me three.


----------



## mizzippi jb

No bats..... Cox Jr pulls a dealing pitcher with a minimal pitch count for a guy who was loading lumber at home depot last season.   Lost by  a solo shot.   Bad coaching decision and zero offense


----------



## AceOfTheBase

See how slow Ronald-A timing was on fast balls,, too much of the good life $$


----------



## EJC

I used to like watching the Braves, been around the game all my life. It’s a shame that MLB’s bowing down like the rest of the world. I’m done.


----------



## Patriot44

Their bats will come. They have been hitting soft toss and pitchers throwing 80% through training. Almost every batter is late to the ball on all games so far. That is why so many foul balls down the line. 

Folty has to go, let the young'uns flourish!


----------



## AceOfTheBase

Patriot44 said:


> Their bats will come...


Yah, DeGrome throw'n 100mph strikes may have been a factor...


----------



## BamaGeorgialine

AceOfTheBase said:


> See how slow Ronald-A timing was on fast balls,, too much of the good life $$


Facing Degromm throws a few hitters timing off. Just a few


----------



## antharper

whitetailfreak said:


> Braves wearing BLM t shirts during bp. Lifelong fan here and I'm out!


It’s Atlanta , what do we expect ! Go Braves


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Disappointing for Braves & MLB going full blown BLM.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286744580243759109


----------



## snooker1

I am so over the BLM and all those who are jumping on the bandwagon as followers, not that they believe but so they are not frowned upon. Why don't they wear shirts supporting the Law Enforcement Officers who handle security at these events so they can play under the umbrella of protection these fine men and women provide.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Go BLM MLB Braves 




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287064253141221377


----------



## antharper

Great game !


----------



## Twiggbuster

Braves win!!
So how does this work, is it a pinch runner who goes to 2nd in the xtra innings? Why Adam Dunn?
I had to step out and didn’t follow.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Those last 3 innings were a blast for a fine Braves win. 



14-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287130159733243904


29-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287158811669803008


22-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287162268581539840


21-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287174328967147520


----------



## westcobbdog

We needed that one, good win.


----------



## biggdogg

Twiggbuster said:


> Braves win!!
> So how does this work, is it a pinch runner who goes to 2nd in the xtra innings? Why Adam Dunn?
> I had to step out and didn’t follow.



The player who made the last out of the 9th inning starts the 10th inning on 2nd base.


----------



## mguthrie

biggdogg said:


> The player who made the last out of the 9th inning starts the 10th inning on 2nd base.


Seriously? I don’t keep up with MLB anymore. Surely you jest.


----------



## AceOfTheBase

Its for real, as well as all teams use a DH.  They say for 2020, but it may stick.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine

Twiggbuster said:


> Braves win!!
> So how does this work, is it a pinch runner who goes to 2nd in the xtra innings? Why Adam Dunn?
> I had to step out and didn’t follow.


Beer league softball rules to speed up the game


----------



## Patriot44

Wonder if Markakis is second guessing his decision?


----------



## tcward

whitetailfreak said:


> Braves wearing BLM t shirts during bp. Lifelong fan here and I'm out!


Agreed! Bye!


----------



## mguthrie

AceOfTheBase said:


> Its for real, as well as all teams use a DH.  They say for 2020, but it may stick.


I can see using a DH but giving teams a”free” base runner to start an inning? Good grief


----------



## AceOfTheBase

I'm for ending the game as close to 9 innings as possible.
Like to watch the Braves, just not their all-nighteers !


----------



## BamaGeorgialine

tcward said:


> Agreed! Bye!


I thought that they just spelled MLB backwards


----------



## biggdogg

My money says the universal DH stays beyond this season. The extra inning rule is only for the 2020 regular season. Traditional extra inning rules apply for the postseason. They have been experimenting with the runner on second base in some of the minor leagues with lukewarm reception. It was implemented to prevent 16, 17, 18 inning marathon games given the fact that teams only have 6-7 days off through the full 60 game slate. If I'm not mistaken, the Braves only have 5 off days.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Glad Will Smith was cleared to join the team & back to throwing today. 

Catcher Contreras gets his 1st start this evening.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287504206409207809


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287478971962138625


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287479004178665481


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287480001860861955


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287478754680414209


----------



## Patriot44

I like big bats and I cannot lie! Go Bravo’s!


----------



## AceOfTheBase

Some of the big bats showed up tonight !


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Crazy good game win for the Braves with bats coming alive after previous day bats waking up while having double digit runs & hits, scoring in 6 of 9 innings, & 3 players getting 3 hits each.



https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=401225711

Box Score


> 4th - Swanson homered to right (387 feet), Freeman scored.





> 6th - Ozuna homered to left (392 feet).





> 6th - Riley homered to left (458 feet).





> 7th - Albies homered to center (416 feet), Acuña Jr. scored.






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287583577706815488

19-seconds, Austin Riley HR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287559309128134656

32-seconds, Dansby Swanson HR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287551847327076352


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287575984598900737


----------



## Twiggbuster

Braves were hitting bombs.


----------



## biggdogg

Has Riley's landed yet?


----------



## Coenen

Got off the river last night, and turned the game on just in time for the Ozuna HR, my face about cracked when they dropped the 11-1 scoreline on me. That'll make you smile.





biggdogg said:


> Has Riley's landed yet?


Call NORAD, they're probably still tracking it. When you watch it, the catcher lines up for the down and away slider to try and put Riley away on the 0-2 count, that ball was the definition of a cement mixer slider. Started right down the middle and never moved. Riley punished that sucker.

Addressing the rules changes, I think the universal DH is probably happening in the next CBA whether we like it or not, and it's probably for the best. Pitchers are more inept at the bat than ever before, and better on the mound than ever before. I guess I'd rather see a professional hitter up there than some guy who's gonna get blown away 9 out of 10 times.

I'm not opposed to the new extra-inning rule, but if it were to become permanent, I think I'd like to see it instituted after at least a couple innings of "traditional" extras. Can't get the game decided after the 10th or 11th? Start the 12th with the man on second.

Here's an article from Fangraphs that goes into a little more detail.

Apparently most extra-inning affairs are decided in 11 or fewer innings. Give the players that window, and if the matter still isn't decided, get the runner on second and let the game reach a conclusion.


----------



## biggdogg

I'm probably in the minority with the universal DH, but there are MAYBE 6-8 pitchers in the league that can actually swing a bat. The vast majority of pitchers go up, take three half-hearted hacks and go sit down. I would MUCH rather see Ozuna, Adams or Riley as a DH than watch Folty, Fried or Soroka make a fool of themselves. 

And I love the three batter minimum for relievers. I never could stand the 'Tony LaRussa" style of bullpen management.


----------



## Coenen

biggdogg said:


> I'm probably in the minority with the universal DH, but there are MAYBE 6-8 pitchers in the league that can actually swing a bat. The vast majority of pitchers go up, take three half-hearted hacks and go sit down. I would MUCH rather see Ozuna, Adams or Riley as a DH than watch Folty, Fried or Soroka make a fool of themselves.
> 
> And I love the three batter minimum for relievers. I never could stand the 'Tony LaRussa" style of bullpen management.


The reliever rule is a good one, I think. If you're (allegedly) an MLB caliber pitcher, you should be able to get both righties and lefties out; point blank, period. 3-batters or end of inning still leaves room to play matchups if the situation dictates, but will hopefully limit some of the over specialization.

Interleague play becoming permanent was probably the death knell for pitchers hitting. Mandating 8 series per year playing different rules is silly. The AL teams are essentially batting 8 guys instead of nine when in an NL venue, and the NL teams can't justify the investment in a true DH for comparatively few games in AL ballparks. With the interleague cat not likely to go back in the proverbial bag, universal DH makes sense.


----------



## Twiggbuster

I’m old school, you carry a glove you should pick up a bat.


----------



## biggdogg

Part of the problem with the pitchers ability to actually use a bat is that independent leagues are the only systems above High School ball that don't use the DH. The vast majority of pitchers leave high school and don't pick up a bat again until they find their name on an NL roster.

It's the nature of the game now. Offense is what sells the tickets. There is zero strategy involved in what is essentially a 7 man lineup because 90% of the time, the 8 hole hitter either doesn't see anything remotely resembling a strike or just gets the 4 fingers waved from the dugout so that the other team can get to the designated out. For every Madison Bumgarner, who can flat out rake, you have 15 Folty's that don't even know which end of the bat goes in their hand.


----------



## DSGB

Folty was designated for assignment last night. Velocity has been down and he's a power pitcher. Think anyone claims him or does he get another chance with the Braves?


----------



## biggdogg

I'm sure someone will claim him and take a flyer on him. The Braves will probably get "cash considerations" for him at best, or more likely a player to be named that will never make the roster.


----------



## Patriot44

Folty had to go- too much of a roller coaster ride and be also looks sick. Hope that he is well. I like watching these young guns give it their all. Reminds me somewhat of circa 1991ish.


----------



## westcobbdog

Face it guys we have little to none effective starting pitching short of the young guy Siroka. If our starters can’t make it outta the 3rd or 4th inning every game we will soon tax our somewhat deep pen.


----------



## DannyW

westcobbdog said:


> Face it guys we have little to none effective starting pitching short of the young guy Siroka. If our starters can’t make it outta the 3rd or 4th inning every game we will soon tax our somewhat deep pen.



Yeah, I remember 3-4-5 years ago the Braves farm system was the talk of the league with all their young pitchers. All they needed was time to develop and we would have a 1990's caliber rotation. 

Well...time has passed and with the exception of Soroka, and maybe Fried, it has not worked out as planned. All those teenaged prospects are now 22-23-24 years old and are getting hammered in their limited major league playing time.

It won't be long before AA has to make some painful decisions on these "phenom" prospects. And he may have already begun with the move to DFA Folty.


----------



## westcobbdog

The Rays arms are very impressive, Power Righty with nasty gas followed by a guy with a volley of nasty sliders slinging it from the hip then back to a power Lefty with crazy ball movement, all working right around the plate, vs our guy say Luke Jackson where his pitches are a easy read, a ball, most time right outta his hand.


----------



## AceOfTheBase

Yah, their pitchers were good but our guys are paid the big bucks to hit them anyway..
Like Freddies's approach, "see ball - hit ball"


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Like many say, teams can never have too much starting pitching.  Expecting desperate teams in need of a starter will consider Folty & invest a month in trying to get him back to being major league ready. Disappointing how old Cole Hamels kept stringing Braves mgmt. along to get a big contract but continuing to have regular excuses about injuries & finally going on the 45-day DL knowing he probably will not be major league ready again.

Braves pitching continues giving up lots of HR's like last season, but at least that calmed down yesterday. 

Braves batters showing they can be really good at striking out, even Freddie had 4-strikeouts yesterday at the DH, while previous games lots of players striking 3-times in a game, & delivering 19-strikeouts in 1st game with a great top tier Rays team.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/kyle-wright-struggles-in-loss-to-rays 



> Braves know they should soon receive more from Acuña, who has recorded three hits and struck out 12 times through his first 21 at-bats





> same can be said for Freeman, who hasn’t fared much better, going 2-for-14 with just one extra-base hit





> Braves have struck out a National League-high 64 times as they have spent their first five games facing a bevy of frontline starters


----------



## treemanjohn

Markakis is coming back


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Welcome back d'Arnaud, Flowers, Markakis, & new acquisition Schebler. 

Nope, did not see any new starting pitchers to welcome, unfortunately. 



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/braves-activate-scott-schebler-two-catchers 

*Braves activate Schebler, d'Arnaud, Flowers*



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/nick-markakis-return-braves-2020-season 

*Nick Markakis decides to return to Braves*




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288544824417824768


50-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288565483424423937


----------



## westcobbdog

Cant handle another Freddie Golden Sombrero, and neither can he!


----------



## antharper

treemanjohn said:


> Markakis is coming back


Wonder if he can pitch !


----------



## Coenen

Good win tonight. How about that play by Riley to ice it?


----------



## DannyW

treemanjohn said:


> Markakis is coming back



I'm guessing he has set a career goal of 3,000 hits, and he can't afford to miss any time...and he is 645 hits short right now. Can he make it?

He is 36 YO and he would need 4 years with an average of 160 hits per year. For his career he has averaged 168/year. Personally I think he will come up just short...maybe 2,800-2,900. Which is a shame because I really like Nick...he has always done it the right way...kept his head down and his mouth shut.

If somehow he makes it to 3,000, it will create a dilemma for the HOF voters. There are only 2 MLB players with 3,000 career hits who are not in the HOF. One is Rafael Palmeiro, who has been shut out of the HOF because of his steroid use/suspension. The other is...you guessed it...Charlie Hustle...and we all know why he is not in the HOF.

Even if Nick gets to 3,000, I doubt he gets voted to the HOF. His only other credentials are he has 3 gold gloves, and one all-star season...not the gaudy stats that HOF voters like.


----------



## westcobbdog

Doubt he can get another 600 hits, but who knows. 

Braves won last night but having only 15 or so at outs ( vs 27 ) really shortens the lineup and firepower. Too many K's.


----------



## Duff

I'm afraid they are handcuffed with the starting pitching. Going to be very little, "we are out of it at the all star break, so we will trade pitching". Bring in Anderson and give him a shot. Something.

 On a positive note, Minter was lights out last night. If he throws strikes, he has some nasty stuff


----------



## biggdogg

AA says the Braves are in "win now" mode. I think they're hoping Camargo gets on a hot streak to up his value and he and Waters (among others) end up being used as trade bait for a starter. I would definitely like to see Anderson sooner rather than later.


----------



## DannyW

As much as I hate to admit it, letting Julio walk was maybe not such a good idea. Having a 29 YO starting pitcher who averaged 32 starts, 180 innings, and a sub-4.00 career ERA would look pretty nice right now.

But dang...it was frustrating to watch him pitch..


----------



## Coenen

Back on the right side of .500 with another good win last night! Fried came out on fire, Dansby still raking, and Duvall's sliding catch in the 9th was clutch!


----------



## mark-7mag

What a performance by Fried although Luke Jackson did his best to blow it


----------



## Twiggbuster

Rays have a good team, good job by the Braves.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Having a blast with Braves late inning rallies & comebacks.

At least Atlanta started with a few good innings in this questionable mid to late starting rotation.  Braves pitching still good at giving up HR's, but at least it was only 3-HR's in this game.


https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=401225773 

Box Score 




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289398520093392896


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289392445499650048

37-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289387720066732037

2-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289392947595808768

16-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289400002339655682


----------



## Coenen

Full re-cap vid. Wish I'd watched, it was a wild one.


----------



## westcobbdog

I gave up late with Metz  having a big lead. ESPN not happy, showcasing 2 of the Mets hitters patting them on the back for their great game last night.


----------



## dirtnap

Enjoying getting to watch baseball again, but I’m afraid it’ll be over within 2 weeks


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice win from start to finish for the Braves, staying in the lead since the 1st inning.










27-seconds, Highlights Summary  

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289751572344221697


31-seconds, Ozuna HR  

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289705741960589313


31-seconds, Acuna HR 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289738231496540160


58-seconds, Flowers RBI double, Acuna RBI double, Albies RBI single

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289712893043388416


17-seconds, Ozuna, Donaldson

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289694796131565568


----------



## Big7

Suits me if the cancel ALL professional sports period, never to return.

It's truly amazing how much those lil" prima donnas make for playing a "game". Sounds like a great start to me. NOT JOKING?


----------



## Coenen

Big7 said:


> Suits me if the cancel ALL professional sports period, never to return.
> 
> It's truly amazing how much those lil" prima donnas make for playing a "game". Sounds like a great start to me. NOT JOKING?


Wrong thread, methinks.


----------



## AceOfTheBase

Ronnie has a long way to go to "earn" his $$$$$.
Too much drama, not enough production.
Dansby 0.382,  Ronnie 0.184 !!


----------



## Coenen

AceOfTheBase said:


> Ronnie has a long way to go to "earn" his $$$$$.
> Too much drama, not enough production.
> Dansby 0.382,  Ronnie 0.184 !!


Which one of them is among the all timers of the game for his age, again? Acuña got the money April of last year and promptly put together almost a 40/40 campaign. It's been 9 games. Let's roll up the "Jump to Conclusions" mat, and put it back in the cabinet for a bit.

Meanwhile, people have been down on Swanson since day one. "This guy was 1st overall? He should be better." Turns out, after some seasoning he's starting to become a really good ball player. If he has a good 60 games, he may be the next guy signing an extension.


----------



## westcobbdog

Dansby has been working hard. He is physically stronger and saw where Chipper has worked with him, stressing he dig in more with his back side.
 He also appears to have worked on his glove as its also strong.
For now it looks like we have 3 decent young guns, Siroka, Fried and Tookie.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Hope Albies' sore wrist gets feeling better soon.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289948680414310400









10-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289965755434299392


13-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289966269156995073


----------



## Coenen

Don't look now, but another W today; 3 in the barn before having to deal with DeGrom tomorrow feels pretty good.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Impressive Braves shutout win with fine stronger relief pitching this season, making it feel good not giving up games like last season's bullpen did regularly in the 1st half of last season. 










34-seconds, Game Highlights Summary 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290019340490813440









30-seconds, Camargo HR 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289993190666317824

25-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290014245632049152


----------



## biggdogg

Looking pretty good with only two legit starters in the rotation and one of the biggest offensive threat on the team off to a slow start. But at least Acuna is starting to show some signs of life.


----------



## dirtnap

westcobbdog said:


> Dansby has been working hard. He is physically stronger and saw where Chipper has worked with him, stressing he dig in more with his back side.
> He also appears to have worked on his glove as its also strong.
> For now it looks like we have 3 decent young guns, Siroka, Fried and Tookie.


I agree 100% about Soroka and Fried , but not Touki.


----------



## biggdogg

Yeah, I'm not sold on Touki at all. Don't really care for what I've seen from Newcomb and Wright so far either. I think both of them are better suited to long/middle relief. I'd like to see Ian Anderson soon though.


----------



## westcobbdog

The way we are pla


dirtnap said:


> I agree 100% about Soroka and Fried , but not Touki.


perhaps I should remove these rose colored glasses.


----------



## mizzippi jb

Oh noooo..... That calf twitch on soroka.  Looks like an Achilles


----------



## biggdogg

Just saw the replay. Soroka is done for 2020.


----------



## LEGHORN

It’s Atlanta/Georgia sports, what do you expect.


----------



## ddavis1120

Looked like a rubber band snapped in his sock.  Hope he makes it back next year.


----------



## dirtnap

On a side note, why they don’t put Duvall in left field and dh Ozuna I’ll never know. He may be the worst defensive outfielder in the game


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Not a good sign not getting any more updates on Soroka.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/mike-soroka-exits-with-injury

*Soroka tears right Achilles, out for season*

*(Old title: Soroka helped off field after 2 1/3 innings)*

(includes 54-second video of injury)



58-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290437176191262720

* EDIT UPDATE Bad News:



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290478815278321664


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290479352941957120


----------



## biggdogg

Achilles is a 6-8 month recovery. Probably won't see him on the mound until April.


----------



## Duff

My goodness. That hurt, in more ways than one


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

God bless Soroka on his long road to recovery after surgery within the week.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290674150957289473


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290672491871055872


----------



## westcobbdog

Fried comes up big again tonight, nice win Bravos.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Fine Braves win & improvement over previous game loss with 15-strikeouts by Atlanta batters that included 4-K's for Swanson & 3-K's for Albies. Glad Max Fried is having a good season.



https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=401225828

Box Score


> 2nd - Adams homered to center (432 feet).
> 
> 2nd -  Flowers homered to left center (400 feet).
> 
> 5th -  Riley homered to left (365 feet), Freeman scored and Camargo scored.














46-seconds, Game Highlights Summary

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290834746830917632


31-seconds, Adams HR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290795565740105729


28-seconds, Flowers HR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290796613464657922


33-seconds, Riley's HR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290812145794416642


----------



## biggdogg

Unfortunately Matt Adams (hamstring) and Ozzie (wrist) look to be headed to the 10 day IL...


----------



## treemanjohn

biggdogg said:


> Achilles is a 6-8 month recovery. Probably won't see him on the mound until April.


I think 2 years is more likely. The Achilles is a tough injury


----------



## DSGB

Man, they're dropping like flies.


----------



## biggdogg

treemanjohn said:


> I think 2 years is more likely. The Achilles is a tough injury



Tough injury for sure, but it's his push leg and not his landing leg. It's generally 6-8 months, but he most likely won't be ready for opening day. Keanu Neal (Falcons DB) blew his mid season in 2018 and was on the field in the 2019 preseason.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

As expected, injured players getting some rest & recovery time while Markakis rejoins for some potential game time.  Hope others can stay healthy. 




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291029380072902657


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Looks like Freddie Freeman is not in today's starting lineup & getting a rest day.  Hope his health is OK.  Notice Ozuna is the DH in the lineup like lots have been expecting. 




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291080072821198850


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291080049844789249


----------



## biggdogg

Just a day off is all. He pinch hit and struck out in the 7th inning.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Today's MLB deadline force teams to reduce rosters from 30 to 28 as Braves make the changes with Braves bringing back a healthy Will Smith.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/braves-activate-will-smith



> All-Star reliever Will Smith was activated from the injured list and added to the Braves’ active roster, which was reduced from 30 to 28 players before Thursday night’s series finale against the Blue Jays





> Braves designated outfielder Scott Schebler for assignment





> optioning catcher Alex Jackson and right-handed reliever Chad Sobotka to the team’s alternate training site






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291407176821551106


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291465687291039767


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291477636636717056


----------



## Coenen

Nicky Kakes back in the house! Way to finish it off.

Good showing for Touki as well.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Welcome back Markakis with the walk-off HR win.  Glad having Freddie doing better delivering 2-hits with 2-run HR.  Yep, major improvement for Touki with career high strikeouts.  Even the game before, Newcomb made a good step forward.  Let's hope Wright can show better progress in next game, too. Did not get to see or need Will Smith to close the 9th but maybe soon as Braves strong bullpen has fine showing so far this season.



https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=401225858

Box Score



> 1st - Freeman homered to right (402 feet), Swanson scored.
> 
> 4th - Duvall hit sacrifice fly to left, Ozuna scored.
> 
> 9th - Markakis homered to right (392 feet).






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291567620014190593

32-seconds, Markakis HR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291552408695459841

38-seconds, Freeman HR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291515677451456512

36-seconds, Touki 9-K's

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291541995287195648







35-seconds, Bullpen 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291511322023202817


----------



## westcobbdog

Tookie is finally reaching his potential, and is a lot of fun to watch it unfold. Heard where Max Scherzer(sp) didn’t develop into a #1 starter until 28 or so, so as painful as it is to watch a young pitcher struggle it’s a long road of development with most pitchers. Unless their velocity goes bye bye like Fulty you gotta hang with these youngsters and let them learn on the job.


----------



## TinKnocker

Coenen said:


> Nicky Kakes back in the house! Way to finish it off.
> 
> Good showing for Touki as well.


Touki was dealin til the 6th.


----------



## TinKnocker

westcobbdog said:


> Tookie is finally reaching his potential, and is a lot of fun to watch it unfold. Heard where Max Scherzer(sp) didn’t develop into a #1 starter until 28 or so, so as painful as it is to watch a young pitcher struggle it’s a long road of development with most pitchers. Unless their velocity goes bye bye like Fulty you gotta hang with these youngsters and let them learn on the job.


Yep. Smoltz is on 92.9 a lot and has said many times that a lot of his success came from Bobby leaving him in and letting him struggle through and figure the game out. He's said before he probably would struggle to get a shot these days because pitchers are bussed in and out so often.


----------



## Coenen

westcobbdog said:


> Tookie is finally reaching his potential, and is a lot of fun to watch it unfold. Heard where Max Scherzer(sp) didn’t develop into a #1 starter until 28 or so, so as painful as it is to watch a young pitcher struggle it’s a long road of development with most pitchers. Unless their velocity goes bye bye like Fulty you gotta hang with these youngsters and let them learn on the job.


Good example. He was good as a young pitcher in Detroit, but not dominant until he got some seasoning.

Cliff Lee is another good example. He was just a guy for the first half of his career. Heck, Randy Johnson took years to really settle in and become "The Big Unit."

It takes time to harness a thrower and make him a pitcher.


----------



## Patriot44

Coenen said:


> Nicky Kakes back in the house! Way to finish it off.
> 
> Good showing for Touki as well.


He’s one of my favorite players. Mr dependable.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

No surprise fan favorite & last night's walk-off hero is back in the starting lineup.  Appears Snitker may have long term plans to keep him around a long time.  Looking forward to him getting his 500th career double soon.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291821365927051265


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291830893087203328


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291823783926542337










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291863941639999489


----------



## antharper

No offense tonight


----------



## DannyW

antharper said:


> No offense tonight



You ain't kidding. Could not even get a hit in 3 innings against the MLB worst bullpen.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Can't win without scoring.  Wright took a step forward lasting 6-innings with 5 scoreless innings. Ynoa is the new starting pitcher in 1st game of Sunday's doubleheader. Looks like Soroka is on his long comeback trail of recovery after Friday's successful surgery. 



21-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1292263801505677312



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1292216350920904708

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1292121793952653312


----------



## treemanjohn

Thanks for the updates I just can't watch it. I did listen to a few innings on the radio. It was a bit better


----------



## Patriot44

Nice to see the bats coming alive again. If you look at the division leaders, they all seem to be a half step ahead of the rest of the league and it appears as it is all bats.

The boys (entire league) have been late on the pitches which I don’t ever remember in April play, so I am guessing that spring training holds a little more water than it once did- for me at least.

lets get number two!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Glad the Braves figured out how to score today for an early game win, unlike yesterday.



https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=401225906

Box Score


> A. Duvall ATL - LF
> 2-2, 2B, 3 RBI
> 
> F. Freeman ATL - 1B
> 3-4, 2B, R





> 5th - Acuña Jr. homered to left (368 feet), Flowers scored.
> 
> 5th - Duvall doubled to deep left, Ozuna scored, Swanson scored and Freeman scored.











17-seconds, Game Highlights Summary

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1292553391126839299


24-seconds, Duvall 3-RBI Bases Clearing Double

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1292536753308471298


32-seconds, Acuna 2-run HR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1292534602582695941


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1292480535281971201


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1292482059315884036


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Whoa!  3-HR's for Acuna today, includes 2 in 2nd game or last 2-AB's, 4-for-4 in 2nd game, 5-hits in last 6-AB's.

Freddie goes 3-for-4 in 1st-game, & now 3-for-4 in 2nd-game which includes HR in 3rd-inning & Triple in 5th-inning.

Both Acuna & Freddie have 3-RBI's each in 2nd game.


----------



## jbird1

We've been taking a drink every time the announcer says "Realmuto."


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Couple of fine wins Sunday for the Braves who only allowed 3-hits in the 1st game & allowed 4-hits in the 2nd game which Atlanta had lots of even better hitting & scoring. 



https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=401235403 

Box Score


> R. Acuna Jr. ATL - CF
> 4-4, 2 HR, 3 RBI
> 
> F. Freeman ATL - 1B
> 3-4, HR, 3B, 3 RBI





> 3rd - Freeman homered to left (363 feet), Swanson scored.
> 
> 5th - Acuña Jr. homered to right (377 feet).
> 
> 5th - d'Arnaud doubled to deep left, Freeman scored.





> 6th - Acuña Jr. homered to right (369 feet), Riley scored.
> 
> 6th - Freeman doubled to deep left, Swanson scored.
> 
> 6th - Ozuna singled to shallow right center, Freeman scored.












27-seconds, Game Highlights Summary 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1292601821542993920

30-seconds, Freeman HR 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1292575669428396034

31-seconds, Acuna 1st HR 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1292584507061805062

35-seconds, Acuna 2nd HR 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1292594205290897408

49-seconds, Acuna 3-HR's in 1st & 2nd Game 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1292611149993783296


----------



## DannyW

Missed the games because of the PGA but it sure is nice watching Acuna heat up. Also nice to see him round the bases without riling up the other team...maybe he is maturing a little bit.

Thanks BTHAF.


----------



## biggdogg

Best part of the whole day was watching Fried load the bases in the 5th and gettin a weak fly out to CF from Harper to end the inning and the threat... Harper was a complete non-factor in both ends of the double header and it was great!


----------



## Patriot44

Fried is a freak! A beast!


----------



## treemanjohn

biggdogg said:


> Best part of the whole day was watching Fried load the bases in the 5th and gettin a weak fly out to CF from Harper to end the inning and the threat


That can be very dangerous.  Keep pitching grounders Max


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

DannyW said:


> Missed the games because of the PGA but it sure is nice watching Acuna heat up. Also nice to see him round the bases without riling up the other team...maybe he is maturing a little bit.
> 
> Thanks BTHAF.



Lots of nice options for watching sports on Sunday.  Glad you watched what you like most. Good to have west coast PGA going late after Braves games.


Rough beginning to Braves games with Newcomb only starting 1 & one-third innings while giving up 8-runs, 2-walks, 6-hits, & 2-HR's while next new Braves pitcher Erlin followed in the 2nd giving up 2-runs, 2-hits, & 2-HR's.  Atlanta keep showing they are good at giving up HR's to continue the tradition. Disappointing for Braves pitching end the streak of not giving up runs in 1st-inning until today with Phillies getting 3-runs in 1st & 7-runs in 2nd.  Nice of Atlanta's d'Arnaud answering with his solo HR in the 2nd.

Looking like a long tough game on the road today, unfortunately.


EDIT UPDATE:


Disappointing having Braves LHP Erlin give up his 3rd HR in the 4th with Atlanta losing now 12-1, with total HR's given up totaling 5 at end of the 4th, but Erlin did get 3-strikeouts in the 4th & has a total of 5-K's in 2 & two-thirds innings.



Top of the 9th & Camargo starts the batting rally with a lead-off HR followed by 3-hits with score 3-13 as Culberson hits the wall & gets an RBI.  Next, Ozuna's sacrifice fly gets an RBI with score now 4-13.  d'Arnaud doubles to get an RBI with score now 5-13.

*** Clutch Markakis hits his 500th career double to get an RBI to increase score to 6-13.

Austin Riley delivers 2-run HR to raise score to 8-13 which completes batting around & Camargo back up to bat. Not bad for a 9th-inning 7-run Braves rocking batting rally.



https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=401225922 



> 2nd - d'Arnaud homered to center (412 feet).





> 9th - Camargo homered to right (363 feet).
> 
> 9th - Culberson doubled to deep left, Inciarte scored, Hechavarria to third.
> 
> 9th - Ozuna hit sacrifice fly to center, Hechavarria scored, Culberson to third.





> 9th - d'Arnaud doubled to shallow right, Culberson scored.
> 
> 9th - Markakis doubled to right, d'Arnaud scored.
> 
> 9th - Riley homered to center (430 feet), Markakis scored.


----------



## Resica

Go Phils!!


----------



## dirtnap

I sincerely hope the Sean Newcomb experiment can end finally


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Hang in there Newcomb, Braves plan to find the better fit for him. 



56-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1292996437631000578


https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/sean-newcomb-optioned-after-loss-to-phillies 



> “We’re going to need him before this thing is over,” Braves manager Brian Snitker said. “He’s just got to go back and keep pitching.”





> Newcomb’s ERA was severely damaged as he allowed the Phillies eight runs on six hits and two walks in just 1 1/3 innings. He surrendered a three-run homer to Bryce Harper before recording his first out and retired just one of the six batters faced in Philadelphia’s seven-run second inning.





> So would Newcomb be better suited back in the bullpen?





> “As of right now, probably yeah, just on what I’ve witnessed the last couple years,” Snitker said. “He had a really good year [as a starter in 2018], but he’s been inconsistent since then. We put him in the ‘pen last year, and he actually did a pretty good job. It’s a young strong arm. He can still be a productive Major League pitcher in some capacity.”





> But a little more than two weeks into this season, he joins Mike Soroka, Cole Hamels, Félix Hernández and Foltynewicz as projected starters who are not currently in the mix.


----------



## Patriot44

We need to clone Fried, three times.


----------



## biggdogg

Newcomb is destined for the pen. No idea why, but he just seems more aggressive when he is only pitching 1-2 innings. Seems to try and finesse too much and nibble around the strike zone with his curve when he's starting instead of just going after hitters with his fastball. He tends to get behind everyone and then lays one on a platter for someone like Harper last night. He's got good stuff, but he ain't a starter.


----------



## biggdogg

Patriot44 said:


> We need to clone Fried, three times.



Shoot, a one legged Soroka would have been better than Newcomb and whoever it was that came in behind him and served up the grand slam on his first pitch in a Braves uni...


----------



## DannyW

Newcomb pitched fine, maybe you could even call it great, out of the bullpen last year. But the starting role is not his thing...to put it politely.

Hard to believe that 2 short years ago he came within 1 out of no-hitting, of all teams, the LA Dodgers. And as far as I know there is not a physical injury that can explain his downfall.


----------



## DannyW

biggdogg said:


> Shoot, a one legged Soroka would have been better than Newcomb and whoever it was that came in behind him and served up the grand slam on his first pitch in a Braves uni...



LOL...if I recall correctly, two of his first three pitches in a Braves uniform resulted in homeruns. Apparently there is a reason that he was available on the free agent market.


----------



## biggdogg

DannyW said:


> LOL...if I recall correctly, two of his first three pitches in a Braves uniform resulted in homeruns. Apparently there is a reason that he was available on the free agent market.



Unfortunately, I believe you do recall correctly...
For a while there it looked like every Philthie in the starting lineup was going to hit one out. Ended up being only 5 of the 9...


----------



## biggdogg

DannyW said:


> Newcomb pitched fine, maybe you could even call it great, out of the bullpen last year. But the starting role is not his thing...to put it politely.
> 
> Hard to believe that 2 short years ago he came within 1 out of no-hitting, of all teams, the LA Dodgers. And as far as I know there is not a physical injury that can explain his downfall.



 He was very good out of the pen. He relied more on his fastball when he came out of the pen. He wants to lean on that curve when he's starting though. And he probably could lean on it, if he could command it the way Fried commands his hammer curve. But he can't, and when he leaves it up in the zone, it tends to dial long distance.


----------



## DannyW

biggdogg said:


> ...and when he leaves it up in the zone, it tends to dial long distance.



Now that's just funny . Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## dirtnap

Well, without the Braves being able to make a move for 2 legitimate starters, they have no chance. It is a shame to see an offense like they have wasted on no starting pitching


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Very thoughtful & generous for Braves to spot opponents the 1st half of the game with developmental, On-the-Job-Training, starting pitching until Atlanta can get to their strong bullpen & hope for late batting rallies to save the game. Not expecting Braves bats to support early innings high runs give aways that hurt potential chances for a win.

Tough first third of the season with barely a winning record. Hope their day off helps. Hope Acuna & Albies' wrist problems get well soon.  Hope Swanson & Freddie are not the next to have wrist problems.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/ronald-acuna-jr-day-to-day-with-sore-wrist

*Acuña to miss weekend series with sore wrist*



36-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293744010243256323


----------



## biggdogg

dirtnap said:


> Well, without the Braves being able to make a move for 2 legitimate starters, they have no chance. It is a shame to see an offense like they have wasted on no starting pitching



Unfortunately, I don't see much action happening at the trade deadline. Too many teams will still be in the hunt for those extra playoff spots and a lot of teams will be reluctant to give up much to make a run at a playoff that may or may not happen.


----------



## westcobbdog

Looks like we have decent to good offense and defense but below par starting pitching. 
I see playoffs but another smack down coming, hope I am wrong.


----------



## Goatman70

Let Carmargo throw a few innings. I bet he brings it 120mph to first base


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice having the Braves end their 4-game losing streak with a 9th-inning HR from Duvall for the win, with Ozuna's 7th-inning HR getting the 1st score for the lead, while Fried has another fine start.



https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=401225985



> 7th - Ozuna homered to left center (418 feet).
> 
> 9th - Duvall homered to left (387 feet).













30-seconds, Game Summary Highlights

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1294804069157163008


27-seconds, Duvall HR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1294800040494534656


34-seconds, Ozuna HR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1294785190586462208


26-seconds, Fried 7-K's

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1294794726294589440













Before game image info below:








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1294734212277456903


https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/ronald-acuna-jr-injured-list-left-wrist-inflammation

*Acuña goes on IL with left wrist inflammation*



> Members of the Braves’ medical staff evaluated Acuña on Saturday in Atlanta and determined he will need more than two additional days of rest. But there is now hope the 22-year-old All-Star will be back in Atlanta’s lineup on Friday, when he’ll be eligible to be activated from the injured list.





https://www.espn.com/mlb/recap?gameId=401225985

*Duvall HR in 9th helps Braves end skid and beat Marlins 2-1*



> Braves: LHP Robbie Erlin (0-0, 9.00) will make his first start of the season in the rubber game of the series Sunday, and his second since 2018. The Braves are hoping he can throw 65 to 70 pitches, Snitker said.


----------



## elfiii

Hat tip to Melancon closing out the 9th. His curve ball was on the money.


----------



## biggdogg

The Braves entire pen has been on point so far. Unfortunately there is no way to sustain that success as long as the pen is throwing more innings than the starters. Before the start of Friday's game, the pen had thrown 8 more innings than the rotation so far.

And before anyone starts in on Luke Jackson, even he has been pretty good with only one bad outing. And he went 3-1/3 innings in that one after Touki's recent meltdown. His era sits at 4.50 and his slider is as nasty as I've seen it. I'm still not sold on him, but he's been good to this point in 2020...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Yep, nice change for bullpen giving up very little so far this season. 

Good having more developing youth pitching talent coming from Braves alternate training site. 



7-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1294755172820766720


6-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1294742471386238977

19-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1294741803162271744


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Fine way to end a road trip for the Braves getting a shutout & series win to tie for 1st in the division while Markakis delivers 3-RBI's which includes the 1st run.  Impressive Atlanta pitching only giving up 2-hits which began with a nice quality start by Erlin. 



https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=401226000 



> 6th - Markakis singled to center, Swanson scored, Ozuna to second.
> 
> 7th - Ozuna walked, Inciarte scored, Freeman to second, Swanson to third.
> 
> 7th - Markakis doubled to right, Swanson scored and Freeman scored, Ozuna to third.












27-seconds, Game Summary 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1295090989837713408


69-seconds, Nick's RBI's

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1295139443456827392


4-seconds, Erlin's 4-Shutout Innings

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1295063792750071809


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

OMG! Whatta rocking comeback win with Swanson's 2-run walk off HR in the bottom of the 9th after Duvall's 2-run HR.





https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=401226007



> 2nd    Garcia homered to right (410 feet), Suzuki scored.
> 
> 2nd    Thames homered to center (429 feet).
> 
> 2nd    Markakis doubled to right, Ozuna scored.
> 
> 2nd    Riley singled to center, Markakis scored.





> 3rd    Suzuki walked, Turner scored, Cabrera to second, Soto to third.
> 
> 3rd    d'Arnaud singled to right, Swanson scored, Freeman to third.
> 
> 5th    Cabrera homered to left (406 feet).





> 9th    Soto homered to center (445 feet).
> 
> 9th    Duvall homered to left (387 feet), Markakis scored.
> 
> 9th    Swanson homered to center (416 feet), Culberson scored.






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1295564394559045635


48-seconds, Swanson HR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1295553262935060481


40-seconds, Duvall HR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1295551365721317376


38-seconds, Markakis & Riley RBI's

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1295507536905408512


----------



## DannyW

Quite a finish. I had walked away from the game with the Braves down but turned it back on with Duvall at bat. Didn't take long from there.


----------



## Patriot44

Too bad about the shortened season, Dansby is headed for a career year, or at least would have. Chop on!


----------



## biggdogg

Patriot44 said:


> Too bad about the shortened season, Dansby is headed for a career year, or at least would have. Chop on!



I fully believe that this is the Dansby we can expect. He was on a similar pace the first half of last season until that heel injury derailed it. He's plays above average to great defense and will make a fine 2 hole or 6 hole hitter for quite awhile. Just my opinion.


----------



## huntersluck

I am at a loss why the keep sending TT and KW out to the mound   surely they have someone that can beat a 7 era in the minor system.


----------



## biggdogg

huntersluck said:


> I am at a loss why the keep sending TT and KW out to the mound   surely they have someone that can beat a 7 era in the minor system.



I honestly thought there was ZERO chance Pache got called up this season. So maybe Ian Anderson won't be far behind. He has got to be better than what Touki and Kyle Wright have produced thus far.


----------



## Duff

Goatman70 said:


> Let Carmargo throw a few innings. I bet he brings it 120mph to first base



This might work out, because he hits like a pitcher too.


----------



## DannyW

huntersluck said:


> I am at a loss why the keep sending TT and KW out to the mound   surely they have someone that can beat a 7 era in the minor system.



You would think so but the last hope in the ML seems to be Anderson. And by all accounts, he is not ready.

Look at all the "talented prospects" in the farm system over the past few years...Soroka, Fried, Wright, Sims, Folty, Wilson, Muller, Toussant, Gohara, Allard, Wentz, Newcomb, Minter, Jackson, Jenkins. All were graded to be at least average MLB pitchers. The Braves farm system was the envy of the league with all their young pitching talent.

And what ever happened to Aaron Blair?

But out of that bunch we only got two starters, and a few serviceable bull pen arms. Most of the rest are either out of baseball, or were packaged up and sent elsewhere.

Maybe some of the ones left will suddenly turn things around. Maybe they are late bloomers. But personally I am a little disappointed. It hasn't been a total bust but I had hoped we would reap a 1990's kind of Braves staff out of that crop of talent.


----------



## biggdogg

I'm not ready to give up on Wright, Wilson and Toussaint yet. Of the three, Wright is the oldest at 24. And they have less than 25 starts combined. And this reasononing may be why AA is hesitant to call Anderson up. Unfortunately for these kids, Braves fans were spoiled by Smoltz, Glavine and Maddux...


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

DannyW said:


> Maybe some of the ones left will suddenly turn things around. Maybe they are late bloomers. But personally I am a little disappointed. It hasn't been a total bust but I had hoped we would reap a 1990's kind of Braves staff out of that crop of talent.



You realize how rare a staff like the mid to late-90s Braves is?  Multiple HOFers, multiple Cy Young winners.  I don't know that there's ever in the history of baseball been a more dominant staff than Atlanta had for half a decade and only got 1 WS ring to show for it.  You won't see it again in your lifetime.  Not in Atlanta, maybe not anywhere.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Big day for Cristian Pache being in today's Braves lineup.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1296168024525987840


----------



## Duff

Looking forward to seeing him tonight


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Braves recent updates below in case you did not see them . . . 

Let's hope they can get the game in despite potential weather complications. 




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1296535345891291137


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1296259235785957377


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1296228260028854272


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1296225228671131651


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Fun action packed Braves win with lots of hits & runs supported by fine pitching including a 4-run 3rd-inning & 7-run 5th-inning led by bats of Ozuna, d'Arnaud, & Camargo.



https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=401226060



> M. Ozuna ATL - LF
> 3-5, 2 HR, 4 RBI
> 
> T. d'Arnaud ATL - C
> 3-5, HR, 3 RBI





> 3rd    d'Arnaud homered to center (431 feet), Freeman scored.
> 
> 3rd    Ozuna homered to center (430 feet).
> 
> 3rd    Camargo doubled to deep center, Riley scored.





> 5th    Camargo doubled to right, Duvall scored, Riley to third.
> 
> 5th    Inciarte hit sacrifice fly to left, Riley scored.
> 
> 5th    Camargo scored on error, Swanson safe at first on throwing error by third baseman Bohm, Swanson safe at second on error.





> 5th    d'Arnaud singled to center, Swanson scored, Freeman to third.
> 
> 5th    Ozuna homered to left (438 feet), Freeman scored and d'Arnaud scored.












35-seconds, Snitker & Highlights

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1297018964015558658

29-seconds, d'Arnaud HR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1296978617973473285

34-seconds, Ozuna 1st HR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1296979294565150721

32-seconds, Camargo 2 RBI Doubles

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1296995979305132032

42-seconds, Ozuna 2nd HR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1296997510590980099








































https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/injury-updates-for-ronald-acuna-jr-ozzie-albies 

Friday, August 21, 2020 



> Acuña was feeling better when he arrived at Truist Park on Friday afternoon. But the 22-year-old outfielder will not be cleared to begin swinging a bat until Saturday. He has been sidelined since Aug. 11 with left wrist inflammation.





> “I think we’ll get a better feel tomorrow as to where he might be,” Braves manager Brian Snitker said. “He’s going to have to start swinging the bat for a few days before we’ll know where he’s going to be.”





> Albies has been sidelined since Aug. 4 with a right wrist bone contusion. The switch-hitting second baseman has not swung a bat since Monday, when he was still feeling discomfort while taking swings from the right side of the plate.





> The Braves are hoping the three days of rest will be an effective remedy for Albies, who was slated to take swings again on Friday.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Great come from behind win for Atlanta.  Having a blast with these Braves late game rally wins with Duvall delivering the winning run 2nd time this week.











https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=401226075



> 1st    Harper homered to right center (470 feet), Hoskins scored.
> 
> 5th    Realmuto singled to left, Hoskins scored, Harper to second.





> 7th    McCutchen homered to left (380 feet).
> 
> 7th    Riley homered to center (426 feet), Duvall scored.





> 8th    Ozuna singled to right center, Swanson scored, Freeman to third.
> 
> 8th    Adams doubled to deep left, Freeman scored on error and Ozuna scored on error, Adams safe at third on throwing error by shortstop Gregorius.





> 9th    Harper hit sacrifice fly to left, Walker scored.
> 
> 9th    Duvall singled to center, Swanson scored, Hechavarria to second, Freeman to third.





37-seconds, Riley HR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1297342821612036096

17-seconds, Ozuna RBI Single

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1297350599516786688

30-seconds, Adams 2-RBI Double

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1297351578379333634

16-seconds, Duvall RBI Single for the Win

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1297360347154833408

35-seconds, Snitker after game

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1297367337918701573


----------



## westcobbdog

Nail biter last night, but we are flawed missing what 1 2 or even 3 more elite type starters, but for them we could play with anybody, AL or NL.
Unfortunately, we don't have the shut down starters needed to beat the Dodgers much less those Yankee sons of guns. Saw where Pachet's rocket form left field to the plate nearly getting the runner out was clocked at 99 mph.


----------



## DannyW

westcobbdog said:


> Saw where Pachet's rocket form left field to the plate nearly getting the runner out was clocked at 99 mph.



I haven't seen Pache play before last night, and one throw is just one throw, but dang it was a good one. The velocity was just part of it, the accuracy was equally unbelievable. That was impressive.


----------



## biggdogg

As I understand it, Acuna should be back in the lineup tomorrow night for the Yankees series opener and Markakis is expected back at some point during the series. And it appears Ian Anderson will be making his ML debut tomorrow night as well.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Yep, rumors been swirling for several days.  Braves annc'ts tend to come out at times that make greater impacts like just before & during lunch, or a few hours before the game starts.  Looking forward to what today brings. 



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/ronald-acuna-jr-nears-return-from-injured-list 



> August 23, 2020
> 
> Ronald Acuña Jr. could return to the lineup and top pitching prospect Ian Anderson may make his Major League debut when the Braves host the Yankees on Tuesday night at Truist Park.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Looks like the rumors are true when I heard it on sports radio confirmed just before 11:30am.  Welcome back Acuna & Markakis.  Nice having Anderson getting some big league experience starting in tonight's game halfway through the season.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/ronald-acuna-activated-ian-anderson-called-up-by-braves



> Braves announced late Tuesday morning that Acuña had been activated from the 10-day disabled list and Anderson’s contract had been selected. Right-handed pitcher Touki Toussaint and catcher Alex Jackson were optioned to the team’s alternate training site to create space on the active roster







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1298282679717302275


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1298352698375495689


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1298353002428932097


----------



## biggdogg

First ML start against Cole and the Yankees. Doesn't get much tougher'n that! Let's see what ya got kid!


----------



## westcobbdog

biggdogg said:


> First ML start against Cole and the Yankees. Doesn't get much tougher'n that! Let's see what ya got kid!



Praying the young guy can keep it close and eat up some innings, too. Heard today where we have now had 10 different starting pitchers in just 19 games. Not typically a blue print for success. Hope our rather good luck continues!


----------



## biggdogg

westcobbdog said:


> Praying the young guy can keep it close and eat up some innings, too. Heard today where we have now had 10 different starting pitchers in just 19 games. Not typically a blue print for success. Hope our rather good luck continues!



Braves have played 28 games, but I see your point. Hopefully AA can come up with something by Monday. Although the best scenario I've seen so far is the Braves trading for Seattle's 3B Seager and possibly Tijuan Walker (back of the rotation type starting pitcher) and just trying to outslug the opposition since the market for starters is slim to say the least.


----------



## Duff

Man, what a job by Anderson today!!!
They still need 1 more starter though.


----------



## srb

See if the braves follow other sports now, Seems other baseball teams are boycotting now...

Priceless!  See how it goes with not many fans..


----------



## westcobbdog

Duff said:


> Man, what a job by Anderson today!!!
> They still need 1 more starter though.


He looked very solid. His misses were close, too. Acunas home run was a monster shot.


----------



## westcobbdog

Freddie Freddie,


----------



## biggdogg

Anderson out dueling Cole for career win #1 and Fried with another gem for win #5 on the season and a doubleheader sweep of the Yankees! Nice!


----------



## Patriot44

Both were masterful! Fried is a BEAST!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice addition to stabilize the Braves starting rotation and impressive job & win for Ian Anderson while getting some fine Atlanta scoring hitting. What a memorable day to beat NY's Gerrit Cole to break his 20-game winning streak. Congrats to Markakis tying Babe Ruth in total career doubles (58th on MLB list).



https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=401226130

DOUBLEHEADER - GAME 1



> I. Anderson ATL - SP
> 6.0 IP, ER, H
> 
> R. Acuna Jr. ATL - CF
> 1-2, HR, RBI





> 1st    Acuña Jr. homered to left (473 feet).
> 
> 3rd    Swanson homered to right (345 feet), Acuña Jr. scored.
> 
> 3rd    Ozuna homered to center (469 feet).





> 6th    Voit homered to right (362 feet).
> 
> 6th    Markakis doubled to left, Freeman scored, Ozuna to third.





https://www.espn.com/mlb/recap?gameId=401226130



> Ian Anderson dazzled in his big league debut, holding the Yankees hitless into the sixth inning and ending Gerrit Cole's 20-game winning streak





> Dansby Swanson and Marcell Ozuna also homered off Cole (4-1), who suffered his first loss in the regular season since May 22, 2019, with Houston.





> Cole had been unbeaten in 28 consecutive regular-season starts











22-seconds, Game Summary

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1298746665327898624

34-seconds, Acuna 473-foot HR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1298717839470125060

34-seconds, Swanson 2-RBI 345-foot HR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1298728584895508482

36-seconds, Ozuna 469-foot HR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1298729324493918208

14-seconds, Anderson's 6-strikeouts

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1298745333107884032


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

What a fine series sweep win led by reliable Max Fried getting his 5th win & Freddie's 2-RBI HR for Braves only scoring. 



https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=401240266 

DOUBLEHEADER - GAME 2 



> F. Freeman ATL - 1B
> 1-3, HR, 2 RBI





> 5th    Wade hit sacrifice fly to left, Andújar scored.
> 
> 6th    Freeman homered to left (402 feet), Swanson scored.












33-seconds, Game Summary 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1298790019591737345

38-seconds, Freddie 2-RBI 402-foot HR 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1298787060594233345


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1298795593847001089


----------



## DannyW

Thanks BTHAF for your highlights...


----------



## elfiii

Anytime the Braves beat the Yankees it's a good day. Beating them both games of a double header is an outstanding day!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

DannyW said:


> Thanks BTHAF for your highlights...



Yes, Sir.  Highlights get me fired up.  Appreciate all the discussions & thoughts.










https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/braves-2020-trade-deadline-preview 

*Braves prioritize starting pitching at Trade Deadline*

August 27, 2020



> Braves have no choice but to make pursuing a starting pitcher the priority over the next few days





> Braves have indicated they are focused on starting pitchers whose contracts will expire at the end of this season





> *Chance of a deal:* There’s better than a 50 percent chance Anthopoulos will find a solution within what is a thin starting pitching market.





> once the deadline passes, the Atlanta rotation will likely consist of more than just Fried and Anderson


----------



## westcobbdog

Hope AA targets the Bums of the League like Seattle, Detroit and possibly the Phils if we can beat them in our next 3 or so games, knocking them outta contention and possibly making them dump payroll.  A sweep likely takes them out of contention and perhaps we could buy a few of their studs they suddenly cant afford ( not Harper )


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Was Inciarte safe or out attempting to steal 2nd base in 11th-inning???

Replay below seems to show he was safe & Braves would still have a chance to try to score more runs.

Tough night for bullpen's closer Melancon giving up a 3-run HR in the bottom of the 11th for Braves to lose in extra innings.



6-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1299549541771902976


26-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1299561261626200071


----------



## elfiii

The Braves are having trouble with Philly. Hope they turn it around today.


----------



## biggdogg

Looks like the Braves picked up a starter from Baltimore. Eats innings, throws strikes, gets a lot of swings and misses with no walks. And a 3.99 era pitching in the AL East. Has to be better than what we have behind Fried right now...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Hope our new starting pitcher tonight helps, but reckon AA would not have got him if it was not a plus for the team.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/tommy-milone-traded-to-braves

*Braves finalize deal with O's for lefty Milone*

2:47 PM EDT



> Milone was acquired from the Orioles in exchange two players to be named later. Designated hitter Matt Adams was designated for assignment to clear space on the active roster.





> Neither of the two players to be named are currently a part of Atlanta’s 60-man player pool. The teams will likely wait until the offseason to determine which two Braves Minor Leaguers will be joining Baltimore’s system.






https://www.mlb.com/player/tommy-milone-543548?stats=gamelogs-r-pitching-mlb&year=2020

*Tommy Milone #42*

P B/T: L/L 6' 0"/215 Age: 33





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300097284680617985

56-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300192825179594752


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300123328716341248


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Lots of double digit hitting & scoring for both teams with incredible 10-run 2nd-inning for the Braves, but Phillies get a 6-run 3rd-inning.

Both teams starting pitchers struggle in only 2 or 3 innings with both giving up 7-Earned-Runs each.  Even Atlanta bullpen's Jackson & Smith gave up runs. Braves pitching staff keep carrying on their tradition in showing how good they are at giving up HR's by giving up 4-HR's.  Disappointing how new Atlanta pitchers acquired in the last year quickly join in the tradition of giving away HR's.  At least Braves pitching gave up few walks, only 2-walks by Jackson, but Phillies pitching gave up 10-walks.

Congrats to Atlanta in squeezing out the win & avoiding getting swept on the road.










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=401226196



> Riley, Swanson help Braves to wild 12-10 win over Phillies
> 
> Austin Riley homered, doubled and drove in three runs in Atlanta's 10-run second inning, ...






> WIN
> A.J. Minter(1-0)
> 1.2 IP, 0 ER, 4 K, 0 BB
> 
> SAVE
> M. Melancon(6)
> 1.0 IP, 0 ER, 0 K, 0 BB






> A. Riley ATL - LF
> 2-4, HR, 2B, 3 RBI
> 
> N. Markakis ATL - RF
> 3-5, 2B, 2 RBI
> 
> M. Ozuna ATL - DH
> 3-5, 2B, 2 RBI





> Team RISP: 7-19 (Markakis 1-1, d'Arnaud 1-4, Freeman 1-1, Inciarte 0-1, Ozuna 2-3, Duvall 0-3, Camargo 1-2, Swanson 0-2, Riley 1-2)
> 
> Team LOB: 13






> 2nd    Riley doubled to deep left center, Duvall scored.
> 
> 2nd    Swanson walked, Riley scored, Acuña Jr. to second, Camargo to third.
> 
> 2nd    Freeman singled to left center, Acuña Jr. scored and Camargo scored, Freeman to second, Swanson to second, Swanson safe at third on fielding error by left fielder Gosselin.





> 2nd    Ozuna reached on infield single to second, Swanson scored, Freeman to third.
> 
> 2nd    d'Arnaud singled to right, Freeman scored, Ozuna to third.
> 
> 2nd    Markakis doubled to deep right, Ozuna scored and d'Arnaud scored.
> 
> 2nd    Riley homered to left center (425 feet), Markakis scored.





> 2nd    Gregorius homered to right (352 feet).
> 
> 3rd    Hoskins homered to left (412 feet), McCutchen scored.





> 5th    Ozuna singled to left, Camargo scored, Freeman to second.





> 8th    Quinn homered to left (429 feet).
> 
> 8th    McCutchen homered to right (362 feet).





> 9th    Swanson homered to center (421 feet).





24-seconds, Riley's RBI Double for 1st score of the game

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300216098902732810

Time = 1:51, Braves big multi-run 2nd-inning

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300220832820666369

33-seconds, Riley's 425-ft HR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300222696647786501

37-seconds, Snitker on Riley

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300194501772881922

9-seconds, Active Pitchers reaching 200-Saves

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300284304405278721


----------



## DannyW

Regarding Milone's first day as a Brave...it was an inauspicious start as the late Skip Carey would have said. (I miss Skip.)

I'm giving him a pass on last night. Yesterday was a busy day for him. He was traded to another team in another league, flew to Philly, and pitched to a slugger rich line-up of a team he has probably never faced with just a few hours notice.

Let's see what he can do in another 5 days.

That 2nd inning eruption was glorious to watch.


----------



## biggdogg

DannyW said:


> Regarding Milone's first day as a Brave...it was an inauspicious start as the late Skip Carey would have said. (I miss Skip.)
> 
> I'm giving him a pass on last night. Yesterday was a busy day for him. He was traded to another team in another league, flew to Philly, and pitched to a slugger rich line-up of a team he has probably never faced with just a few hours notice.
> 
> Let's see what he can do in another 5 days.
> 
> That 2nd inning eruption was glorious to watch.



I agree with every sentiment. Especially Skip. (BRAVES WIN! BRAVES WIN! BRAVES WIN!)

Milone was in Buffalo four hours before first pitch. He has kept the ball in the yard so far this season against the AL East, so hopefully last night was just travel and fatigue. We'll see when he faces the Nats this weekend.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Yep, Milone's 1st Braves start is discounted by short notice trade, travel, & lack of time adjusting & preparing for his new working environment situation. Not concerned about him now, but give him a few more starts then evaluate results for any concerns. 

Rumors swirling before today's 4pm Trade Deadline that Braves could be in the mix & making a serious run at trying to acquire Indians Mike Clevinger who has 2 more years of team control & considered one of the top starting pitcher options among a thin trade class.


----------



## westcobbdog

Hope Riley doesn’t go but he’s trade bait for sure, proving some value in return.
Milone looked like a BP pitcher last night. A slow fastball around 89 won’t cut it at this level. The late bomb by Swanson to dead away CF was huge.


----------



## Duff

Indians are wanting  Contreras and Waters. I say do it


----------



## biggdogg

Duff said:


> Indians are wanting  Contreras and Waters. I say do it



As thin as the Braves farm system is at catcher, I think Contreras will be a tough sell. Especially considering he is closer to ML ready than Langeliers is. I wouldn't be at all surprised if Contreras is a deal breaker.


----------



## elfiii

westcobbdog said:


> Hope Riley doesn’t go but he’s trade bait for sure, proving some value in return.
> Milone looked like a BP pitcher last night. A slow fastball around 89 won’t cut it at this level. The late bomb by Swanson to dead away CF was huge.



Did they win? I changed the channel at 11-10. Short season or not, Braves got no pitching.


----------



## DannyW

Duff said:


> Indians are wanting  Contreras and Waters. I say do it



Waters I am okay with. He has MLB potential, maybe even future all-star potential, but also have heard he has a cocky and abrasive personality...someone once compared his personality to Bryce Harper. Don't need attitude.

Contreras is more concerning to give up. But their top 2 catching prospects, Langeliers and Contreras, are only 1 month different in age so at some point the Braves will have to decide between the two anyway. And I also realize to get talent you (usually) have to give up talent.

I trust AA to make the right decision


----------



## DannyW

The more disturbing rumor I heard is Kevin Gausman could be headed back to the Braves. Yeah...the same Kevin Gausman the Braves released last year.


----------



## biggdogg

Padres got Clevinger. Looks like the Padres have traded for a dozen players in the last 12 hours...


----------



## Patriot44

I am not sure AA is going to pull the trigger on anymore trades and roll with the season in hopes that more prospects on the Farm develop.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Cost is high for top talent in short supply with only a few hours left before the trade deadline.  Padres trade 6 players to get 1 starting pitcher plus 2 others, 3 major plus 3 minors to get Clevinger & 2 extras.

Not seeing or hearing any more recent serious rumor pursuits from the Braves on sports radio or websites, but never know what AA is working on.  Not expecting Atlanta to revisit the past with Gausman.



https://www.espn.com/mlb/story/_/id...eadline-tracker-rumors-news-deadline-day-buzz

12:00 PM ET



> 4 p.m. ET deadline on Aug. 31 for teams to make deals





> *Will Braves shift gears and go big?* Something to watch as the deadline approaches is if the Braves' posture adjusts.





> Will Anthopoulos choose to fill the gaping hole at starting pitcher by trading top prospect OF Drew Waters and thin out some of the upper-level prospect inventory, shifting the overall farm system into the bottom half of the league and betting on now?






https://www.espn.com/mlb/story/_/id/29778857/sources-indians-trade-ace-mike-clevinger-padres

11:24 AM ET



> San Diego Padres acquired pitcher Mike Clevinger in a blockbuster deal with the Cleveland Indians, the Padres announced Monday





> San Diego Padres acquired pitcher Mike Clevinger in a blockbuster deal with the Cleveland Indians, the Padres announced Monday





> Padres also will receive outfielder Greg Allen and a player to be named later





> deal marks the fifth trade since Saturday for the Padres, who have also acquired first baseman Mitch Moreland from Boston, catcher Austin Nola from Seattle, catcher Jason Castro from the Angels and closer Trevor Rosenthal from Kansas City






https://www.espn.com/mlb/story/_/id...ine-day-preview-big-names-move-buying-selling

*OK, who are some of the big names who might be available?*


> Rangers RHP Lance Lynn





> Reds RHP Trevor Bauer




*Who else is out there?*


> Giants RHP Kevin Gausman might be the best of the rest of the starting pitchers





> He could fit with the Braves, who might still be looking for rotation help even after acquiring Milone, but remember that Gausman was so bad with the Braves last season that they released him





> Another option could be Dylan Bundy, who has been very good in his first season with the Angels (2.47 ERA, 0.94 WHIP)


----------



## Duff

Carp. Clevinger was under control for 2 more years. That would have been a strong 3 when Saroka returned next season.


----------



## biggdogg

I've read they're testing the waters with the Rangers for Lance Lynn.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

biggdogg said:


> I've read they're testing the waters with the Rangers for Lance Lynn.



Yep, let us know if you start getting any more serious stuff, but lunchtime is indicating interest continues in Rangers Lance Lynn.



https://www.mlb.com/news/mlb-rumors-trades-and-signings '

19 minutes ago



> latest big splash out of San Diego leaves the Rangers' Lance Lynn and the Angels' Dylan Bundy as the top two starters on the trade market, with the Braves, Twins, White Sox and Yankees among the clubs that could potentially make a move for rotation help





> Per MLB.com's Jon Paul Morosi, both the Braves and Yankees have been in touch with the Rangers about Lynn in the past 48 hours, but it's unclear where the two clubs stand in that race now






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300472753565335552


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300497760140103680


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Looks like AA could not find the final deal he was looking for, competing with more buyers than sellers for a starting pitcher. Checking on social media for MLB's Jon Morosi, Fox Sports' Ken Rosenthal, & ESPN's Jeff Passen did not uncover last moment trades for the Braves.

Injured Acuna is out of today's starting lineup. 




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300530471470870528


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300528153350332417


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice road win for the Braves.



https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=401226200



> Max Fried improves to 6-0 as Braves beat Red Sox 6-3
> 
> Austin Riley had a tie-breaking, bases-loaded triple to help Max Fried improve to 6-0 as the NL ...





> WIN
> M. Fried (6-0)
> 5.0 IP, 2 ER, 5 K, 2 B
> 
> SAVE
> M. Melancon (7)
> 1.0 IP, 0 ER, 0 K, 0 BB





> N. Markakis ATL - LF
> 3-4, 2B, 2 RBI
> 
> A. Riley ATL - 3B
> 2-5, HR, 3B, 3 RBI





> 1st    Markakis doubled to left, Swanson scored.
> 
> 4th    Duvall homered to left (411 feet).
> 
> 5th    Riley tripled to deep right, Freeman scored, Ozuna scored and Markakis scored.
> 
> 6th    Markakis singled to center, Swanson scored, Freeman to third.












23-seconds, Game Summary

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300627878141452288

29-seconds, Markakis RBI Double

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300579123992166400

45-seconds, Duvall 411-ft HR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300595988386676736

47-seconds, Riley 3-RBI Triple

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300603555926151168


----------



## KyDawg

Go Bravos. Thanks for the highlights BTHF


----------



## DannyW

I'm liking Austin Riley more and more. He is playing a very capable 3rd base, and his at-bats are getting better each night. He is finally showing pitch recognition, cutting down on his strike outs, and going to the opposite field instead of trying to dead pull everything. Glad AA didn't move him yesterday.

I'm willing to bet that AA included Johan Camargo in some of his trade package offers yesterday (along with Ender Inciarte and maybe Sean Newcombe).


----------



## biggdogg

Braves are undefeated when Fried starts and Fried is the only qualified pitcher (based on innings pitched) in the majors that has yet to give up a home run.

And yeah, I'm ok with AA's lack of activity on the trade market. From what I understand Contreras was never considered in any deal and Acuna, Albies, Riley and Swanson were all asked about by other teams.


----------



## DannyW

biggdogg said:


> From what I understand Contreras was never considered in any deal and Acuna, Albies, Riley and Swanson were all asked about by other teams.



Most likely any offers for Acuna and Albies were laughed off by AA unless they included Mike Trout, and substantial cash to buy down his contract. Acuna and Albies are all-star caliber players with 7+ year contracts that are VERY team friendly.

Can't blame other teams for trying, you can't catch a fish unless your line is in the water, but I don't see them moving anywhere anytime soon.


----------



## westcobbdog

Agree big dog, I would not part ways with with any young guys for a short term pitching fix. Was thinking Riley could go but he’s coming along nicely just missing a grand slam last night. His defense is strong, too. Swanson, wow!


----------



## biggdogg

Riley will be just fine. Some guys just hit breaking stuff from day one, and some have to work to learn when to swing and when to lay off. And hitters just don't see good breaking pitches in AA and AAA because the guys that can throw it are already in the majors. He'll probably never be an "elite" hitter. And in his defense, following in Chipper's, and even Donaldson's, footsteps is a tall order and usually a recipe for disappointment. He's handled that pressure extremely well.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

KyDawg said:


> Go Bravos. Thanks for the highlights BTHF



Yes, Sir.  Glad we're having good highlights.  Good having fans staying fired up about the Braves in here.  Hope we get our injured players back soon.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Looks like Acuna & Albies are still healing & on the mend.  AA updates us about trade deadline below. 




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300888688365391872


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300889126883995649


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300829189734633472


----------



## westcobbdog

We are short handed and still should take 3 outta 4 from the red stockings. 
Their little field plays well to our strengths.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Congrats to the Braves on a fine win. Looks like we have a 2nd stable starting pitcher in Ian Anderson.  Fun game with Atlanta's double digit hits & runs led by Ozuna's 3-HR's & 6-RBI's. Glad AA is smart enough not to trade away Atlanta's young top talent & experienced better players. Nice seeing improvement in our road record.



https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=401226211



> Ozuna hits 3 HRs in Braves' 10-3 rout of Red Sox
> 
> Marcell Ozuna hit three home runs in a game for the first time in his career and finished with ...





> WIN
> I. Anderson(2-0)
> 6.0 IP, 2 ER, 8 K, 1 BB





> M. Ozuna ATL - LF
> 3-5, 3 HR, 6 RBI
> 
> T. d'Arnaud ATL - C
> 3-5, R





> 1st    Ozuna homered to left (401 feet), Freeman scored.
> 
> 6th    Riley singled to right, Markakis scored, d'Arnaud to third.
> 
> 6th    Inciarte reached on infield single to second, d'Arnaud scored, Riley to second.
> 
> 7th    Ozuna homered to left (441 feet).





> 8th    Swanson singled to center, Camargo scored, Inciarte to second.
> 
> 8th    Freeman singled to left center, Inciarte scored, Swanson to third.
> 
> 8th    Ozuna homered to center (437 feet), Swanson scored and Freeman scored.






https://www.mlb.com/news/marcell-ozuna-hits-three-home-runs-vs-red-sox

*Ozuna 1st NL player to hit 3 HRs at Fenway*






> RECAP: Ozuna becomes first NL player to hit three home runs at Fenway Park as #Braves top Red Sox.
> : http://atmlb.com/2QYV6EB










23-seconds, Game Summary

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300987283055742976

35-seconds, Ozuna 1st 2-Run HR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300941467700133888

38-seconds, Ozuna 2nd HR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300972473916313607

41-seconds, Ozuna 3rd HR (3-Runs)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300979613968015360

21-seconds, Ian Anderson 8-Strikeouts

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300974107111100416


----------



## Duff

Man, i'm excited about Anderson.


----------



## DannyW

Duff said:


> Man, i'm excited about Anderson.



Imagine if you are Anderson...1st MLB start is against the NYY...and you win. 2nd MLB start is against the Red Sox in one of the last remaining iconic ballparks (Wrigley is the other)...and you win.

Too early to brand him a star but his major league career could not have started any better.


----------



## westcobbdog

Looks like we have 2 solid starters so far...a few more needed however. saw where the Braves have more 10 hit games than Any other team in MLB. We got a shot at the prize with another arm or 2.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Looking like Acuna may be back by end of the week. 




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301250095636189192


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Whoa, dude, Duvall makes it back to back 3-HR games.  Rough start by the Braves, but nice come from behind 2-times for the win & road series sweep led by Duvall followed by Ozuna for all Atlanta RBI's on Wednesday. 










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=401226225



> Duvall follows Ozuna with 3 HRs; Braves complete sweep
> 
> Adam Duvall hit three home runs a night after teammate Marcell Ozuna become the first NL player ...





> WIN
> T. Matzek(3-2)
> 1.1 IP, 0 ER, 3 K, 1 BB
> 
> SAVE
> M. Melancon(8)
> 1.0 IP, 0 ER, 3 K, 0 BB





> A. Duvall ATL - LF
> 3-4, 3 HR, 5 RBI
> 
> M. Ozuna ATL - LF
> 2-4, HR, 2 RBI





> 2nd    Duvall homered to left (414 feet), Riley scored.
> 
> 2nd    Ozuna reached on infield single to second, Camargo scored, Freeman to third.
> 
> 4th    Bradley Jr. homered to center (395 feet).





> 6th    Duvall homered to left (365 feet), d'Arnaud scored.
> 
> 7th    Ozuna homered to left (409 feet).
> 
> 8th    Duvall homered to center (403 feet).






https://www.mlb.com/news/adam-duvall-three-homer-game-at-fenway-park

*Braves make 3-homer game history*

*Duvall hits 3 home runs night after Ozuna completes the feat*



> What Duvall did not immediately realize is that by producing his first career three-homer game in the Braves 7-5 win over the Red Sox on Wednesday night, he and Marcell Ozuna became a part of baseball history.





> Per the Elias Sports Bureau, they are the only MLB teammates to ever produce three-homer performances in consecutive games. Babe Ruth and Lou Gehrig are the only other teammates to produce three-homer games on consecutive days. But because a doubleheader was involved, these Yankees legends actually did so within a span of four games played between May 21, and 22, 1930.






27-seconds, Game Summary

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301347766355013633

32-seconds, Duvall 1st 2-Run HR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301310497321558018

32-seconds, Duvall 2nd 2-Run HR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301328749682724869

33-seconds, Ozuna HR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301335615544463360

31-seconds, Duvall 3rd HR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301340036869353472













Before game






Before game






Before game


----------



## biggdogg

I think Fried and Anderson will be a pretty formidable top two the rest of the way, and with Hamels finally getting ready to make his debut, the Braves look to be in pretty good position. Hamels probably won't make but 10 starts, playoffs included, so he should be fresh the rest of the way. And the offense can hang with anyone in the league.


----------



## westcobbdog

Yeah Hamels is the wild card we need desperately.


----------



## biggdogg

westcobbdog said:


> Yeah Hamels is the wild card we need desperately.



He is scheduled to throw live bp this weekend and most likely be activated next week.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Acuna back in today's lineup.

Going to be interesting if & when Hamels gets over injuries & finally starts.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301931108028878850


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301925764141592577


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301593516557119490


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301875903174258693


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Fine 1st game of doubleheader win.  Strong Acuna come back from injury with 2-HR's to get his 17th game leadoff HR to tie Braves record set by Felipe Alou.  Nice better start for newly arriving pitcher Milone.



https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=401237553 

DOUBLEHEADER - GAME 1 - MAKEUP FROM AUG 19



> Acuña hits 2 HRs as surging Braves beat struggling Nats 7-1
> 
> Ronald Acuna Jr. homered twice, Dansby Swanson added a two-run shot and the Atlanta Braves beat ...





> R. Acuna Jr. ATL - CF
> 2-3, 2 HR, 3 RBI
> 
> D. Swanson ATL - SS
> 2-4, HR, 3 RBI





> 1st    Acuña Jr. homered to center (411 feet).
> 
> 3rd    Swanson homered to center (420 feet), Acuña Jr. scored.
> 
> 4th    Acuña Jr. homered to center (432 feet), Duvall scored.
> 
> 6th    Swanson singled to right, Flowers scored on error and Hechavarria scored on fielding error by right fielder Taylor.






https://www.mlb.com/news/ronald-acuna-jr-ties-club-record-for-leadoff-homers

*In just 3rd year, Acuña ties a Braves HR mark*



> Sitting back at the top of Atlanta’s lineup after missing this week’s three-game series in Boston with a tight right hamstring, Acuña opened the bottom of the first with his 17th career leadoff homer. This shot off Austin Voth matched the franchise record Felipe Alou set while serving as the Braves' leadoff hitter from 1964-69.







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302016606021836800

38-seconds, Acuna 1st HR for Game 1, 17th Leadoff HomeRun

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301982618255347717

38-seconds, Swanson HR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301991056880304128

40-seconds, Acuna 2nd HR for Game 1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301998938120228864

59-seconds, Albies, Hamels, Folty

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301968132450537473


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Disappointing Braves loss with starter Ynoa & bullpen's Weigel stinking up the game which included giving up 5-runs in the 3rd-inning & bullpen's Will Smith giving up another HR, but Atlanta battled back to make it a close finish with 4-HR's that included Freddie's 1st career 4-RBI Grand Slam HR & another HR for Acuna, Riley, & d'Arnaud.  Nice job by bullpen's Culberson.

This game ends Braves 5-game winning streak & ends Nationals 7-game losing streak.



https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=401226247

DOUBLEHEADER - GAME 2



> F. Freeman ATL - 1B
> 2-3, HR, 2B, 4 RBI





> Team RISP: 1-8 (Markakis 0-1, Freeman 1-1, Ozuna 0-1, Duvall 0-1, Camargo 0-1, Riley 0-2, Acuña Jr. 0-1)
> 
> Team LOB: 6





> 1st    Ozuna doubled to deep left, Freeman scored.
> 
> 2nd    Riley homered to left (471 feet).
> 
> 2nd    Acuña Jr. homered to center (435 feet).





> 4th    Freeman homered to center (435 feet), Duvall scored, Camargo scored and Swanson scored.
> 
> 6th    Turner homered to center (411 feet).
> 
> 7th    d'Arnaud homered to left center (400 feet), Ozuna scored.






https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/freddie-freeman-hits-first-career-grand-slam

*Freeman makes 233rd career HR his 1st slam*



> Freeman entered the game with 232 home runs, none of which had been hit over 104 plate appearances with the bases loaded.





> He had doubled in the third to extend his hitting streak to 18 games, MLB’s longest current streak.





> Freeman hit the second-most homers in MLB history before tallying his first grand slam. Sammy Sosa hit 246 home runs before belting his first with the bases loaded.





> This really could have been a celebratory day for the Braves, who totaled seven homers during the twin bill. Acuña accounted for three of those, including his 17th leadoff homer that matched a franchise record in the first game.





> How did the Braves reach a point where Weigel and Culberson were called upon in a winnable game? *Will Smith has to shoulder some blame after allowing his fifth homer over his past 7 1/3 innings.* Had he not surrendered Trea Turner’s go-ahead solo shot in the sixth, Chris Martin or closer Mark Melancon would have pitched the seventh.






24-seconds, Riley 471 ft HR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302034894579798023

42-seconds, Acuna 435 ft HR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302036202292416513

57-seconds, Freeman 435 ft Grand Slam 4 RBI HR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302053416873742337

39-seconds, d'Arnaud 400 ft, 2 RBI HR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302071809479782401


----------



## DannyW

IMO the Braves played their worst game of the year last night. Poor bullpen pitching, poor hitting, poor fielding...about the only bright spot were the 3 homeruns. Fried was okay, but the error on the missed double play was the ball game...it seemed to revitalize the Nats.

Hopefully they can put that game in the rearview mirror and bounce back today. They sure could use Hammels and Albies right now.


----------



## biggdogg

I just wonder how many more chance Sobotka is going to get. Just let the guy throw batting practice if you feel like you need to keep him.


----------



## westcobbdog

biggdogg said:


> I just wonder how many more chance Sobotka is going to get. Just let the guy throw batting practice if you feel like you need to keep him.


Agree, even 94-95 Mph but straight and flat is gonna get lit up vs major league hitters.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Yep, nice having some HR highlights early with Braves having at least 3-HR's in the last 5 consecutive games, but could not match the Nats' double digit run generation.  Sobotka giving up 5-runs in the 9th-inning was painful.  Sorry not having Fried having his better stuff the last 2 starts, but our other work-in-progess pitchers (Sobotka, Ynoa, Weigel) are getting recycled to the alternate training site to get better.



https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=401226262



> T. d'Arnaud ATL - C
> 2-4, HR, 2 RBI
> 
> A. Duvall ATL - LF
> 2-4, HR, 1 RBI





> HR: d'Arnaud (6, 3rd inning off Fedde 1 on, 1 Out); Duvall (9, 4th inning off Fedde 0 on, 0 Out); Acuña Jr. (9, 1st inning off Fedde 0 on, 0 Out)





> Team RISP: 0-4 (Markakis 0-1, Ozuna 0-1, Camargo 0-1, Swanson 0-1)
> 
> Team LOB: 7





> 1st    Acuña Jr. homered to left center (439 feet).
> 
> 3rd    d'Arnaud homered to center (408 feet), Ozuna scored.
> 
> 4th    Duvall homered to left (348 feet).






37-seconds, Acuna 439-ft game leadoff HR to break team record with 18

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302388938078855169

34-seconds, d'Arnaud 408-ft 2-RBI HR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302400008180858883

39-seconds, Duvall 348-ft HR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302404167756120066


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Markakis is getting a rest break today, not in today's lineup, & unfortunately has not had a hit since last Monday's game after have a long period of regular hit generation. 











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302606166703452160


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302256860548997125


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302089535724060673

18-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302401191968747521


----------



## biggdogg

How about that Freeman guy? 10 years in the bigs without a grand slam, and then two in the same weekend!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice Braves win with double digit hits & runs.  Cool having Freddie getting 2 Grand Slams in 3-games.  Strong start by Tomlin. Worrisome bullpen's Bryse Wilson in the 9th-inning giving up 4 consecutive hits & 2-runs before retiring 3-batters to close out the game, so wondering if he will be also recycled again to alternate training site for the regular wash, rinse, & repeat process.



https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=401226277



> Freeman hits another grand slam, Braves beat Nationals 10-3
> 
> Freddie Freeman hit his second career grand slam -- and second of the series -- leading the ...





> WIN
> J. Tomlin(2-2)
> 6.0 IP, 1 ER, 2 K, 0 BB





> M. Ozuna ATL - LF
> 3-5, HR, 2B, 4 RBI
> 
> F. Freeman ATL - 1B
> 1-4, HR, 4 RBI





> 4th    Flowers hit a ground rule double to right, Duvall scored and Riley scored.
> 
> 5th    Ozuna homered to left (453 feet).
> 
> 6th    Freeman homered to left center (421 feet), Hechavarria scored, Acuña Jr. scored and Swanson scored.
> 
> 7th    Ozuna doubled to deep right, Acuña Jr. scored, Freeman scored and Swanson scored.






https://www.mlb.com/news/freddie-freeman-hits-second-career-grand-slam

*Freeman hits 2nd grand slam 2 days after 1st*











12-seconds, Game Summary

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302707992677281794

24-seconds, Flowers 2-RBI Double/Triple for the lead

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302674433014890496

37-seconds, Ozuna 453-ft HR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302680151868805123

41-seconds, Freeman 421-ft Grand Slam HR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302686651261628416

34-seconds, Ozuna 3-RBI Wall Hitting Double

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302699408312729603


----------



## KyDawg

Great win for Bravos.


----------



## westcobbdog

My kind of tail whipping administered to the Nats yesterday!
On to the fish today.


----------



## biggdogg

westcobbdog said:


> My kind of tail whipping administered to the Nats yesterday!
> On to the fish today.



I hope Acuna rips another lead-off bomb off of that Urena clown.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Truist Park sightings of Ozzie Albies & Cole Hamels after Sunday's game at live BP.



17-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302732488930975744

Time = 1:07

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302734479866421250

Time = 3:14

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302737559991324675



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1303003740874604547


----------



## westcobbdog

If we avoid any long losing streaks here on in we should be in the drivers seat and set up nicely to actually advance for once deep into the playoffs. Time for the curse to end.


----------



## biggdogg

westcobbdog said:


> If we avoid any long losing streaks here on in we should be in the drivers seat and set up nicely to actually advance for once deep into the playoffs. Time for the curse to end.



Need to hold that #2 or at worst #3 seed. That would mean facing only the Dodgers or the Padres in the NLCS and not having to face both in the playoffs.


----------



## mizzippi jb

Plenty of opportunities today. Wasn't on TV for some reason (Comcast)??? But I listened.   Lots of guys left on 3rd today with less than 2 outs.


----------



## biggdogg

It was on YouTubeTV. I thought the ESPN Sunday Night Baseball announcers were bad...

Lots of missed opportunities for sure, and surprise, surprise... Urena hit Acuna... and Acuna got lazy on the bases... twice...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Ouch! Tough close loss.

Looks like Kyle Wright is back from the wash, rinse, repeat, recycle process at the alternate training site to start the Tuesday game. 



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/ian-anderson-short-start-in-braves-loss



> Over the next three days, Atlanta will use Kyle Wright, Tommy Milone and possibly Fried as its starters. Wright is returning to the big league level looking to complete five innings for just the third time in nine career starts -- and he's still in search of his first win.





> Looking at the state of this rotation, it’s easy to see why, with the end of the regular season less than three weeks away, the Braves are still hoping to count on Cole Hamels, who threw live batting practice for the first time on Sunday. Hamels will repeat that exercise again in a couple days, then possibly begin to build innings.





> Snitker didn’t rule out the possibility of Hamels building these innings in big league games over the season’s final two weeks. That would mean the southpaw would likely be slated to pitch two to three innings in his first start and three to four innings in his second.


----------



## biggdogg

Wright has got the stuff, he just has to learn to trust it and attack hitters instead of trying to finesse every pitch. Same with Newcomb. I'm honestly surprised that Erlin hasn't been DFA'd...


----------



## biggdogg

Culberson DFA'd and Fried to the injured list with back spasms. I can see how Fried developed back issues carrying the Braves rotation by himself...

Me personally, I'd have put Culberson at 2B and DFA'd Hechevaria... him and Camargo are a lost cause at this point.


----------



## Patriot44

biggdogg said:


> Culberson DFA'd and Fried to the injured list with back spasms. I can see how Fried developed back issues carrying the Braves rotation by himself...
> 
> Me personally, I'd have put Culberson at 2B and DFA'd Hechevaria... him and Camargo are a lost cause at this point.


I agree 100%! I tried to like Camargo since he shares a hitting coach with my son. We have met him a few times and is a good guy but not a big fan of his on field play. 

Fried got overworked, I sure hope they pay him for that!


----------



## mizzippi jb

You might want to look for another hitting coach for your son if he teaches Johan too


----------



## DannyW

Fried is now on the IL with back problems. Now their best starting pitcher is arguably a rookie with a grand total of 3 starts under his belt. It's such a shame to have the best offensive team in many, many years only to be undone by the lack of starting pitching.


----------



## DannyW

On a side note, Marlin's pitcher Sixto Sanchez looked tough for a rookie pitcher. Hate the thought of having to face him 4-6 times every year...one of the best young pitchers I have seen in a while.


----------



## Duff

DannyW said:


> Fried is now on the IL with back problems. Now their best starting pitcher is arguably a rookie with a grand total of 3 starts under his belt. It's such a shame to have the best offensive team in many, many years only to be undone by the lack of starting pitching.



No kidding. Man, its painful not to have decent starters. I was going to post last week that all they need is Fried to go down and they would be finished, but I didn't want to jinx them.


----------



## biggdogg

DannyW said:


> On a side note, Marlin's pitcher Sixto Sanchez looked tough for a rookie pitcher. Hate the thought of having to face him 4-6 times every year...one of the best young pitchers I have seen in a while.


If the Philthies don't re-sign Realmuto this offseason, then that trade will look real bad on their end.

Fried is only going to miss 2 starts and Hamels will probably be in the rotation next week. I do believe Tomlin will help soften the blow of losing Fried for a couple starts now that he's gotten a chance to get stretched out. He went 6 innings and pitched a good game last outing. Honestly, I wouldn't mind seeing Wright in the pen. He seems to be a 2 inning pitcher at this point.


----------



## biggdogg

Albies is back in the lineup tonight and Camargo is now in Gwinnett...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Much better game than recent games for the Braves just now having their best scoring inning of the season with 11-runs which included 3-HR's from d'Arnaud, Duvall, & Albies (welcome back).  Last time Atlanta had an 11-run inning was in 2004.

Next inning in the 3rd, Freddie gets a HR for his 1,500th career hit.

Another failed start by a Braves starting pitcher with Milone giving up 8-runs, 2-HR's, & 2-walks in only 3 & one-third innings trying to give away the game.

Atlanta pitchers still carrying on the tradition & showing they are good at giving up HR's, unfortunately.

Freddie gets 3-run double for 6-RBI total & 3rd hit today with Swanson having 3-hits, too, while Duvall gets 2nd 1st-pitch HR for 3-RBI's & total 5-RBI's for the game in the 5th-inning with Braves leading 19-8 tying Milwaukee for high game runs for the day.

Acuna gets 3-run HR in the 5th also to increase lead to 22-8 for most runs in a game since Braves came to Atlanta in 1966 & only 1-run from tying franchise record set in 1957 when they won the World Series, according to radio game announcers.

Acuna 2-run double with bases loaded in the 6th-inning sets new Braves franchise record for highest scoring game as Atlanta increases the lead to 25-8.


----------



## Duff

Mercy, this is one way to counter bad pitching, score 25 runs per game


----------



## LEGHORN

Yawn


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Duvall hits a rocking Grand Slam for 3rd HR of game for 9-RBI's total for game to extend lead to 29-9!

Party on dudes & dudettes.


----------



## Minner

What a crazy game tonight!


----------



## DannyW

Nice to see Albies return. I had the game on but only saw parts of it...every time I checked it seemed like the Braves had scored another touchdown!


----------



## Coenen

Ridiculous game last night.

How many games before the Falcons score 4 touchdowns?


----------



## rosewood

Glad I stayed up to watch.  Was hoping they would score two more to set the MLB record, but alas.  Most of the Braves were just seeing the ball.  Was hoping Ozuna would get in on the fun, but he wasn't seeing it last night.

Rosewood


----------



## rosewood

Duff said:


> Mercy, this is one way to counter bad pitching, score 25 runs per game


The reliever pitched 4 innings with only 1 run.  It was his major league debut.  I think they had to keep reminding him of the huge lead and to just throw strikes.  He walked several early on, but got out of it.  It was a good outing for him for sure.

Rosewood


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Awesome, epic Braves record history making game.

Starting pitcher Milone did not get the win since he did not pitch 5-innings so the next pitcher Dayton gets the win on record.

Wilson gets the save since he pitched 4-innings which exceeds the 3-inning minmum to qualify for the save on record.























https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=401226319



> Braves set franchise record for runs, hammer Marlins 29-9
> 
> Adam Duvall drove in nine runs with three homers, including a grand slam, and the Atlanta ...





> WIN
> G. Dayton(2-0)
> 1.2 IP, 0 ER, 2 K, 0 BB
> 
> SAVE
> B. Wilson(1)
> 4.0 IP, 1 ER, 1 K, 2 BB





> A. Duvall ATL - LF
> 3-4, 3 HR, 9 RBI
> 
> A. Duvall ATL - 1B
> 3-6, 1 HR, 2B, 6 RBI
> 
> R. Acuna Jr. ATL - CF
> 3-4, HR, 2B, 5 RBI





> 2nd    Albies grounded out to first, Swanson scored, Duvall to second, Riley to third.
> 
> 2nd    Inciarte hit sacrifice fly to center, Riley scored, Duvall to third.
> 
> 2nd    Freeman singled to right, Duvall scored, Acuña Jr. to third.
> 
> 2nd    Ozuna singled to left, Acuña Jr. scored, Freeman to third.





> 2nd    d'Arnaud homered to left (393 feet), Freeman scored and Ozuna scored.
> 
> 2nd    Riley singled to left, Swanson scored.
> 
> 2nd    Duvall homered to right center (405 feet), Riley scored.
> 
> 2nd    Albies homered to center (424 feet).





> 3rd    Freeman homered to right (399 feet), Acuña Jr. scored.
> 
> 4th    Freeman doubled to shallow right center, Acuña Jr. scored, Duvall scored and Albies scored.





> 5th    Duvall homered to left (348 feet), Swanson scored and Riley scored.
> 
> 5th    Acuña Jr. homered to center (453 feet), Albies scored and Inciarte scored.





> 6th    Acuña Jr. doubled to deep right, Inciarte scored on throwing error by right fielder Alfaro, Swanson scored on error and Riley scored.
> 
> 7th    Duvall homered to left (450 feet), d'Arnaud scored, Swanson scored and Riley scored.






https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/braves-put-up-11-run-inning-vs-marlins

*Braves' 11-run 2nd only the beginning*



> Ozzie Albies hit the last of the three home runs the Braves hit in an 11-run second inning en route to a National League-record 29-run outburst against the Marlins





> Travis d’Arnaud, Adam Duvall and Albies all hit homers as the Braves became the first MLB team to tally at least 11 runs in an inning this year





> first time the Braves tallied at least 11 runs in an inning since they did so against the Mets on April 7, 2004






https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/freddie-freeman-1-500-career-hits



> Braves first baseman Freddie Freeman homered for his 1,500th career hit and collected a career-high six RBIs





> Freeman is the 12th player in Braves franchise history to reach the 1,500-hit milestone. Chipper Jones (2,726), Dale Murphy (1,901) and Andruw Jones (1,683) are the only other players with more hits than Freeman in Atlanta history, which dates back to 1966






https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/marlins-braves-first-mlb-game-with-29-9-score



> Only two other games in MLB history have ended with one team having scored 29 runs: the Red Sox's 29-4 win over the St. Louis Browns on June 8, 1950, and the White Sox's 29-6 triumph over the Kansas City A's on April 23, 1955.





> Rangers hold the modern MLB record (since 1900) for runs in a game with their 30-3 win over the Orioles on Aug. 22, 2007, but according to Frank, that was the second such decision in MLB history dating back to 1871






https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/braves-adam-duvall-three-home-run-game-second-time-2020

*Duvall makes history with second 3-HR game*



> Duvall produced a three-homer game for the second time in eight days





> only player in franchise history to record a second three-homer game





> He is also just the second player in NL history to have two three-homer games within 10 days of each other, joining the Cardinals' Johnny Mize who accomplished the feat on July 13 and 20, 1938






https://www.espn.com/mlb/recap?gameId=401226319

Recap



> Duvall's nine RBI tied pitcher Tony Cloninger's franchise record, set on July 3, 1966





> Braves broke loose for 11 runs in the second and nearly matched the modern scoring mark since 1900, set by the Texas Rangers in a 30-3 rout of the Baltimore Orioles in 2007. (Braves' Ron Washington was managing the Rangers, Braves' Markakis was playing for the Orioles. - sports radio report)






https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/facts-from-braves-historic-29-run-outburst

*DYK? Facts from Braves' historic eruption*



> Braves’ 29 runs were a franchise record for the Modern Era, but the Braves have been playing baseball a lot longer than that. Overall, 29 runs is tied for the second-most by the Braves franchise in a game. In 1883, as the Boston Beaneaters, they scored 30 runs on June 9, then scored 29 on June 20





> Including Duvall’s three homers, the Braves launched seven (7) on the night, accomplishing the feat for the fifth (5th) time in franchise history, and the first time since smashing a franchise-record-tying eight (8) on May 26, 2008, in a 13-12 win over the Cubs at Wrigley Field





> other occasion in which the Braves hit eight (8) homers in a game was on Aug. 30, 1953, when the Milwaukee Braves beat the Pirates, 19-4






https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/braves-29-runs-set-nl-record

*Braves set NL standard with 29-run outburst*

*Atlanta breaks Modern Era record in National League (since 1900)*



> Dating back to 1900, no NL club had scored more than 28 runs in a game. The Braves’ franchise record was 23, a mark tallied during the second game of a doubleheader against the Cubs on Sept. 2, 1957.





> Duvall is the first player in history to homer with one man on, two men on and the bases loaded, in that order, in a game





> fifth time in franchise history the Braves hit at least seven home runs in a game






29-seconds, Game Summary

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1303897604657426437

44-seconds, Duvall 450-ft, 4-RBI Grand Slam HR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1303891811107303425

43-seconds, Duvall 348-ft, 3-RBI HR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1303872719071649792

38-seconds, Duvall 405-ft, 2-RBI HR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1303850940613750785


























Before game:


----------



## Coenen

rosewood said:


> The reliever pitched 4 innings with only 1 run.  It was his major league debut.  I think they had to keep reminding him of the huge lead and to just throw strikes.  He walked several early on, but got out of it.  It was a good outing for him for sure.
> 
> Rosewood


They need to lock all of these young kids in a chair, wrench their eyes open, and force them to watch Josh Tomlin pitch for hours.

It's OK to pitch to contact.


----------



## elfiii

Braves bats were a runaway freight train last night. I thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## rosewood

Yeah, sometimes they forget they have a team playing behind them.


----------



## rosewood

elfiii said:


> Braves bats were a runaway freight train last night. I thoroughly enjoyed it.


I had planned on going to bed early last night, but had to stay up to see what happened.  Was hoping they would score 2 more and set MLB record.  Oh well, they set the Braves record and the NL record and tied for 2nd in MLB, I'll take it.

Rosewood


----------



## biggdogg

rosewood said:


> Glad I stayed up to watch.  Was hoping they would score two more to set the MLB record, but alas.  Most of the Braves were just seeing the ball.  Was hoping Ozuna would get in on the fun, but he wasn't seeing it last night.
> Rosewood



The team that set the record (the Rangers... you know, the ones that whine about unwritten rules and such...) were the away team, so they batted in the 9th inning. The Braves did all that damage batting in 8 innings.



rosewood said:


> The reliever pitched 4 innings with only 1 run.  It was his major league debut.  I think they had to keep reminding him of the huge lead and to just throw strikes.  He walked several early on, but got out of it.  It was a good outing for him for sure.
> 
> Rosewood



That wasn't Bryce Wilson's debut. He started a few games last season. Probably earned himself a start or two this season...


----------



## rosewood

biggdogg said:


> The team that set the record (the Rangers... you know, the ones that whine about unwritten rules and such...) were the away team, so they batted in the 9th inning. The Braves did all that damage batting in 8 innings.
> 
> That wasn't Bryce Wilson's debut. He started a few games last season. Probably earned himself a start or two this season...



I made that observation also, 3 less outs to score 29 runs.  I must have misheard the announcers on Wilson.

Rosewood


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Looks like Milone is taking a break with left elbow, throwing arm issues. 

Not surprising Duvall moving up in today's lineup. 

Had more good times watching last night's game highlights. 




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1304126673533767682


Time = 6:41





*Braves plate 29 runs in rout of Marlins | Marlins-Braves Game Highlights 9/9/20*


> 125,277 views
> 
> Sept 9, 2020
> 
> MLB
> 
> Adam Duvall recorded a three-HR, nine-RBI game to help the Braves set the National League record for most runs in a game with 29 | 9/9/20


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Braves Bryse Wilson played in 2018 for 3-games & 7.0 IP, 2019 for 6-games & 20.0 IP, & 2020 for 3-games & 6.2 IP.



https://www.espn.com/mlb/player/stats/_/id/40922/bryse-wilson



> *BRYSE WILSON - Stats*





https://www.espn.com/mlb/player/gamelog/_/id/40922/bryse-wilson



> *Game Log*
> 
> *2020 Regular Season*





Time = 7:44





*29 RUNS! All runs from the Braves 29-9 win over the Marlins! (NL Record)*


> Sept 10, 2020
> 
> MLB
> 
> The Atlanta Braves went off against the Marlins! Watch them put up 29 (yes, 29) runs in one game, an NL record!


----------



## Coenen

Glad they were able to keep Charlie in the building. Figure they can stretch him out to start?


----------



## westcobbdog

Nice comeback from 5 down if they can hang on late vs the Nats. Players went to bed at 4:30 am after scoring 29 the night before, too.


----------



## biggdogg

Coenen said:


> Glad they were able to keep Charlie in the building. Figure they can stretch him out to start?



I was just about to say the same thing...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice come from behind win for the Braves.  Starting pitching giving away runs still hurting chances for Atlanta to win if bats do not rally & come to the rescue with heroics. 










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=401226341 



> Power trio: Freeman, Swanson, Acuña rally Braves past Nats
> 
> Freddie Freeman homered twice, Dansby Swanson hit a go-ahead shot in the eighth inning and the ...





> WIN
> C. Martin(1-1)
> 1.0 IP, 0 ER, 2 K, 0 BB
> 
> SAVE
> M. Melancon(9)
> 1.0 IP, 0 ER, 0 K, 0 BB





> F. Freeman ATL - 1B
> 2-4, 2 HR, 4 RBI





> 4th    Freeman homered to right (412 feet), Acuña Jr. scored.
> 
> 5th    Acuña Jr. homered to right (381 feet), Flowers scored.
> 
> 7th    Freeman homered to right (443 feet), Acuña Jr. scored.
> 
> 8th    Swanson homered to center (399 feet).





20-seconds, Game Summary 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1304235438656417793

30-seconds, Swanson solo HR for the Lead 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1304227112702873602

15-seconds, Freeman 2nd 2-run HR to Tie the Game 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1304222637539893249

34-seconds, Acuna 2-run HR 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1304205008636960768

21-seconds, Freeman 1st 2-run HR 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1304197557137166337


----------



## Coenen

The Braves don't have starting pitching some much as some dudes who happen to be on the mound for first pitch. I'm not even sure it's worth complaining about.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Looks like changes in today's Braves lineup going back to previous times.


----------



## antharper

Great game tonight , to bad the good guys lost


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Fine Braves comeback to tie the game in the 9th & go to extra innings.  Major bummers again for Atlanta starting pitching trying to give away the game early while giving up 3-runs in the 1st & 2-runs in the 3rd-inning.  Bullpen's Will Smith gives up another HR & has giving up 4-HR's in last 5-IP. Nice of the bullpen to keep us in the game until the final 12th-inning when Dayton puts 2 Nats on base then gives up a hit to let 'em score. Great game for Ozuna getting 5-hits & 4-RBI's. Disappointing Left-On-Base = 22. 

Hope starting pitcher Ian Anderson can get back to delivering good games on Saturday.



https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=401226355



> M. Ozuna ATL - LF
> 5-6, HR, 2B, 4 RBI





> Team RISP: 6-22 (Markakis 0-2, d'Arnaud 1-4, Freeman 1-1, Inciarte 0-2, Ozuna 3-4, Duvall 0-1, Albies 1-1, Swanson 0-2, Riley 0-4, Acuña Jr. 0-1)
> 
> Team LOB: 22


----------



## DannyW

Never seen that many LOB...that's averaging nearly 2 stranded baserunners EVERY inning. Gotta hang that one on the starting pitcher...again. Bullpen gave up only 2 earned runs in 8 innings pitched.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Another impressive start for Ian Anderson in a close, low scoring pitching battle for a fine Braves win.



https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=401226370

Box Score



> Braves beat Nationals 2-1 behind Anderson's strong outing
> 
> Rookie Ian Anderson allowed one hit over seven scoreless innings and the NL East-leading ...





> WIN
> I. Anderson(3-0)
> 7.0 IP, 0 ER, 9 K, 3 BB
> 
> SAVE
> M. Melancon(10)
> 1.0 IP, 0 ER, 1 K, 1 BB





> 1st    Ozuna singled to center, Acuña Jr. scored.
> 
> 4th    Albies singled to right center, Duvall scored.
> 
> 8th    Turner doubled to deep right, Eaton scored.












15-seconds, Game Summary

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1304950583741345792

23-seconds, Ozuna RBI Single

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1304905895030263808

22-seconds, Ozzie RBI Single

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1304922270142476291

Anderson 1-hit or less & 6-IP in 1st 2 of 4 career starts

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1304945674513981442

20-seconds, Anderson's 9-Strikeouts

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1304937301236158465















Before game:






Before game:


----------



## biggdogg

This is the Kyle Wright I've been hoping to see since he was drafted. His sinker looked fantastic and he was locating his fastball instead of just heaving it and hoping for the best. I sure hope this is him turning the proverbial corner...


----------



## Twiggbuster

Braves are beating up on good pitching.


----------



## DannyW

Wright looked great...not sure his box score accurately reflected what I saw. I saw a MLB pitcher growing up before our eyes.

I hesitate to bring this up but did anyone else notice how often he brushed his hair behind his ears? Probably nothing more than a nervous habit but that would sure be a great place to put a pitching "aid". Again, not accusing him of anything, but my antenna went up especially considering he didn't have any hair in need of brushing back.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice start & improvement for Wright, congrats to him getting his 1st win. 10-K's for Scherzer but lucky he blew up in the 6th with Braves getting 4-runs while Acuna has 4-K's & Ozuna has 3-K's. Hope we get some good starts from Newcomb & Touki soon. Scheduled Atlanta starting pitchers are Touki on Monday & Hamels on Wednesday, none listed for Tuesday yet in next Orioles series.



https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=401226385 



> Duvall, Albies power Braves to 8-4 triumph over Nationals
> 
> Adam Duvall and Ozzie Albies each hit a two-run homer off a laboring Max Scherzer, and the ...





> WIN
> K. Wright(1-4)
> 6.0 IP, 3 ER, 4 K, 2 BB





> 1st    d'Arnaud doubled to right center, Freeman scored.
> 
> 2nd    Cabrera homered to right (402 feet).
> 
> 4th    Markakis doubled to center, d'Arnaud scored.





> 6th    Duvall homered to center (433 feet), Markakis scored.
> 
> 6th    Albies homered to center (407 feet), Riley scored.





> 9th    Ozuna singled to left center, Albies scored, Freeman to third.
> 
> 9th    d'Arnaud grounded into fielder's choice to pitcher, Freeman scored, Ozuna out at second.













16-seconds, Game Summary 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305238522086019078

29-seconds, d'Arnaud RBI Double 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305185814293479426

24-seconds, Markakis RBI Double 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305198581784117249

31-seconds, Duvall 2-RBI HR 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305212342645518339

36-seconds, Albies 2-RBI HR 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305213045124345863


----------



## Patriot44

Announcer yesterday said Folty has put on weight, picked up speed and is moving toward returning to the majors. 

I still think he had some medical issues going back to last season.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Yep, the last couple weeks AA, Snitker, & sports radio have been mentioning Folty improvements, gaining 10-pounds, & even having a pitch hit 94-mph.

Still no pitcher listed for tomorrow's game.  A few days ago Newcomb came back up & thought he may pitch Tuesday until they moved him back down to the training site & brought Touki up to start tonight.  Next thought was maybe they may surprise us with Folty starting tomorrow, but AA typicially likes to spread his surprises for us out over time. Also, looks like Erlin was released today.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305583755730526210


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305509513714380801


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305580327658717185







EDIT UPDATE below:


https://www.cbssports.com/fantasy/baseball/news/braves-pablo-sandoval-lands-minor-league-deal/

*Braves' Pablo Sandoval: Lands minor-league deal*



> Sandoval was released after being designated for assignment by the Giants on Thursday, but the 34-year-old will extend his career as part of the Braves' organization. He'll begin at the team's alternate training site,





> Sandoval slashed .220/.278/.268 with five runs and six RBI during 30 games with the Giants this year






https://www.espn.com/mlb/player/stats/_/id/29212/pablo-sandoval

*PABLO SANDOVAL*

*Stats*




MLB Network:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305631409126682627

EDIT UPDATE . . .


Looks like Ynoa is starting Tuesday's game.



45-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305701139099385856


https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/pablo-sandoval-braves-deal



> *Panda finds new home with Braves (source) *





> A source confirmed that Sandoval has agreed to a Minor League deal with the Braves. The 34-year-old veteran will provide organizational depth over the final two weeks of the season and possibly be used as a bench player in the postseason.





https://www.espn.com/mlb/story/_/id...pablo-sandoval-joins-braves-minor-league-deal



> Nicknamed "Kung Fu Panda," he was a two-time All-Star and won three World Series titles with the Giants from 2008 to 2014. He signed a big free-agent deal with the Boston Red Sox after the 2014 season but mostly flamed out in Boston, leading to his release.





> He rejoined the Giants in 2017 and rebounded last year, when he hit .268 with 14 home runs and 41 RBIs.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Friendly competition for Braves pitchers keeping the tradition alive, unfortunately, to see who can give away the most homeruns tonight, 4-HR's in only 7-innings.  Orioles have a 9-run 3rd-inning.  Touki gives away 8-runs or 5-earned-runs in less than 3-innings, & Jackson gives away 5-earned-runs in less than 3-innings.

Touki - 2 HR's

Jackson - 1 HR

Wilson - 1 HR





https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/touki-toussaint-struggles-in-braves-loss-to-orioles



> Braves have spent the season trying to piece together their rotation with such guys as Toussaint, whose future as a starter became less certain after he allowed eight runs (five earned) on seven hits and three walks over just 2 2/3 innings





> Toussaint was effective in his first two starts of the season. His nine-strikeout performance against the Blue Jays on Aug. 6 was one of the most entertaining outings produced by a Braves starter this year.





> DJ Stewart hit a three-run homer and Ryan Mountcastle added a solo shot off Toussaint during the Orioles’ nine-run third inning. José Iglesias capped the big inning with a three-run homer off Luke Jackson, who was asked to eat innings as the Braves prepare to bring Huascar Ynoa out of the bullpen with the hope he can provide a few quality innings as Tuesday’s starter.





> They have received three innings or fewer from a starter in 13 of 48 games. To put that in perspective, they received 15 such starts over 486 games from 1997-99.





> Beginning with Wednesday’s series finale, Hamels, Fried, Anderson and Wright will be slated to account for nine of the regular season’s final 11 starts.


----------



## biggdogg

Ynoa is the starter tonight. I imagine Snit is hoping for 4 solid innings from him.

I don't get the Sandoval signing at all. The Braves added a "power bat" (1 hr in 2020...) for the stretch run and playoffs? Culberson and Adams were far better options in that department. He's hit more homeruns at the buffet than he has the ballpark the last couple of years.


----------



## DannyW

Kind of saw that one coming when the pregame announcers were braying "Orioles have lost 5 straight" and "Orioles have only scored 3 runs in last 4 games".

Anybody can beat anybody on a given night. Assume nothing.


----------



## biggdogg

DannyW said:


> Kind of saw that one coming when the pregame announcers were braying "Orioles have lost 5 straight" and "Orioles have only scored 3 runs in last 4 games".
> 
> Anybody can beat the Braves when Touki is pitching. Assume nothing.



Fixed it for ya...

Seriously, I would rather see ANYONE besides Touki at this point.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice road win includes a fine start with a shutout going until the 9th-inning supported by double digit hits.  Wish Ynoa could've pitched the 5th-inning to get the win, but lower back spasms were too much to continue, unfortunately.










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=401226392



> Duvall 10th HR in Sept, Braves top Orioles, pad NL East lead
> 
> Adam Duvall tied a Braves record with his 10th homer in September, and Atlanta used the ...





> WIN
> D. O'Day(4-0)
> 1.0 IP, 0 ER, 1 K, 0 BB





> F. Freeman ATL - 1B
> 3-5, 2 2B, 2 RBI
> 
> A. Duvall ATL - LF
> 1-5, HR, RBI





> 3rd    Freeman doubled to deep right, Albies scored.
> 
> 4th    Duvall homered to left (406 feet).





> 9th    Freeman doubled to deep center, Acuña Jr. scored, Freeman to third.
> 
> 9th    Ozuna singled to left, Freeman scored.
> 
> 9th    Swanson hit sacrifice fly to left, Ozuna scored.






https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/adam-duvall-braves-bounce-back-win-orioles



> Braves led the Majors this month in both runs (105) and home runs (35). Yeah, this can happen when you score 29 runs in one game. But it’s worth noting that no other team had more than 25 homers and the Mets (85 runs) were the only club that had tallied more than 80 runs.





> Leading the power barrage has been Duvall, who has 10 home runs through 58 at-bats in September. No other big leaguer has hit more than seven homers this month, and only four have hit as many as six. Three of those guys -- Freeman, Marcell Ozuna and Ronald Acuña Jr. -- are Braves.





> Duvall is tied with top MVP candidates Fernando Tatis Jr. and Mookie Betts for the NL lead in home runs with 15






25-seconds, Game Summary

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306059492333883392

26-seconds, Freeman RBI Double

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306023870852366338

35-seconds, Duvall HR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306028235508121600

33-seconds, Acuna 3-base speed score

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306053106233376768

12-seconds, Ozzie slide

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306023323160244226


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Still sounding like new starting pitching help is on the way, but will not believe it until Hamels is in the game this evening. Sports radio & Cole Hamel video reporting last game simulation that Hamels threw 43-pitches, and he & coaches are looking at limiting him to 10-15 more pitches tonight which sounds like 3-4 innings based on approx. avg = 15 pitches per inning while expecting 3 starts total before post-season.

Update on evening local Atlanta TV sports news reports Snitker limiting Hamels to 50-55 pitches.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306254744684498944

7-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306276353914875905


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306319580516814849


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306328593392381956


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Looking more like the game is really going to happen with Cole Hamels starting on the mound for the Braves tonight.



9-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306373029019213824

21-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306375848342302726

EDIT UPDATE below . . .

Rough 3-run 3rd-inning & hit pitch count limit in the 4th-inning after 1-batter & 1-out to go with first two scoreless innings.  Hope he feels OK & fine the next few days after the game. 


27-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306416366703050753

Time = 2:14 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306420380874223619


----------



## DannyW

Not much to say about the ball game, but I did learn something. Did you know if the pitcher balks home a run it is not considered an earned run? That's wacky. Logically, if a pitcher's actions cause/allow a run to score it would seem to be the very definition of earning a run...right?


----------



## rosewood

DannyW said:


> Not much to say about the ball game, but I did learn something. Did you know if the pitcher balks home a run it is not considered an earned run? That's wacky. Logically, if a pitcher's actions cause/allow a run to score it would seem to be the very definition of earning a run...right?


Isn't that more of a gift instead of being earned?  I don't know, do walks count as earned runs?


----------



## DannyW

Now I'm confused. I looked up MLB rules and it has this to say about earned runs:

The Official Scorer shall charge an earned run against a pitcher every time a runner reaches home base by the aid of safe hits, sacrifice bunts, a sacrifice fly, stolen bases, putouts, fielder’s choices, bases on balls, hit batters, balks or wild pitches (including a wild pitch on third strike that permits a batter to reach first base) before fielding chances have been offered to put out the offensive team. For the purpose of this rule, a defensive interference penalty shall be construed as a fielding chance. A wild pitch is solely the pitcher’s fault and *shall contribute to an earned run just* as a base on balls *or a balk*. 

That would seem to indicated a balked in run is earned. But the box score (on ESPN) shows it as an unearned run.


----------



## biggdogg

The only way the run off of that balk should not be considered an earned run would be if the runner was on base as a result of an error and there were two outs in the inning. In that case, it would be an unearned run because the pitcher should have already been out of the inning. I don't remember if that was the case or not last night though. There have been several questionable scoring calls this season mainly because the official scorer isn't at the stadium watching as the plays happen. He/she is at home scoring off of the tv.

I did like Hamels outing. He was obviously trying to get a handle on that breaking pitch in the 3rd inning, but otherwise I think he looked good. I would think he'll be able to go 5 maybe 6 innings in his next start.


----------



## rosewood

Guess they didn't read the rules.


----------



## DannyW

Mystery solved. Freeman took 2nd base on a passed ball, then took 3rd on a ground ball out by d'Arnaud. He would not have been on 3rd except for the passed ball. Thus the balk did not cause the run to be earned because of the earlier passed ball.

Whew...that's the MLB rules lesson for the day.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

10-games left for the home stretch of the regular season.  Nice having Max Fried back to start today. 




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306690596069937152


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306633980285005824


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306371455039549444


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306608452270206976


----------



## westcobbdog

We need a W outta Max today, hope we can get some momentum rolling, too.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice game start for the Braves with 4 consecutive hits from 1st four batters with even Acuna breaking his 0 for 18 hit drought, sending 7 batters to the plate in the 1st, Riley with bases loaded & 3-1 count could've walked in another run but struck out, but leading 1-0 going into bottom of 1st.


EDIT UPDATE . . .


2nd-inning, Freddie doubles in 2-runs followed by Ozuna's long 2-run 445-ft HR, leading 5-0.

3rd-inning, Riley makes up for not walking in run in the 1st by cranking a 423-ft HR, extending lead to 6-0.

4th-inning, d'Arnaud hits 2-run 407-ft HR against his last year's team, Markakis doubles in 2-runs, Albies follows with 2-run 395-ft HR increasing lead now to 12-0.

6th-inning, Albies hits 398-ft HR, then back to back Acuna hits 405-ft HR to grow lead to 14-1. 

8th-inning, Inciarte hits an RBI single to make it 15-2.


----------



## mizzippi jb

I was looking at some pitching stats.... Saw where Keuchel is 6-2 with a 2.19 ERA this season..... Must have found a groove that he didn't have in atl last yr


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Yep, Dallas Keuchel having a way better year & regularly making sports news for Chicago White Sox.  Reckon him starting the year with a team while going to both Spring & Summer training before the season helped.  Looks like he's returning from the 10-day Injured List to start Saturday.



https://www.espn.com/mlb/player/gamelog/_/id/31815/dallas-keuchel

*DALLAS KEUCHEL*



> Game Log
> 
> 2020 Regular Season


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Good night for Fried on a fun Braves win where bats were exciting with double digit hits & runs. 











https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=401226441 



> Braves move closer, pound Mets pitching in 15-2 rout
> 
> Freddie Freeman added three more hits to his burgeoning MVP campaign, Ozzie Albies hit two of Atlanta's six homers ...





> WIN
> M. Fried(7-0)
> 5.0 IP, 1 ER, 3 K, 2 BB





> O. Albies ATL - 2B
> 2-5, 2 HR, 3 RBI
> 
> T. d'Arnaud ATL - C
> 3-4, HR, 2 RBI





> M. Ozuna ATL - DH
> 2-4, 1 HR, 3 RBI
> 
> F. Freeman ATL - 1B
> 3-5, 2 2B, 2 RBI





> 1st    Ozuna singled to right center, Acuña Jr. scored, Freeman thrown out at third.
> 
> 2nd    Freeman doubled to right, Acuña Jr. scored and Markakis scored.





> 2nd    Ozuna homered to left (445 feet), Freeman scored.
> 
> 3rd    Riley homered to center (423 feet).





> 4th    d'Arnaud homered to left (407 feet), Ozuna scored.
> 
> 4th    Markakis doubled to deep center, Riley scored and Duvall scored.
> 
> 4th    Albies homered to center (395 feet), Markakis scored.





> 6th    Albies homered to right (398 feet).
> 
> 6th    Acuña Jr. homered to center (405 feet).
> 
> 8th    Inciarte singled to right center, Riley scored.





27-seconds, Game Summary 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1307150345198600192







31-seconds, Ozuna 2nd Deck 2-run 445-ft HR 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1307104759401377792

8-seconds, Albies 1st of 2-HR's (2-runs 395-ft) 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1307120339814682625

Time = 1:19, Braves 5 of 6 HR's

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1307153753397760000

18-seconds, Acuna back-to-back 405-ft HR 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1307131421400666114



> Mark Bowman
> 
> The Braves now lead MLB with nine double-digit run totals this year.  They entered the day tied with the Padres.






> FOX Sports: Braves
> 
> The Braves have hit 90 home runs in 51 games this season.






> FOX Sports: Braves
> 
> Max Fried improved to 7-0 and lowered his ERA to 1.96.
> Welcome back.


----------



## westcobbdog

We have a solid 1 & 2 starter and just need 1 more with our pen. Also hoping we play the Cards in the playoffs, ready for some payback.


----------



## Duff

Hope Freeman finishes strong. He will be the MVP if he does


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Freddie's numbers are looking good this season & appears to be in the running for MVP.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1307300083440979970


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1307129728126652417


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1307371191280242694


----------



## Patriot44

I was going to post the same, BTHAF!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

After a great Friday's win, lots of strange mixture of good & bad things in Saturday's game loss.

Surprising rough 1st inning for Ian Anderson walking first 3-batters & giving up 2-runs, but comes back for just under 5 innings to get 8-strikeouts on 99-pitches. Bullpen's Shane Greene has had a fine season allowing few runs but blew up in 8th inning which he could not finish to give up 4-runs including back to back HR's for the only ones he's giving up this season.

After a fine MVP candidate season so far, Freddie's  on base & hitting streaks came to an end going 0 for 5 with 4-strikeouts.  Bottom of the batting lineup hit way better than the top of the lineup. Duvall gets his 11th HR of Sept. while d'Arnaud adds a HR against his last year's team again. Hope things turn around for the better in Sunday's game.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/ian-anderson-braves-lose-to-mets



> “He (Anderson) shows you those signs of maturity when things aren’t going well,” Braves manager Brian Snitker said. “I think that is just another situation he’ll learn from. He just got a little out of whack [in the first inning].”





> top NL MVP Award candidate Freddie Freeman and Shane Greene, who has been one of the game’s best relievers this year





> saw Freeman go 0-for-5 with four strikeouts . . . His 11th career four-strikeout game





> Mets tallied four runs and five hits in the eighth against Greene, who entered the game having allowed just three runs through his first 23 2/3 innings of the season





> provided by Adam Duvall, whose two-out homer in the sixth accounted for the only run allowed by Mets starter David Peterson, who recorded 10 strikeouts over six innings. The solo shot was his 16th homer, tying him with Mookie Betts and Manny Machado for the NL lead.





> Duvall has hit 11 homers this month, matching the franchise’s September record Eddie Mathews set in 1959





> solo shots hit by Duvall and former Mets catcher Travis d’Arnaud weren’t enough to bail out Anderson, who allowed three runs over 4 2/3 innings





> Anderson walked three consecutive batters to begin his 99-pitch outing and then allowed Robinson Canó’s two-run single in the first.





> Anderson retired the first two batters in the fifth


----------



## Duff

I wish Snik would move Ozzie in the 2 hole where he belongs. He’s the reigning hit leader. He needs more AB’s. Plus, that gives Freedy more chances to drive in runs


----------



## biggdogg

Freeman, and the Braves offense, has been on a tear since he was moved to the 2 hole. And with a lineup that has no obvious weakness, Ozzie in the 8 spot works just fine. No one in that lineup is missing any ab's.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Ozzie was out with injury for 5-weeks, Aug 5 - Sept 8, in only a 10-week season.  After the game today on sports radio Snitker stated today was the 1st day Ozzie was not limited for AB's after returning from injury which he moved up in the lineup batting 6th today with a nice 7-game hitting streak that ended this past Friday & started back with 2-hits today. Reckon Braves could move him anywhere in the lineup & do well. 

No doubt, Freddie is hitting better this season. 



https://www.espn.com/mlb/player/gamelog/_/id/33783/ozzie-albies

OZZIE ALBIES

Game Log



> 2020 Regular Season





https://www.espn.com/mlb/player/gamelog/_/id/30193/freddie-freeman

FREDDIE FREEMAN

Game Log



> 2020 Regular Season


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

With strong starting pitching, nice shutout road win to take the series with Acuna's 4-RBI's. Braves coming home for this week's final 7-games of the regular season. 










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=401226471 



> Wright, Acuña lead 1st-place Braves to 7-0 win over Mets
> 
> Kyle Wright allowed only one hit in the best start of his big league career, pitching into the ...





> WIN
> K. Wright(2-4)
> 6.1 IP, 0 ER, 6 K, 1 BB





> 6th    Acuña Jr. homered to right (343 feet).
> 
> 8th    d'Arnaud doubled to right, Acuña Jr. scored and Freeman scored.





> 9th    Acuña Jr. doubled to deep right, Albies scored, Swanson scored and Inciarte scored, Acuña Jr. to third.
> 
> 9th    Ozuna doubled to deep right, Acuña Jr. scored, Freeman to third.





35-seconds, Game Summary 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1307777195860021248

14-seconds, Wright's 6-Strikeouts 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1307759966334451716

31-seconds, Acuna 343-ft HR 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1307751582424014850

24-seconds, d'Arnaud 2-RBI Double 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1307763291259834371

22-seconds, Acuna bases clearing 3-RBI Triple 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1307770898770952192


----------



## biggdogg

Really, REALLY hoping that Wright has turned that corner and is starting to settle in.


----------



## westcobbdog

agree, Wright went what 6 innings with 0 runs given up, hope he can build on that effort.


----------



## biggdogg

6-1/3 innings, 0 runs, 1 hit, 0 walks. He had a similar outing against the Nationals last week.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Cole Hamels is too fragile to play baseball this season or maybe even the rest of his career the way he mostly stays on the Injured List as we see once again, unfortunately, but not surprising.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308173245959544832


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308173759275204610

Time = 1:08 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308176144253046785


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308126370086686720


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Rough 1st-inning for Ynoa giving up 3-runs, 4-hits, & 1-walk. Had to get Josh Tomlin warming up in the bullpen.

At least Braves bats answered in the 1st with 4-runs, 3-hits, & 2-walks to take the lead 4-3.


----------



## DannyW

Final 2020 line score on Cole Hammels...

Cost per game = $6,667,000
Cost per inning = $2,150,464
Cost per pitch = $128,211
Cost per strike = $196,089


----------



## biggdogg

If I'm not mistaken, each team carries insurance policies for situations like Hamels. Pretty sure they will recoup some of his salary, but it definitely was a terrible return on investment.

Ummm, did anyone see the Melancon-Freeman-Swanson double play in the ninth inning? WOW!!


----------



## rosewood

biggdogg said:


> Ummm, did anyone see the Melancon-Freeman-Swanson double play in the ninth inning? WOW!!


Yep, was a heads up play for sure.  That is what I like to see.  Even though they challenged it, the runner had that "I just got caught look" on his face.


----------



## westcobbdog

Reliever Melancon looks to be tossing bp at times, makes me nervous. After the double play the last out was tattooed to the wall.


----------



## rosewood

westcobbdog said:


> Reliever Melancon looks to be tossing bp at times, makes me nervous. After the double play the last out was tattooed to the wall.


It's cause they won't let him cover up the rubber with dirt....throws off his rhythm.
Don't understand why he does that.


----------



## Duff

I know Greene has got hit the last couple of outings, but I trust him more than Melancon. Greene’s stuff is filthy


----------



## biggdogg

westcobbdog said:


> Reliever Melancon looks to be tossing bp at times, makes me nervous. After the double play the last out was tattooed to the wall.


He doesn't throw hard at all, but guys can't make decent contact with his breaking pitch. He's only blown 3-4 saves since Atlanta got him and only 1 this season. He's a crafty old veteran that makes it work.



Duff said:


> I know Greene has got hit the last couple of outings, but I trust him more than Melancon. Greene’s stuff is filthy


Martin (0.53 ERA), and very surprisingly, Minter (0.48 ERA) have both been near abouts unhittable.


----------



## westcobbdog

Playoff baseball where every pitch matters and my team actually having enough offense to win it all gets me excited, despite our pitiful playoff record as of late.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

With that rough 1st-inning start, I was not expecting a win.  Glad the pitching tightened up & buckled down to not allow any more scoring after the 1st.











https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=401226476



> Bullpen, defense preserves Braves 5-4 win over Marlins
> 
> Austin Riley's two-run double capped a wild first inning and the deep Atlanta bullpen took it ...





> WIN
> T. Matzek(4-3)
> 2.0 IP, 0 ER, 3 K, 2 BB
> 
> SAVE
> M. Melancon(11)
> 1.0 IP, 0 ER, 0 K, 0 BB





> 1st    d'Arnaud reached on infield single to third, Acuña Jr. scored, Ozuna to second.
> 
> 1st    Albies singled to center, Ozuna scored, Duvall to third.
> 
> 1st    Riley doubled to right, Albies scored and Duvall scored.
> 
> 2nd    Acuña Jr. hit a ground rule double to left, Swanson scored.





23-seconds, Game Summary

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308235625917755393

46-seconds, Braves comeback 1st-inning scoring

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308193428765913090

48-seconds, 9th-inning 1-3-6 Double Play

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308234934579015681

30-seconds, Different viewing angle 9th-inning 1-3-6 Double Play

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308234995190976513


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Through 5-innings, fine starting pitching by Wilson and hitting by Albies & Ozuna tonight.


----------



## biggdogg

Back-to-back-to-back N.L. East Champions


----------



## Duff

???


----------



## Coenen

Good win last night. Man, this offense is explosive.

I know the powers that be will screw it up, but Freeman's gotta be your MVP, right? All he does is play elite level ball every year.

Speaking of superlatives, is Snit manager of the year? No starting pitching? No problem. Really impressed with what they've done from the front office on down to the field this year.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Mighty fine way for Braves to clinch the Division with a double digit hits & runs & 5-HR's home win to go with Bryse Wilson's 5 scoreless innings & 7-strikeouts.
















https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=401226488



> WIN
> B. Wilson(1-0)
> 5.0 IP, 0 ER, 7 K, 1 BB





> M. Ozuna ATL - LF
> 4-5, 2 HR, 2B, 5 RBI





> F. Freeman ATL - 1B
> 3-5, HR, 2B, 2 RBI





> O. Albies ATL - 2B
> 3-4, HR, 1 RBI





> HR: Freeman (12, 7th inning off Vincent 1 on, 0 Out); Ozuna 2 (17, 1st inning off Ureña 0 on, 2 Out, 8th inning off Eibner 1 on, 1 Out); Albies (6, 2nd inning off Ureña 0 on, 0 Out); Swanson (8, 7th inning off Vincent 0 on, 0 Out)





> RBI: Freeman 2 (50), Ozuna 5 (53), Albies (16), Swanson (28), Riley (27)






> 1st    Ozuna homered to left center (434 feet).
> 
> 2nd    Albies homered to center (412 feet).
> 
> 5th    Ozuna doubled to deep right, Freeman scored and Swanson scored.





> 6th    Marte homered to center (413 feet).
> 
> 7th    Swanson homered to left (346 feet).
> 
> 7th    Freeman homered to right center (441 feet), Acuña Jr. scored.





> 7th    Duvall scored on error, Markakis safe at first on fielding error by right fielder Joyce, Albies safe at third on error.
> 
> 7th    Riley singled to center, Albies scored, Markakis to second.
> 
> 8th    Ozuna homered to center (450 feet), Freeman scored.





24-seconds, Braves win game & division 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308587875567632385

Time = 1:10, Game Closing

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308613258706857985

49-seconds, Ozuna 2nd HR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308584493872295937

14-seconds Wilson's 7-K's

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308570040069914625


----------



## Coenen

Added bonus, laying it on Urena. Punk.


----------



## biggdogg

Coenen said:


> Good win last night. Man, this offense is explosive.
> 
> I know the powers that be will screw it up, but Freeman's gotta be your MVP, right? All he does is play elite level ball every year.
> 
> I highly doubt it. He's too consistent. He does this year in, year out with little to no media fanfare. Mookie Betts, Manny Machado and Fernando Tatis Jr are the media darlings this year and my money is on one of those three winning MVP.
> 
> Speaking of superlatives, is Snit manager of the year? No starting pitching? No problem. Really impressed with what they've done from the front office on down to the field this year.
> 
> Snit won't win MOY either. With the extra teams in the playoffs this year and teams like the Marlins, Padres and Brewers in the playoffs when they likely wouldn't have made it in a normal season, one of those managers gets it.



Freeman will get MVP votes, Fried will get CY votes and Snit will get MOY votes, but the Braves end up with no hardware would be my bet.


----------



## DSGB

These guys have been fun to watch. It's a shame we only got to see the condensed version. Hopefully, the short season helps them out in the playoffs by not having a wore out 'pen.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Looks like some changes in today's game like Albies moving up in the lineup to bat 4th at cleanup & Hechavarria at 3rd base while Duvall & Riley getting a rest.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Rough 1st-inning giving up back to back HR's.  Hope Fried's injured ankle heals quickly. Jackson followed with 4 decent innings. Good job by Braves bats responding well both innings the Marlins scored to take the lead & hold on while the fine bullpen prevented any more scoring for a nice win. 










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=401226503 



> Braves beat Marlins again 9-4, but Fried hurt in 1st inning
> 
> Dansby Swanson hit a three-run homer and the Atlanta Braves cruised to their third straight win ...





> WIN
> L. Jackson(2-0)
> 4.0 IP, 2 ER, 5 K, 0 BB





> D. Swanson ATL - SS
> 2-3, HR, 3 RBI





> O. Albies ATL - 2B
> 2-4, 2 RBI
> 
> A. Hechavarria ATL - 3B
> 2-4, 2 RBI





> 1st    Aguilar homered to left (400 feet).
> 
> 1st    Anderson homered to center (446 feet).





> 1st    Freeman doubled to deep right, Acuña Jr. scored.
> 
> 1st    Albies singled to center, Freeman scored.
> 
> 1st    Hechavarria singled to center, Albies scored, Swanson to third.





> 3rd    Hechavarria singled to right center, Ozuna scored on error, Hechavarria safe at second on throwing error by right fielder Brinson, Markakis safe at third on error.





> 4th    Albies singled to center, Acuña Jr. scored, Ozuna to second.
> 
> 4th    Markakis singled to left center, Ozuna scored, Albies to third.
> 
> 4th    Swanson homered to center (401 feet), Albies scored and Markakis scored.





32-seconds, Game Summary 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308952980796985346

Fried's injured ankle 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308916435352260612

10-seconds, Fried injures ankle 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308917805098700800

49-seconds, Swanson's 3-run 401-ft HR 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308932648081985536


----------



## DannyW

Thinking about something last night while watching the Brave's offense pummel yet another pitching staff.

A lot of people don't give the Braves much of a chance in the post season due to the lack of starting pitching. And because of the age and experience of the starters they do have. Then I thought about the 1990's Braves.

In the 90's post season play, Atlanta had three HOF starters who were in the prime of their careers. Three pitchers who had 873 wins, 154 saves, and 7 Cy Young awards between them. Yet despite having such a strong starting pitching staff, a dream staff really, they only won the big prize once.

That gives me hope for the Braves in the 2020 playoffs. Their big offense could carry them a long way.


----------



## biggdogg

The Braves have the highest scoring offense in the majors. They're 2nd in HR's and they have either the 2nd or 3rd ranked pen in the majors. As long as the bats can stay hot and we can get 5-6 innings a start from Wright and Anderson and maybe Ynoa, then I think a deep postseason run is a strong possibility. LA and San Diego will be on the same side of the bracket, so we'll only have to deal with one of them.


----------



## Coenen

The Marlins announce team mentions it in the recap, this offense can blow a game wide open in a blink.

Good to see Dansby heating back up a bit. Ozzie is on fire. They're in to the dance, just got to stay hot and see where it goes.


----------



## elfiii

Everybody in the batting order is a threat to go deep or beat out a seeing eye single, which will you choose. Last night was good station to station offense with runners moving over to scoring position. Runs were scored with 2 outs and runners at 1st and 3rd. Swanson blew it wide open with his 3 run blast.

Our bullpen has been pitching in early as well as late innings all season long so hopefully they are used to tag team pitching by now. They are good enough to keep things close and give the bats a chance. They say pitching wins games but the important number on the scoreboard is runs.

This team has done surprisingly well and they are firing on all cylinders. This screwy year could be their year.


----------



## dirtnap

elfiii said:


> Everybody in the batting order is a threat to go deep or beat out a seeing eye single, which will you choose. Last night was good station to station offense with runners moving over to scoring position. Runs were scored with 2 outs and runners at 1st and 3rd. Swanson blew it wide open with his 3 run blast.
> 
> Our bullpen has been pitching in early as well as late innings all season long so hopefully they are used to tag team pitching by now. They are good enough to keep things close and give the bats a chance. They say pitching wins games but the important number on the scoreboard is runs.
> 
> This team has done surprisingly well and they are firing on all cylinders. This screwy year could be their year.


I can’t believe what I’m reading ?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

In case you have not heard the latest update on Max Fried's ankle injury . . . 




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1309221912409772046


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1309222138935681025


----------



## Duff

dirtnap said:


> I can’t believe what I’m reading ?



Ikr?

Somebody hacked elfiii’s account


----------



## elfiii

dirtnap said:


> I can’t believe what I’m reading ?



Well, for starters there really wasn't a mid season or All Star break for them to collapse after. Then the bats got hot and stayed hot. Freeman is white hot. The defense is rock solid. Combined Swanson and Albies have a total of 3 errors for the whole season, short though it is. As far as pitching, it's a basket case but they hang tough and get outs. Jackson, who I've never really liked had several solid innings of 1-2-3 pitching last night and looked confident doing it.

To top it off, like I said it's a screwy year. I figured they would have a good year this year but the Ronas has put a whole new twist on everything. Maybe the Braves play their best ball with no fans in the stands?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

elfiii said:


> Everybody in the batting order is a threat to go deep or beat out a seeing eye single
> 
> Our bullpen has been pitching in early as well as late innings all season long so hopefully they are used to tag team pitching by now. They are good enough to keep things close and give the bats a chance. They say pitching wins games but the important number on the scoreboard is runs.



That's my hopes for Braves' playoffs. If tag team pitching between starters & relievers keeps us competitive & in the games while even sometimes adding good surprises, then explosive bats support by delivering runs from anywhere in the lineup, Atlanta could finally turn back into a post-season team & hopefully have a deep run potentially.



Appears we are seeing more changes in the lineup tonight with Freddie & d'Arnaud getting a rest break.

No starting pitching annc'ts yet for the final regular season Saturday & Sunday games, but as in recent past, expecting Ynoa, Wilson, & Tomlin to be in the mix.















EDIT UPDATE . . .


Acuna's HUGE Humongous 495-ft game lead-off HomeRun may be his career longest while sports radio game report stated it was too high for Statcast to measure.  Sports radio says this was Acuna's 19th lead-off HR. 



34-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1309636040005685249


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1309642219532541952


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1309661973680979969


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Another nice start for Kyle Wright retiring the first 12-batters in 4-innings with Braves bats delivering timely runs when needed to extend the game into extra innings, but resting Freeman comes off the bench in the 9th-inning & delivers an 11th-inning walk-off 2-run HR for a close win. 










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=401226529 



> Freeman's 2-run HR in 11th lifts Braves past Red Sox, 8-7
> 
> Freddie Freeman hit a two-run homer to lead off the 11th inning and the Atlanta Braves beat the ...





> WIN
> S. Greene(1-0)
> 1.0 IP, 0 ER, 0 K, 1 BB





> M. Ozuna ATL - LF
> 3-4, 2B, 2 RBI





> R. Acuna Jr. ATL - CF
> 1-4, HR, RBI
> 
> F. Freeman ATL - PH-1B
> 1-1, HR, 2 RBI





> 1st    Acuña Jr. homered to left center (495 feet).
> 
> 5th    Bradley Jr. homered to center (447 feet).





> 8th    Ozuna singled to left center, Hechavarria scored and Markakis scored, Acuña Jr. to third.
> 
> 8th    Acuña Jr. scored on error, Duvall safe at first on throwing error by third baseman Devers, Ozuna safe at third on error.





> 10th    Albies singled to left, Acuña Jr. scored.
> 
> 10th    Swanson doubled to deep right, Albies scored.





> 11th    Freeman homered to left center (415 feet), Inciarte scored.





41-seconds, Freeman 415-ft 2-run walk-off HR 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1309692353058353153

26-seconds, Swanson RBI Double to tie game in 10th-inning 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1309688643305570305

28-seconds, Ozuna 2 RBI Single for the lead in 8th-inning 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1309671627630743554

8-seconds, Wright 4-strikeouts & 3-start summary 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1309663904579178500

18-seconds, Wright's Game Summary 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1309662041800691712


----------



## DannyW

With what he did last night, Freddie should be the MVP. How do you define "most valuable" any better than coming in to pinch hit in the 11th and hitting a 2-run walk off homer?

But sadly I think Tatis will get it. He has the flash and he shows the emotions that many think now defines the sport (like Acuna). Freddie never shows up a pitcher by flipping his bat, respects the umps, and in general never draws attention to himself. All he does is quietly produce bat after bat, year after year.

Hope I'm wrong...


----------



## biggdogg

DannyW said:


> With what he did last night, Freddie should be the MVP. How do you define "most valuable" any better than coming in to pinch hit in the 11th and hitting a 2-run walk off homer?
> 
> But sadly I think Tatis will get it. He has the flash and he shows the emotions that many think now defines the sport (like Acuna). Freddie never shows up a pitcher by flipping his bat, respects the umps, and in general never draws attention to himself. All he does is quietly produce bat after bat, year after year.
> 
> Hope I'm wrong...



I hope you're wrong too. But I don't think you are.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

New starting pitcher Tucker Davidson being brought up to the majors for his debut today Saturday, with Bryse Wilson scheduled to start tomorrow Sunday for the last game of the regular season.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1309696527963770880

41-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1309709590297272320

9-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1309862244281450497


Time = 1:11

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1309709030877691906


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Ouch! Very rough 2nd-inning giving up only 8-runs.


----------



## biggdogg

Only 2 earned runs though (not that it makes it any better), when Hecchevaria makes a blunder, it seems to lead to a BIG inning. Happened last night with Melancon pitching too...


----------



## elfiii

That one was ugly. Today is the end of the regular season. I hope the Braves finish strong.


----------



## biggdogg

elfiii said:


> That one was ugly. Today is the end of the regular season. I hope the Braves finish strong.



Hopefully Riley's quad strain is taken care of before Wednesday. I'd hate to think our hot corner fortunes would be resting on Hecchevaria for the postseason.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Changes in today's lineup which is the 2nd version for the final game of the regular season. 

Gonna try out new arriving Sandoval today at 3rd base while also resting Acuna with his left wrist irritation.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/pablo-sandoval-activated-by-braves

*Sandoval activated, starts at 3B for Braves*

19 minutes ago



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/austin-riley-to-miss-rest-of-regular-season

*Riley (quad) to miss end of regular season*




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310284050825965574


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310264035359838208


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

All this experimenting before the playoffs was getting old fast. Braves pitchers carrying on the tradition of giving away homeruns like the 4-HR's today is no fun.  7th-inning with Luke Jackson giving away 5-hits & 5-runs was rough. Looking forward to Atlanta getting as healthy as they can before post-season play begins on Wednesday.


----------



## westcobbdog

Hope we don’t lose our hard fought mojo by coasting the last series. 
Someone dissed us with a 12 noon game time. 
Also nervous about Cincy having a top 3 in the league strikeout staff and our team mostly a strike out or homer lineup.


----------



## biggdogg

Bauer is the front runner for the Cy Young. The Braves offense has made most every ace they've faced look foolish this season. With the Chi Sox and Indians being the only real offensive teams in either Central division, I don't see the Braves handling the Reds rotation any differently than the ones they've faced in a much tougher division pitching wise (AL/NL East).


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Post-season roster & today's lineup released . . .

Notice who's not on the Braves playoff roster.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/braves-set-roster-for-for-nl-wild-card-series

25 minutes ago

Here is the Braves' full Wild Card Series roster:

*Pitchers (13):* Max Fried, Ian Anderson, Kyle Wright, Tyler Matzek, Mark Melancon, Chris Martin, Will Smith, Shane Greene, Darren O’Day, A.J. Minter, Jacob Webb, Grant Dayton, Josh Tomlin

*Catchers (3):* Travis d’Arnaud, Tyler Flowers, William Contreras

*Infielders (7):* Freddie Freeman, Ozzie Albies, Dansby Swanson, Austin Riley, Charlie Culberson, Pablo Sandoval, Johan Camargo

*Outfielders (5):* Ronald Acuña Jr., Marcell Ozuna, Adam Duvall, Nick Markakis, Cristian Pache





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311308333664665601
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EjKz9fcXcAQdHFe?format=jpg (lineup image)




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311306102735278086
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EjKvTieXgAI5e1H?format=jpg (roster image)


----------



## biggdogg

Looking at Bauer's game by game stats, he faced only one good offensive team all season. He faced the Chi Sox and lost. He didn't face the Twins or the Indians, the only other two offensive minded teams in either Central division. I like our chances.


----------



## DSGB

There goes the no hitter lol

1st and 3rd nobody out


----------



## DSGB

Fried gets out of it with no harm done. 

Reds are swinging the bats early.


----------



## DSGB

Nothing doing for the Braves in the 1st, thanks to a great running catch by Castellanos in right on a hard hit ball by Freeman.


----------



## DSGB

Fried settling in and retires the side in order in the 2nd. Nothing but weak contact after the first two hitters.


----------



## DSGB

Braves get their first base runner after Albies reached on what should have been an error by Votto, but was ruled a hit. He was left stranded after stealing second.

No score after two.


----------



## DSGB

Senzel is left stranded at 2nd for the Reds after reaching on his second hit of the day.

Still 0-0 with the Braves coming up to bat for the third time.

Got a meeting shortly, so won't be posting again for a while.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

I'm only able to follow the game as usual on live scoreboards by MLB & ESPN play-by-play so eye witness accounts watching the game will be better on what's happening in the game.

Official rulings show Braves have no hits thru 3-innings & Albies reached base on a Red's error by 1st Base Votto in 2nd-inning.  Atlanta cannot win without scoring, but at least the bats are making contact against a good pitcher, Reds best pitcher.

Reds have 3-hits total after 4-innings on only 41-pitches by Fried, 2-singles by first 2-batters in the 1st-inning & a single in the 3rd-inning.

Glad Fried seems to be back in his groove after the first two batters of game.


EDIT UPDATE below . . . 


Albies gets 1st Braves hit in bottom of 4th-inning but ends with no scoring yet, tied 0-0.


----------



## HermanMerman

Bauer is filthy.  Bravos gotta take advantage when guys get on base.  He is feeding breaking balls to the big right handed bats.... gotta wait back and go to right center.  Easier said than done, though.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Thru Top of the 5th, Max Fried has retired the last 7-batters in a row on only 50-pitches, last 2-batters were strikeouts for a total of 3-K's in game for him.


----------



## killerv

this is scary....cincy was my worst fear, 2 of 3 with bauer and gray in the mix is gonna be hard to do


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Bottom of the 6th, Acuna doubles for Braves 2nd hit, gets moved over to 3rd base but no batter can bring him home, ending 6 with no scoring so far, 0-0.


EDIT UPDATE below . . .


Reds get 2 base runners with one on 3rd who got caught stealing home on 2-outs to end Top of the 7th, getting Fried out of jam now thru 7-innings on only 78-pitches.  Hope Braves bats do not wait too late to rally for some runs, but tough Reds Bauer on the mound should be able to go thru this inning, Bauer ends 7th with 95-pitches, so far score is still 0-0.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Braves pitching did their part, Braves bats only have to deliver 1-run in the bottom of the 9th-inning to get the win.

Freddie walks.


EDIT UPDATE below . . . 


Extra innings coming with Braves bats having 16-Strikeouts so far.


----------



## Patriot44

If you are a lover of baseball, today is a good day. If the Bravo’s get the W, will be a great day!


----------



## Patriot44

Jesus lawd hammercy!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Wow, Matzek comes in with bases loaded & saves the day for 3rd out.

Now is as good a time as ever for Braves bats to wake up & deliver a run for the win in the bottom of the 11th-inning after striking out 17-times today.

Freddie was only starter with no strikeouts, but give the Reds pitchers their 18th-K, followed by Ozuna giving them their 19th-K.


----------



## LEGHORN

Game over.


----------



## LEGHORN

It is a Georgia team and it is the playoffs, so to be expected.


----------



## antharper

LEGHORN said:


> It is a Georgia team and it is the playoffs, so to be expected.


Not so fast !


----------



## DSGB

Whew!! He wiggled out of that one!

Let's get some runs and end this thing!


----------



## antharper

Man what a game , pitching at it’s finest


----------



## DSGB

Good start!

Charlie Clutch!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Ouch! Reds pitching collects 21st-strikeout.  Braves gotta hold 'em going into Top of 13th-inning, score still 0-0.


----------



## Patriot44

21 K's so far for the Reds. Holy cow!


----------



## DSGB

New records for strikeouts and scoreless innings in a postseason game.


----------



## DSGB

Goodness! Got out unscathed again!


----------



## Patriot44

Every day between 3:55 and 4:55, my satellite goes out. Been meaning to re azimuth. this is killing me watching the game on ESPN live....


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Whoa, too close for comfort.  All we need is 1-run.  Reckon we're past ready for a walk-off win if Braves bats can get going.

Nice start with lead-off single from Markakis.


----------



## Patriot44

Lets go one-three! This is your moment!


----------



## DSGB

BALLGAME! #MVFREE


----------



## doenightmare

Braves win, Braves win, Braves win!!!! Whew!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Freddie delivers the run & the win!


----------



## Patriot44

What a game!!! Freddie coming in with uber clutch!


----------



## Da Possum

Holy crap!!!


----------



## doenightmare

I was trying to listen in-between taking calls from customers, boss, and co-workers. I turned it back on just in time to hear the FreddieMVP hit. Man - what a game - a classic.


----------



## Patriot44

We'll be watching that game during the next COVID break! WOW, what a game!


----------



## antharper

LEGHORN said:


> Game over.


You are correct ?


----------



## LEGHORN

I was wrong. Braves got it done! Nice job, what a long game.


----------



## westcobbdog

That’s a game we always lose, great win.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Fine pitching on both sides, 13 shutout innings & 16-K's for Braves, 12 shutout innings & 21-K's for Reds.  11-hits for Reds bats. Braves bats get 1-hit by Albies in the 4th, 1-hit by Acuna in the 6th, 1-hit by d'Arnaud in the 12th, and finally 3-hits by Markakis, Riley, & Freeman in the 13th to deliver 1-run for the close win.  Atlanta showing potential signs Braves could turn back into a playoff team soon.











https://www.mlb.com/news/freddie-freeman-delivers-walk-off-in-13th-of-game-1



> fourth time since 1960 the Braves have thrown 13-plus scoreless innings in a game





> gave Atlanta its first Game 1 win in a postseason series since it won the opener of its 2001 NL Division Series





> Braves, who are attempting to avoid becoming the first MLB team to lose 11 consecutive playoff series





> walk-off win also gave the Braves their first postseason walk-off RBI since Game 2 of the 2004 NL Division Series





> most recent postseason walk-off win by any club against the Reds was in 1975





> Bauer allowed two hits and recorded 12 strikeouts over 7 2/3 scoreless innings. He became the first pitcher to produce 12 strikeouts and not allow a walk or an earned run in a postseason game.





> Braves and Reds combined to strike out a postseason record 37 times






https://www.espn.com/mlb/playbyplay?gameId=401246343

Play-by-Play


> Braves - Bottom 13th
> 
> BRADLEY PITCHING FOR CIN





> Markakis singled to shallow right.
> 
> Pache ran for Markakis
> 
> Riley singled to left, Pache to second.





> Acuña Jr. grounded into fielder's choice to third, Riley out at second, Pache to third.
> 
> GARRETT PITCHING FOR CIN
> 
> Freeman singled to center, Pache scored, Acuña Jr. to second.






https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=401246343

Box Score


> 13th    Freeman singled to center, Pache scored, Acuña Jr. to second.





> RBI: Freeman (1)
> 
> Team RISP: 1-10 (d'Arnaud 0-1, Freeman 1-2, Ozuna 0-1, Duvall 0-2, Swanson 0-2, Riley 0-1, Acuña Jr. 0-1)
> 
> Team LOB: 9





> 4-Strikeouts - Duvall
> 
> 3-Strikeouts - Ozuna, Swanson, Riley





42-seconds, Freeman walkoff single

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311408065321861123

9-seconds, Truist Park outside celebrating walkoff win

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311429491869220866

24-seconds, Braves prevent Reds run from scoring
Aquino caught stealing home, catcher to second to first to third

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311368777079099392

41-seconds, Duvall throws out Castellanos at 3rd base

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311361981132267526


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311496306016374786


----------



## biggdogg

After Bauer's gem, the Braves lineup should get a little break with Castillo going for Cincy. Hopefully we can get the bats lit up against and get 6 innings from Anderson.

Not sure if anyone noticed, but the two players most Braves fans were miffed about AA not re-signing/trading the farm for (Donaldson/Clevinger)... didn't make either of their new teams post season rosters. The Twins went 2 and out and SD lost Game 1...


----------



## westcobbdog

biggdogg said:


> After Bauer's gem, the Braves lineup should get a little break with Castillo going for Cincy. Hopefully we can get the bats lit up against and get 6 innings from Anderson.
> 
> Not sure if anyone noticed, but the two players most Braves fans were miffed about AA not re-signing/trading the farm for (Donaldson/Clevinger)... didn't make either of their new teams post season rosters. The Twins went 2 and out and SD lost Game 1...



Bigg he's a cocky dude, doing the chop walking off the mound, was hoping for a line drive screamer back thru the box but it never happened. A clif note would be I would sure like to have the cocky punk as my #1 or 2 starter!


----------



## biggdogg

Bauer is definitely one cocky dude. But so far, he manages to back it up. A little brashness in the Braves clubhouse surely couldn't hurt!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Let's roll.  Same lineup as yesterday.  Hope the Braves bats answer the call & come alive to support hopefully more good pitching. 




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311649649921490944


----------



## huntersluck

That was an ugly mess. I am  pulling for the Braves but they gotta do better than that  maybe today will be better


----------



## westcobbdog

Here we go again, can’t hit a lick and their pitcher looks like Bob Gibson.


----------



## biggdogg

Anderson covered the six innings part... 1-0 Braves heading to the bottom of the 7th. Hopefully the bats can finally chase Castillo with him already at 91 pitches after 5 innings.


----------



## westcobbdog

Both starters with nasty change ups today.


----------



## doenightmare

Braves finally take a playoff series - first time since 2001. Pitching was phenomenal. Hope this continues in the NLDS. GO BRAVES.


----------



## DSGB

The bats finally woke up with three homers. Ozuna even took a selfie while headed to first.


----------



## Coenen

A little less drama than yesterday.

How about that pitching staff? 22 straight scoreless, no big deal.


----------



## Duff

Yes!!  Anderson was lights out!!


Can’t wait to see him, Fried, and Soroka in a full season


----------



## Coenen

Duff said:


> Yes!!  Anderson was lights out!!
> 
> 
> Can’t wait to see him, Fried, and Soroka in a full season


Anderson is certainly living up to his billing so far.

I tried to tell people Fried was the "second ace" last season and they didn't believe me. They've got what looks like 3 young studs(assuming Soroka comes back 100%), and Wright still developing. They're starting to look really put together. Signing a #4 or #5 with upside is way easier than giving up the farm and/or megabucks for a free agent. AA continues to play chess while the doubters play checkers.


----------



## Twiggbuster

Snitch knows how to manage.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Fine game & series win getting impressive pitching & scoring.











https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=401246351



> WIN
> I. Anderson(1-0)
> 6.0 IP, 0 ER, 9 K, 2 BB





> I. Anderson ATL - SP
> 6.0 IP, 0 ER, 2 H
> 
> R. Acuna Jr. ATL - CF
> 3-5, 2B, RBI





> 5th    Acuña Jr. doubled to center, Riley scored.
> 
> 8th    Ozuna homered to left center (429 feet), Freeman scored.
> 
> 8th    Duvall homered to left (388 feet), Albies scored.











38-seconds, Acuna RBI Double for 1st score

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311725943610896384

43-seconds, Ozuna 2-run HR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311740485799751681

34-seconds, Duvall 2-run HR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311742068520366082


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311768857124667395


----------



## mizzippi jb

Twiggbuster said:


> Snitch knows how to manage.


At times.... Yes. But game 1 could have been over a lot quicker with making Ozzie bunt and move a runner over or making acuna take on 3-0.  ABC baseball could have had that game 3 to 0 in 9 innings


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Braves play the winner of the Marlins vs Cubs series next Tuesday - Saturday.

Today Friday, the Marlins / Cubs game is at 2 PM ET on ABC TV with the Marlins leading the series 1-0 over Cubs.



https://www.mlb.com/postseason

*Schedule*










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311410676544557058


----------



## westcobbdog

man if we could sneak past the Dodgers..


----------



## mizzippi jb

Looking like we gonna have to sneak past the marlins 1st


----------



## biggdogg

westcobbdog said:


> man if we could sneak past the Dodgers..



The Dodgers are gonna have to get by San Diego. Luckily, we'll only have to go through one of those two beasts. Braves match up well with both the Marlins and the Cubs. Both have shakey bullpens.


----------



## antharper

Looks like we get the fish


----------



## westcobbdog

Meaningful baseball is our birthright.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Only a few more days 'til next series in the Houston, Texas bubble on Tuesday, Oct 6 at 7 pm according to ESPN MLB scores. 



56-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312517164461625344


----------



## westcobbdog

The thought of a Siroka Fried Anderson rotation is one to look forward to!


----------



## ripsaw

Looking forward to this week.Go Braves!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

After times bouncing around, as Braves expected, their NLDS games start early after lunch, Tues-Wed-Thurs, Oct 6-7-8 at 2:08 pm EDT on FS1 TV with sequence of starting pitchers as expected are Fried, Anderson, Wright.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/braves-marlins-2020-regular-season-matchup-recap

*Revisit every ATL-MIA game ahead of NLDS*



> The two are no strangers, having played 10 times in the regular season, with Atlanta winning six (6) contests.





> here’s a look back at the 10 games these rivals have played already






https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/braves-set-nlds-rotation-vs-marlins

*Fried in Braves' Gm 1, then Anderson, Wright*



> next question is what the Braves will do if they get to Games 4 and 5 during this best-of-five series, which will be played without any off-days













__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312808880582406145


https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Ejkq9xMWkAAV1nl?format=jpg (larger image)


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Expecting this is the start of a steady stream of awards for Freddie. 




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313223207705554945


----------



## mizzippi jb

Go Fred!!!!! Hope he gets some mvp consideration


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

New roster for this series along with today's lineup for the game in less than 3-hours at 2pm.  More pitchers this time, but again no Luke Jackson.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313495502999220229


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313495528836132866


----------



## CrackerBoyd

Let's go Braves win this series and move on. Meanwhile EXTEND Freddie's contract so he can be just like Chipper a Lifetime Brave!!!


----------



## Duff

mizzippi jb said:


> Go Fred!!!!! Hope he gets some mvp consideration



I think he's going to win it


----------



## Dustin Pate

CrackerBoyd said:


> Let's go Braves win this series and move on. Meanwhile EXTEND Freddie's contract so he can be just like Chipper a Lifetime Brave!!!



They need to get on that yesterday! Pay the man and let's go!


----------



## DSGB

d'Arnaud!


----------



## mizzippi jb

Ozuna.. 

D'arnaud.... 

Ozzie..... 


Now Dansby lol!!!!


----------



## mizzippi jb

I am listening was gonna leave the last post with Ozzie as the last name of the inning.   Had to keep typing!


----------



## Baroque Brass

I’ve watched games sporadically this season and this question may have been addressed already, but what is the stirring motion the players make when they get a hit, homer, etc.?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Baroque Brass said:


> I’ve watched games sporadically this season and this question may have been addressed already, but what is the stirring motion the players make when they get a hit, homer, etc.?



Means "Mix It Up", sports radio reports Ozuna originally started it way back early in season, also seen today as a social media hashtag on today's lineup.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Great getting 1st game win of the new series after battling back from behind.


----------



## Twiggbuster

Dontre Willis says his Marlins poked the bear.
I believe he’s right.


----------



## biggdogg

That d'Anaud kid might be pretty good...


----------



## westcobbdog

Great to see the Bravos rolling!


----------



## Coenen

Maybe the Marlins will eventually learn to just take their medicine from Acuña. Plunking him ain't worked to their advantage.

D'Arnaud was a huge off season acquisition. Looking forward to him and one of the young guys next year. They can finally put Flowers out to pasture.

Anthopolous has been really savvy with who he's bought and sold


----------



## mizzippi jb

biggdogg said:


> That d'Anaud kid might be pretty good...


Sooooo much better than flowers.  He couldn't make my son's travel team


----------



## DannyW

Mix it up? Mix what up?

Still don't get it.....


----------



## brownhounds

They’ll blow it. Just watch. Every Atlanta team chokes when it counts. I’d bet the house deed on it


----------



## Coenen

DannyW said:


> Mix it up? Mix what up?
> 
> Still don't get it.....


Mix it up, get it started, get it going, jump in the action, get in the fight.

What's not to get?


----------



## elfiii

brownhounds said:


> They’ll blow it. Just watch. Every Atlanta team chokes when it counts. I’d bet the house deed on it



Normally the ever cynical me would agree but this year I think we make it all the way to the NLCS.


----------



## DannyW

For 57 years I have played, coached, umpired or watched baseball and "mix it up" just seems to be an odd battle cry for a baseball team. I got Josh Donaldson's "make it rain" last year, but this year's "mix it up" sounds like the name for a cooking show. 

But no matter, it seems to be working for the Braves, and that's what counts!

Speaking of Donaldson, by declining to resign him in the off season, AA was able to save roughly $23 million of payroll. He used that money to get both Ozuna ($18 million) and d'Arnaud ($3.8 million). Donaldson only played 28 games this year for the Twins and did not even make their post season roster. Ozuna and d'Arnaud raked all season long for the Braves.

Another brilliant move by AA.


----------



## Patriot44

Man I was in meetings all day and then dinner with a customer so I missed it all. 

Number 13 is my absolute favorite player to watch offensively.


----------



## Patriot44




----------



## biggdogg

I get it. The Marlins take offense to Acuna destroying their pitching. They don't like that he watches his bombs sail. Obviously drilling him hasn't done anything but poke the proverbial bear. Maybe they should try and put on their big girl panties and figure out how to pitch to him. Nahhh. I bet he hits one today too...

Derek Jeter signs the checks for the Marlins, but Acuna owns them...


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Did anybody notice right before D'Arnaud hit his homerun, he reached back and asked for time, didn't get it from the ump and promptly hit it out of the park?


----------



## Patriot44




----------



## Coenen

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Did anybody notice right before D'Arnaud hit his homerun, he reached back and asked for time, didn't get it from the ump and promptly hit it out of the park?


Go back and watch the FS1 broadcast clip. As soon as he makes contact, one of the announcers just says, "Uh oh."


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Fine late game rally while the bullpen comes to the rescue & holds back Marlins hitting & scoring for the Braves to deliver the big 1st game win to start the series momentum in the right direction.











https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=401246358



> D'Arnaud, Braves rally in 7th, beat Marlins 9-5 to open NLDS
> 
> Ronald Acuna Jr. made history with his leadoff homer, Travis d'Arnaud hit a tiebreaking homer during Atlanta's six-run rally in the seventh inning ...





> WIN
> W. Smith(1-0)
> 1.0 IP, 0 ER, 0 K, 0 BB





> T. d'Arnaud ATL - C
> 3-3, HR, 2B
> 
> R. Acuna Jr. ATL - CF
> 2-4, HR, RBI





> 1st    Acuña Jr. homered to right (428 feet).
> 
> 2nd    Rojas homered to left (418 feet).





> 3rd    Ozuna doubled to left, Acuña Jr. scored.
> 
> 3rd    d'Arnaud doubled to deep left, Ozuna scored.





> 7th    Ozuna singled to left, Riley scored, Freeman to second.
> 
> 7th    d'Arnaud homered to center (421 feet), Freeman scored and Ozuna scored.
> 
> 7th    Swanson homered to center (407 feet), Albies scored.





15-seconds, Acuna 428-ft upper 2nd deck lead-off solo HR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313546016306737152

18-seconds, Acuna Hit-By-Pitch again by Marlins

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313557038182563849

15-seconds, Ozuna RBI Double to tie game 4-4

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313577114139070472

28-seconds, d'Arnaud 421-ft 3-run HR for the lead 7-4

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313578162622693376

31-seconds, Swanson 407-ft 2-run HR to extend lead 9-4

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313579666104553478














Atlanta Braves tweet:


> Travis d'Arnaud is the first catcher in baseball history to reach base five times and drive in four runs in a #Postseason game.




MLB Stats tweet:


> Travis d'Arnaud is just the 2nd @Braves catcher with a 4-RBI #postseason game. (Eddie Perez, 1998 NLDS Game 3).
















FOX Sports South tweet:


> Youngest to hit a postseason grand slam
> Youngest to hit a postseason leadoff HR






















Before game:






Before game:


----------



## Coenen

Thanks for the post! The clip or the D'arnaud bomb gets me every time. *Crack!* "Uhoh." Maybe they had the pitcher mic'd up. ?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Here's the Braves lineup with the game on the MLB Network. 




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313853995522326528


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313848056576643073


----------



## Patriot44

Man, the Braves are running with this. I like it!


----------



## Patriot44

Channel 213 on DTV.


----------



## Nitram4891

Anderson with another gem


----------



## DSGB

Got a little hairy when O'Day came in and promptly loaded the bases. Luckily, Joyce grounded out to end the threat. 
Matzek throwing strikes now.


----------



## LEGHORN

Just stay humble. Acuna did nothing today. Glad they won. Hope they continue to roll.


----------



## Coenen

2-0, 2-0

Let's ice this deal tomorrow.


----------



## Duff

Yes!!!


----------



## Duff

Great points! I was a Donaldson fan, but his price was waaaaay to much. Ozuna will be paid bigley as well


----------



## Coenen

Duff said:


> Great points! I was a Donaldson fan, but his price was waaaaay to much. Ozuna will be paid bigley as well


All that money, and barely saw the field this season. AA made the right play. There's a song about knowing when to hold 'em, I think.


----------



## biggdogg

Duff said:


> Great points! I was a Donaldson fan, but his price was waaaaay to much. Ozuna will be paid bigley as well



Twins paid WAY too much for less than half a season of Donaldson this year and NO Donaldson in the playoffs..

If the DH stays, I do hope AA at least makes a competitive offer.  Being that he is likely strictly a DH at this point, I don't see a mega deal for Ozuna. But a two year deal in the $24 mil range might sway the big fella to stay.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Congrats to the Braves on their 2nd win in the series against some tough pitching. Hope they stay focused on getting the next win to take the series.


----------



## brownhounds

elfiii said:


> Normally the ever cynical me would agree but this year I think we make it all the way to the NLCS.



You willing to bet the deed on it?


----------



## Patriot44

Negative Nancy's and Falcons fans! Out of heah! Beat it! Get on!!


----------



## westcobbdog

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Congrats to the Braves on their 2nd win in the series against some tough pitching. Hope they stay focused on getting the next win to take the series.


And thank goodness one Ian Anderson is looking like Cy Young himself.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

westcobbdog said:


> And thank goodness one Ian Anderson is looking like Cy Young himself.



Yes, Sir, he appears way more mature beyond his young years, especially in tough situations.  Hope our starting pitching continues keep up with theirs.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice having Braves make history getting 4 consecutive playoff wins with 3 of the 4 being scoreless shutouts.











https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=401246362



> Anderson sharp, Markakis alert, Braves blank Miami, lead 2-0
> 
> Rookie Ian Anderson pitched like a poised veteran, right fielder Nick Markakis made a nifty play in right field to help preserve the lead late ...





> WIN
> I. Anderson(1-0)
> 5.2 IP, 0 ER, 8 K, 1 BB





> T. d'Arnaud ATL - C
> 1-3, HR, RBI
> 
> D. Swanson ATL - SS
> 1-3, HR, RBI





> 2nd    Swanson homered to center (403 feet).
> 
> 4th    d'Arnaud homered to left (405 feet).





Game Summary

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313946987922960386

Braves are 3rd team to make history

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313970935129669634

33-seconds, Swanson 403-ft solo HR in 2nd-inning

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313913098345033729

31-seconds, d'Arnaud 405-ft solo HR in 4th-inning

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313922877004156935

43-seconds, Ian Anderson pitching summary

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313917864798232576

Atlanta Braves tweeted:


> .@ian_anderson15 is the third pitcher in #Braves franchise history with back-to-back scoreless starts in the postseason, joining Steve Avery in 1991 and Lew Burdette in 1957.



































Before game below:






Before game below:


----------



## westcobbdog

thanks for those pics, Anderson literally comes over the top with his smooth delivery.


----------



## elfiii

brownhounds said:


> You willing to bet the deed on it?



One more win against the Marlins and we're there and history shows the team that wins the first two games of the division series advances to the NLCS 87.9% of the time.

Note I said they would advance to the NLCS. Further, affiant sayeth not.


----------



## Patriot44

One of the coolest things ever is when Acuna gets hit and then Dansby hits a dinger and does the Acuna dance across home. That team is tight. 

Was a huge JD fan but AA played that perfectly.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Yep, as many are declaring, we cannot say enough positive words on AA's wise moves in building this team & refusing to give away or mortgage the future of the Braves or the young talent being developed. 

Time for Atlanta to broom this series to make it the last game with the Marlins to have extra time for the next post-season step. Hope more Braves bats wake up in the post-season & especially this series & potential future ones to produce more hits & runs like Freddie & Duvall, but tough having even Acuna go silent yesterday with 4-strikeouts.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314233042198827008


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314221357283115009


----------



## DSGB

Nice catch by Dickerson to save a run or two. Markakis hit that one on the screws.


----------



## westcobbdog

Dickerson made the catch by 1 inch literally. Thank goodness for Ozzie just saving a few runs with his glove.


----------



## Coenen

Touchdown and a PAT for the Bravos.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice hearing the eye witness accounts.  Glad having more Braves bats coming alive today as I follow online play-by-play live scoreboards.


----------



## Baroque Brass

So, why are they playing in Houston?


----------



## bilgerat

Braves win!!!! sweep the fish!!!!!!!
now on to the NLCS!!! GO BRAVES!!!


----------



## LEGHORN

Nice job Bravos! Sweep!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Congrats Braves on the great post-season winning, exceeding my expectations.


----------



## dirtnap

All I want to know is who are these guys on the mound for the Braves and what have they done with our starting pitchers?


----------



## Coenen

dirtnap said:


> All I want to know is who are these guys on the mound for the Braves and what have they done with our starting pitchers?


Every guy on the staff has elevated their game. They have been remarkable. The starters have held up their end, and the pen has done anything you could ask. Four shut outs in five games, if you'd suggested that to me before the Red's series, I'd have bet the farm against it.

All good runs eventually come to an end, but whatever happens, this pitching staff deserves their due.


----------



## brownhounds

elfiii said:


> One more win against the Marlins and we're there and history shows the team that wins the first two games of the division series advances to the NLCS 87.9% of the time.
> 
> Note I said they would advance to the NLCS. Further, affiant sayeth not.
> 
> All I’ll say is don’t get too excited


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice seeing the Braves moving along well to each stage of the post-season while making some unforgettable history.











https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=401246366



> Wright, d''Arnaud lead Braves to sweep Marlins, reach NLCS
> 
> Rookie Kyle Wright dazzled for 6-innings in his postseason debut, & the Atlanta Braves rode their superb pitching to beat the Miami Marlins 7-0 Thursday for a three-game sweep & their 1st trip to the NL Championship Series since 2001....





> WIN
> K. Wright(1-0)
> 6.0 IP, 0 ER, 3 H, 7 K, 2 BB





> D. Swanson ATL - SS
> 2-3, 3B, 2 RBI
> 
> T. d'Arnaud ATL - C
> 2-4, 2B, 2 RBI





> 3rd    Ozuna singled to right, Acuña Jr. scored, Freeman to second.
> 
> 3rd    d'Arnaud doubled to deep right center, Ozuna scored and Freeman scored.
> 
> 3rd    Swanson hit sacrifice fly to right, d'Arnaud scored.





> 4th    Freeman singled to deep center, Acuña Jr. scored on fielding error by center fielder Sierra, Freeman to second.





> 5th    Swanson singled to right, Albies scored.
> 
> 5th    Duvall doubled to center, Swanson scored.





26-seconds, Ending Game & Series Win

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314321683931705344

18-seconds, Ozuna RBI single in 3rd-inning

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314280309614170113

32-seconds, d'Arnaud 2-RBI double in 3rd-inning

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314281413835972610

13-seconds, Swanson RBI sacrifice fly in 3rd-inning

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314282127958122497

40-seconds, Travis d'Arnaud MVP of NLDS

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314339042146873346













Atlanta Braves tweet:


> .@Kyle_Wright44 and @ian_anderson15 are the first pair of rookie teammates in MLB history to pitch at least 6.0 scoreless innings in their playoff debut in a single postseason.




























Atlanta Braves tweet:


> Travis d'Arnaud: The most RBI recorded by a catcher in a single series in Division Series history!


----------



## dirtnap

How about the Rays utility guy/ journeyman who Chapman tried to hit in the head with a 101 mph fastball a few weeks ago hitting a series clinching hr off him last night? Is that not a perfect ending?


----------



## elfiii

The Braves are smokin' hot right now. How could this be possible?


----------



## westcobbdog

dirtnap said:


> How about the Rays utility guy/ journeyman who Chapman tried to hit in the head with a 101 mph fastball a few weeks ago hitting a series clinching hr off him last night? Is that not a perfect ending?


Didn’t see it, but that’s awesome.


----------



## Coenen

We've gushed about everyone else pretty much, but how about Brian Snitker? Nice guys can finish first. Guy has pushed all the right buttons, and this team would run through a wall for him.

His story is a lot like his players. Got his chance, took it, and made it so they couldn't take it away from him.


----------



## westcobbdog

Agree Snit has done tremendous work.


----------



## Duff

Yes^^^


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

NLCS Game 1 start time 8 pm ET on Mon Oct 12 with LA starting pitching is Buehler & Kershaw for Game 2, but Atlanta has not yet officially named any of theirs yet while hoping they continue putting their best first with Fried & Anderson. 



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/braves-dodgers-nlcs-game-1-faq-preview 

*ATL-LA, NLCS Game 1 FAQ (FOX, 8 ET Mon.)*



https://www.mlb.com/gameday/braves-...view,lock_state=preview,game_tab=,game=635881

*Game 1 Preview *



https://www.mlb.com/gameday/braves-...view,lock_state=preview,game_tab=,game=635931

*Game 2 Preview *


----------



## elfiii

Coenen said:


> We've gushed about everyone else pretty much, but how about Brian Snitker? Nice guys can finish first. Guy has pushed all the right buttons, and this team would run through a wall for him.
> 
> His story is a lot like his players. Got his chance, took it, and made it so they couldn't take it away from him.



I had serious doubts about him but he's the real deal. AA was smart giving him the job.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Atlanta Braves names starting pitchers, same as previous post-season NLDS series . . . 



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/atlanta-braves-nlcs-pitching-rotation 

*Fried gets Game 1; Anderson, Wright follow*

27 minutes ago









__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315283144187228160


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Braves NLCS Roster released for up to 7 consecutive days of games starting today at 8 pm ET until either team wins 4-games. 




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315691941749755904


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315433891461844993


----------



## biggdogg

This one is going to be a slugfest...


----------



## doenightmare

Why the heck are they playing in TX? To reduce travel?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

New updates to the MLB post-season schedules which appears to be times & TV broadcaster for the next 2-games. 

Braves / Dodgers 

Tues Oct 13 at 6:05 pm on FS1 TV 

Wed Oct 14 at 6:05 pm on FS1 TV 


In the tweet below, Kelly Price works for Fox 5 Sports Atlanta. 



https://www.mlb.com/postseason 

*Schedule*




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315711598040842241


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Hope the Braves continue elevating their performance in the post-season to grow into a major playoffs competitor as we've seen improvement this year in a strange year of baseball.  In recent years, Dodgers have results showing they are a winning playoffs team.

Last night on WSB TV Sports Zone Sunday, their guest sports writer reporter Terrence Moore stated since 2014 the Dodgers have a 47-12 winning record over the Braves in games they played against each other. I was trying to check that out & found the "mcubed.net" website below showing a 30-13 record. There's probably a better way to find this out on the "baseball-reference" website.

Both teams had a couple close playoff wins each so far.

Dodgers last NLDS game they had 12-runs & 14-hits.

Hope Atlanta can get their bats & pitching going to make it tough on LA to win games, at least more than in recent years, while pushing it to more games than 4, of course 7 would be better.



http://mcubed.net/mlb/la/atl.shtml

*MLB : Series records : Los Angeles Dodgers(H)  against  Atlanta Braves(A)*



https://www.mlb.com/news/dodgers-braves-nlcs-tale-of-the-tape

*A very serious Dodgers-Braves comparison*

*All the information you REALLY need before the NLCS*




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315437208812347393


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315436132021264385


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315439731761651713



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315745589188014086


----------



## mizzippi jb

Who the heck let Buehler wear those pants?   Good lawd.....


----------



## mizzippi jb

Fred!!!!!! Smoking that ball off Mr fairy pants


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice making contact with the ball right away on Dodgers pitching by the first Braves 3-batters followed by a walk by 4th batter in 1st-inning. 



44-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315797000009519104


----------



## Duff

Frrrrrrreeeedddddiiiieee!


----------



## mizzippi jb

Duff said:


> Frrrrrrreeeedddddiiiieee!


You wear them beuler pants except for blue jeans to work ever day don't you duff?


----------



## Duff

Yes


----------



## Duff

I fill them out better


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Max strikes out the side & keeps the Braves game lead.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Ouch!  Buehler strikes out the side.  Hate losing Duvall to batting back problems, but nice job by Pache to salvage the AB with a walk.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315821432455258112

Edit Update: 


43-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315862153186938881


----------



## Duff

Markakis’ Bat looks slow. Especially when he doesn’t swing


----------



## Duff

Looks overmatched


----------



## dirtnap

Duff said:


> Markakis’ Bat looks slow. Especially when he doesn’t swing


Yeah, I believe Father Time has caught up with ole Nick


----------



## Duff

Prove me wrong Mar-kay-cuss!


----------



## Duff

Charlie clutch!! Do it!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Whoa Dude, Austin Riley smashes a rocking 448-ft solo HomeRun off the 2nd deck for the lead 2-1 in Top of the 9th-inning!




Edit Update:

Acuna Doubles, Freeman SAC fly & Acuna to 3rd, Ozuna RBI single increasing Braves lead to 3-1.

Ozzie Albies hits 420-ft 2-run HR from his lesser right handed side of plate with 0-2 count & 2-outs to extend lead to 5-1.

3 up, 3 down for Melancon, Braves Win the all important NLCS Game 1!


21-seconds, Mark Melancon catches Albies' left center HR ball while warming up in bullpen 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315863979927928834


----------



## DannyW

Great win. I think the Dodgers are "woke".


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Fine pitching & late innings batting rally for an NLCS Braves Game 1 win. 










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=401246380 



> WIN
> W. Smith(1-0)
> 1.0 IP, 0 ER, 1 K, 0 BB
> 
> M. Fried ATL - SP
> 6.0 IP, ER, 4 H





> O. Albies ATL - 2B
> 2-5, HR, 2 RBI
> 
> M. Ozuna ATL - DH
> 2-5, HR, 1 RBI





> Team RISP: 1-12 (Markakis 0-2, d'Arnaud 0-2, Culberson 0-1, Freeman 0-1, Ozuna 1-1, Albies 0-1, Swanson 0-1, Riley 0-2, Pache 0-1)
> 
> Team LOB: 10






> 1st    Freeman homered to right (429 feet).
> 
> 5th    Hernández homered to left (393 feet).





> 9th    Riley homered to center (448 feet).
> 
> 9th    Ozuna singled to right, Acuña Jr. scored.
> 
> 9th    Albies homered to left center (420 feet), Ozuna scored.





28-seconds, Freeman 429-ft solo HR in 1st-inning for the lead 1-0 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315807530212298764

30-seconds, Riley 448-ft solo HR in 9th-inning for the game lead 2-1 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315851842249797633

14-seconds, Ozuna RBI Single in 9th-inning to make it 3-1 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315854102803492864

34-seconds, Albies 420-ft 2-run HR in 9th-inning to make it 5-1 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315855683070439425

19-seconds, Fried 9-Strikeouts in 6-innings 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315844850185654272


----------



## Coenen

25% of the way there.


----------



## biggdogg

doenightmare said:


> Why the heck are they playing in TX? To reduce travel?



"Covid bubble" same thing they did with the entire NBA and NHL season. World Series will be in Arlington as well.


----------



## biggdogg

Unfortunately it looks like Duvall is done. Snit said it was a pretty bad oblique strain. Most guys take 3-5 weeks to fully recover. I'm going to assume Ender takes his spot on the NLCS roster.


----------



## JonathanG2013

biggdogg said:


> Unfortunately it looks like Duvall is done. Snit said it was a pretty bad oblique strain. Most guys take 3-5 weeks to fully recover. I'm going to assume Ender takes his spot on the NLCS roster.



Wish we would keep Pache in the outfield and leave Ender at home.


----------



## DannyW

I hope Snitker gives Pache a shot. When he stepped to the plate last night, I had visions of Andruw Jones in the 1996 world series. And while he didn't hit a home run, that was a heck of a walk he coaxed after inheriting Duvall's 1-2 count.


----------



## westcobbdog

JonathanG2013 said:


> Wish we would keep Pache in the outfield and leave Ender at home.



And I like Nick in RF but suddenly he has completely lost it, a career what .280 hitter very hard to K now watching beach balls float right down the middle with 2 strikes. 
Stick Pache in RF. He fought hard in his AB's last night. Dude can fly, too.


----------



## westcobbdog

DannyW said:


> I hope Snitker gives Pache a shot. When he stepped to the plate last night, I had visions of Andruw Jones in the 1996 world series. And while he didn't hit a home run, that was a heck of a walk he coaxed after inheriting Duvall's 1-2 count.



I saw the same thing, chunky baby face Andruw jones at what 19 years old....


----------



## elfiii

westcobbdog said:


> And I like Nick in RF but suddenly he has completely lost it, a career what .280 hitter very hard to K now watching beach balls float right down the middle with 2 strikes.



Yep. Struck out looking twice last night. The Braves are supposed to be fast ball hitters and there was no shortage of them right through the heart of the plate. Markakis looked lost at the plate.


----------



## biggdogg

JonathanG2013 said:


> Wish we would keep Pache in the outfield and leave Ender at home.



I agree. Now is as good a time as any to see what the kid has got. You know he can play defense, and he has to be able to hit better than Ender. But at the very least, Ender takes Duvall's spot on the roster simply because there aren't any other outfielders on the 40 man roster. Granted, Culberson can play the corner outfield spots as well.


----------



## Patriot44

Kershaw scratched from tonights game with back issue. Come on stars, align!!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Patriot44 said:


> Kershaw scratched from tonights game with back issue. Come on stars, align!!!



Wow, shocker. Both teams getting recent bad news on injuries for their players.



https://www.mlb.com/news/clayton-kershaw-scratched-for-nlcs-game-2-start

*Kershaw (back) scratched; Gonsolin to start*

11 minutes ago



https://www.espn.com/mlb/story/_/id...-dodgers-scratch-clayton-kershaw-game-2-start

*Los Angeles Dodgers scratch Clayton Kershaw from Game 2 start*

12:03 PM ET



https://www.mlb.com/news/clayton-kershaw-scratched-for-nlcs-game-2-start

*After scratch, Kershaw eyes Game 4 return*



> The Dodgers are hopeful that Clayton Kershaw, scratched from his start in Game 2 of the National League Championship Series with back spasms, will be able to go in Game 4 on Thursday, but the injury has nonetheless scrambled their pitching strategy and tested the depth on which the organization prides itself.






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316045801521586182

9-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316073828850819072



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/johan-camargo-replaces-adam-duvall-in-nlcs

*Camargo replaces Duvall on Braves roster*

27 minutes ago




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316047944525766657



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316008288895418368


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316068531499347969


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Cool, Freddie strikes again in the 4th-inning with a 2-run HR, Braves leading 2-0.

Ian Anderson getting himself out of jams, loading bases, 4-walks, 3-K's, 1-hit, 66-pitches in only 3-innings, but hanging tough.


----------



## mizzippi jb

The boys mixing it up a notch now....


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Braves add 4-more after 9-batters in the Top 5th upping it to 6-0. Let's keep getting after it.

Anderson done with 85-pitches, 5-walks, 5-K's, 1-hit after 4-IP, bringing in Matzek to take over starting Bot of 5th.


----------



## basstrkr

Patriot44 said:


> Kershaw scratched from tonights game with back issue. Come on stars, align!!!



 Kershaw pulled that same carp against the Braves last year when the game was not going his way. i'm just saying.


----------



## mizzippi jb

If we don't win the WS it's Quinn and Blank's fault.


----------



## Patriot44

AA is aa Genius!!!!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Hate having Braves bullpen messing up giving away a 3-run HR in the 7th, making it a closer 7-3 game.






Edit Update . . .


Albies busts another late 9th-inning rocking HR & bullpen's Mark Melancon catches it again for 2 nights in a row according to sports radio reports.


----------



## Patriot44

The bullpen is now catching our own dingers. Amazing.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Bad sign Braves bullpen giving up hits & runs to the top of the Dodgers batting lineup in the 9th-inning.


Edit update . . .


Bullpen collapses, fielding error could've ended it, finally last out made for a scary close NLCS Braves win for Game 2 to lead series 2-0, thank the Lord.


----------



## Patriot44

Phew! Good job Bravo's!!! Good W!


----------



## Coenen

They don't ask how, they ask how many.
How many? 2-0

50%


----------



## Patriot44

Coenen said:


> They don't ask how, they ask how many.
> How many? 2-0
> 
> 50%


Or as I say don’t be a sausage factory, just enjoy!


----------



## westcobbdog

Ozzie giveth and Ozzie taketh away.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Atlanta pitching starts well with 6 shutout innings (4 by Anderson) followed by rough 7th & 9th innings from LA scoring, but Braves bats took the lead early in the 4th & 5th innings to hold on to a nice close win. 

Glad the next 3-games the Braves will be the Home team & bat last.  Kershaw's back spasms may be improved with talk of him starting for the Dodgers in the 4th-game to be a future top challenge.











https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=401246381



> WIN
> T. Matzek(1-0)
> 2.0 IP, 0 ER, 1 K, 1 BB
> 
> SAVE
> M. Melancon(1)
> 0.1 IP, 0 ER, 0 K, 0 BB





> O. Albies ATL - 2B
> 3-4, HR, 2 RBI
> 
> F. Freeman ATL - 1B
> 2-4, HR, 3 RBI





> Team RISP: 2-7 (Markakis 0-1, Freeman 1-1, Swanson 1-2, Acuña Jr. 0-1, Pache 0-2)
> 
> Team LOB: 10






> 4th    Freeman homered to right (408 feet), Acuña Jr. scored.





> 5th    Pache doubled to left, Markakis scored.
> 
> 5th    Freeman singled to center, Pache scored, Acuña Jr. to third.
> 
> 5th    d'Arnaud walked, Acuña Jr. scored, Ozuna to second, Freeman to third.
> 
> 5th    Albies hit sacrifice fly to center, Freeman scored, Ozuna to third.





> 7th    Swanson hit a ground rule double to deep right, d'Arnaud scored, Albies to third.
> 
> 7th    Seager homered to left center (416 feet), Pederson scored and Taylor scored.





> 9th    Albies homered to center (426 feet).
> 
> 9th    Seager doubled to right, Betts scored.
> 
> 9th    Muncy homered to right (404 feet), Seager scored.
> 
> 9th    Bellinger tripled to deep right, Smith scored.





15-seconds, Freeman 408-ft 2-run HR in 4th-inning for the lead 2-0

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316156158915358720

15-seconds, Pache RBI Double in 5th-inning making score 3-0

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316164750619938816

14-seconds, Freeman RBI Single in 5th-inning making score 4-0

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316166964847562752

15-seconds, Swanson RBI Double in 7th-inning making score 7-0

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316182227055673344

31-seconds, Albies 426-ft Solo HR in 9th-inning for the lead 8-3

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316194529540820993













Before game:






Before game:






Before game:


----------



## Patriot44

I can’t get enough of this kid. He brings energy to this team like nothing I have ever seen before. We are watching something special in the making here. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316133012640272385

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316166964847562752

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316213179358367744


----------



## elfiii

That one was close last night. You can feel the pressure the Dodgers are putting on the Braves but it's not enough to stop them.

I hope Freeman is OK. That bean ball he took to his elbow looked like it hurt him pretty good.


----------



## Patriot44

elfiii said:


> That one was close last night. You can feel the pressure the Dodgers are putting on the Braves but it's not enough to stop them.
> 
> I hope Freeman is OK. That bean ball he took to his elbow looked like it hurt him pretty good.


I hope last night was a clear message to Bravo’s that you never take your foot off the gas! Ozzie is a vacuum at 2 and that fumble is NOT like him.


----------



## biggdogg

Tomlin hasn't pitched much, if at all in the post season, and he looked really rough. On the flip side, O'Day has been used in near abouts every game this post season and he definitely didn't have it. Melancon should have ended it after only 3 pitches, and I bet Ozzie don't make that mistake again. This is the kind of game I expected from these lineups. I just hope the Braves don't let up.


----------



## elfiii

Patriot44 said:


> I hope last night was a clear message to Bravo’s that you never take your foot off the gas! Ozzie is a vacuum at 2 and that fumble is NOT like him.



Yep. Don't think for a minute 7-0 will hold when you're playing for the big brass ring because the other team wants it too!


----------



## Duff

I hope Tomlin got used up so Snit don't try to start him in Game 4 or 5. Mercy, I don't like him in the game.


----------



## doenightmare

The end of that game had me all tore up. Hope the rest of them aren't that scary. GO BRAVES!


----------



## biggdogg

I would bet that Ynoa starts Game 4 with Wilson following for a few innings. One or the other will start that game though. And I wouldn't be at all surprised if Fried goes in Game 5. Especially if there is a chance to clinch.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

We like the way Freddie has been starting the Braves scoring the last 2-games.  Have not seen any updates on him today yet after being Hit-By-Pitch last night. Hope he's OK & good to go in Game 3.

In case you did not hear Snitker's update on Freeman after the game . . .


40-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316206834009755649

Edit Update: 

Today's lineup includes changes with Camargo at 3B & Riley in LF while Markakis rests after getting 2-hits & 1-walk in yesterday's game. 




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316430904764624898


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

biggdogg said:


> I would bet that Ynoa starts Game 4 with Wilson following for a few innings. One or the other will start that game though. And I wouldn't be at all surprised if Fried goes in Game 5. Especially if there is a chance to clinch.



You've probably seen this below, but just in case . . .

Yep, expecting Ynoa to somehow be involved early in games remaining.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/bryse-wilson-braves-nlcs-game-4-starter

*Braves tab Wilson to start NLCS Game 4*

36 minutes ago



> Braves right-hander Bryse Wilson will get the ball to start what in all likelihood will be a bullpen game for Atlanta in Thursday’s Game 4 of the National League Championship Series





https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/dodgers-braves-nlcs-game-3-preview-faq 

2:09 PM EDT



> *Braves:* With Tyler Matzek having worked two innings on Tuesday, Bryse Wilson or Huascar Ynoa are options if the Braves need an early entry from a multi-inning reliever. But at least one of them will likely be used to start Game 4 or 5.





> *Braves:* To avoid Nick Markakis having to face the left-handed Urías, manager Brian Snitker moved Austin Riley to left field and started Johan Camargo at third.


----------



## walukabuck

not winning tonight. Good night to retaliate for Freeman and Acuna getting thrown at.


----------



## westcobbdog

Wright tossing beach balls vs bb’s.
If we can answer with some runs we are in this game.


----------



## walukabuck

Time to concede this game and save all the good arms for tomorrow. Biggest fear is they want have another chance until Fried pitches again in game 6


----------



## walukabuck

Put one in Turner's earhole next time up


----------



## Shadow11

The worst part is we could have ended the inning down just 2-0 if we would have challenged the play at 2nd. Whoever is in charged of making that decision flunked badly


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Reckon we knew it was coming sooner or later while seeing signs of it coming in yesterday's game for our pitching to get blown out.  Guess we've been lucky early, but it will be interesting how the Braves bats respond after giving up 11-runs, including 3-HR's, in the Top of 1st-inning.


----------



## Twiggbuster

Old Braves fans like me have seen this before. I thought Braves yucked it up a little too much in getting lead last night. But hey that’s the new age -stay loose - get a snap chat crowd. 
Dodgers sending a statement tonight.
Hoping we can recover some mojo but it’s fleeting esp  in MLB playoffs.
Braves got a team but the Dodgers are the Dodgers.


----------



## Duff

Oh my


----------



## Patriot44

Been here, done that! Let it go and use this for practice.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Congrats to Braves Pache on his 1st big league HomeRun to avoid a shutout.



14-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316526588704493573


----------



## Baroque Brass

The Dodgers train was late leaving the station. It pulled out late in game two, and the Braves barely escaped getting run over. The train has really gained momentum now, I hope the Braves can settle down in game four and get back in the win column.


----------



## jiminbogart

I hope they don't Atlanta this series up.


----------



## antharper

That was hard to watch


----------



## westcobbdog

Praying our guys take it personally and come out next game with a chip on their shoulder. Dodgers longest losing streak this year was 2 games.


----------



## Duff

I was about to ask did y’all think Greene was going to start a game this series. Now he just pitched.2 innings. Snit gonna have to use those good bullpen guys and piece together a game. Wilson and Wright ain’t gonna get it against that lineup, imo. 

Still up 2-1 though!!


----------



## Duff

Btw, I like Greene. His stuff is good. Very good


----------



## DSGB

I was hoping the Dodgers didn’t get the momentum coming into tonight after their offense woke up late last night.


----------



## DannyW

Read today that teams down 2 games in a seven game series only win the series 15.2% of the time. 

Problem is that the LAD are the type of team that can do it, and the Braves have shown that historically they are the kind of team that could allow it.

Game 4 is going to be BIG. I predict the team that wins it will go to the World Series.


----------



## LEGHORN

The ol Atlanta curse. Braves are done . Dodgers moving on to WS


----------



## antharper

Go Braves !


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

At least the Braves getting blown out early let other players into the game that normally do not play while giving a rest break to some starters.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C

Had that out at first not been overturned they would have gotten out of the inning. That was a snowball that just wouldn’t stop. 
hopeful that they can get it going early in game 4 and turn the pressure up.


----------



## Baroque Brass

I think the last time the Braves were in the WS was against the Yankees. The first two games were in New York and the Braves were up 2-0. Came back to ATL and lost four straight.


----------



## mizzippi jb

LEGHORN said:


> The ol Atlanta curse. Braves are done . Dodgers moving on to WS


I bet you're a load of fun to be around


----------



## Coenen

mizzippi jb said:


> I bet you're a load of fun to be around


Right? Only one team gets to win the final game of the season


----------



## Patriot44

Chris 195 7/8 B&C said:


> Had that out at first not been overturned they would have gotten out of the inning. That was a snowball that just wouldn’t stop.
> hopeful that they can get it going early in game 4 and turn the pressure up.


Absolutely. I have learned that with most younger, inexperienced pitchers, the 1st inning is most often their worst and two is much better, etc. the ump was squeezing him hard too. I saw several solid strikes in the first that were called balls. That is a gut punch to a young pitcher especially throwing in a CS.


----------



## basstrkr

Conspiracy: 7 games in seven days benefits the 5 starter team. Open roof helped the home run smackers!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Back to a later start time today at 8 pm, then 9 pm tomorrow, but wonder who is Braves starting pitcher in Friday's Game 5 on FS1 TV, of course that may depend on what happens in Thursday's Game 4 on FOX TV.

Maybe it's time for Kershaw to get his 1st loss to the Braves.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/dodgers-braves-nlcs-game-4-preview-faq

*LA-ATL Game 4 lineups, FAQ (FOX/FS1, 8 ET)*

an hour ago










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316820986336083968


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315781793329688576


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316833206394597376



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316839995718672384


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316799123706785794


----------



## walukabuck

Pitching greatly favors dodgers rest of way. Braves next best chance to win is game 6 with Fried. They'll be down 3-2 then.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Braves bats need to come alive each game to offset pitching shortcomings to win games & the NLCS series, as usual.


----------



## mizzippi jb

Well according to errrbody who's an expert the Braves are done... Finished.... Kaput.  Poppy, a rod, big hurt, and the guy who didn't play baseball all say we done.  I'm gonna reserve judgment when the doggers win 4


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Top of 1st-inning, 9-pitches, Bryse Wilson retires the side, flied out, ground out, struck out.

Nice start so far.

Bottom of 1st, Acuna 1st pitch single to left field.


----------



## Coenen

mizzippi jb said:


> Well according to errrbody who's an expert the Braves are done... Finished.... Kaput.  Poppy, a rod, big hurt, and the guy who didn't play baseball all say we done.  I'm gonna reserve judgment when the doggers win 4


They've been trying to crown the Dodgers for about 5 seasons now. Maybe this is it.

I'll say what I said to my other friends, "I know the experts say that LA will win easily, but let's have em play the games, just to be sure."


----------



## Duff

Albies gonna be the man tonight


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Top of 2nd-inning, 9-pitches, Bryse Wilson again 3 up & 3 down,  struck out, flied out, popped out.

Good starting pitching continues.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Ozuna whacks a rocking 422-ft HR in 4th-inning to tie it up, 1-1.




Edit Update . . .


Bryse Wilson struck out the side using 12-pitches (9-strikes) in the 5th-inning by pounding the strike zone.


----------



## mizzippi jb

Wilson pitching his tail off


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Wilson making his North Carolina parents in the stands proud as he uses 12-pitches (9-strikes) again for 3 up & 3 down in the 6th-inning, totaling 74-pitches (50-strikes) includes 5-K's.


Edit Update . . .


Freddie hits RBI Double for the lead 2-1 in 6th-inning.

Ozuna also hits RBI Double to extend lead 3-1.

That's all for Kershaw, bullpen's Brusdar Graterol coming into game.

Swanson hits 2-RBI Double to add to lead, 5-1.

Riley gets RBI Single, now 6-1, still only 1 out.

2nd bullpen pitcher coming in for 3rd pitcher entering the inning. 

Pache RBI Single making it 7-1.


----------



## mizzippi jb

Big inning by fred and Marcel. Knocking kershaw out of the game.  Let's go!!!!!


----------



## mizzippi jb

Dans.....YUGE!!!!!


----------



## mizzippi jb

Riley..... YUGE!!!!


----------



## deerpoacher1970

Go Braves.


----------



## Duff

Yeah!!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Wear 'em out Braves!


----------



## dirtnap

Wilson was unbelievably good tonight


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Sounds like Snitker is bringing in the bullpen.  I think it's been 17-days since Wilson pitched in a game so he may not be stretched out, playing it safe not to go too many innings too soon, maybe.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Lead-off 7th-inning 2nd HR for Ozuna!  Braves lead 8-2.


----------



## Duff

Heck yeah!!


----------



## bilgerat

GO BRAVES!!!!


----------



## biggdogg

I didn't notice any "pitching shortcomings" by the Braves starter tonight!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Fine pitching by Wilson which was nothing like the flop start failure by Wright last night.

RBI Single for Freddie, score 9-2 in 8th-inning with 2-outs.

RBI Single for Ozuna, score 10-2.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Great Braves win to lead NLCS 3-1.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C

Good win tonight.  
I was a little worried in the 1st when Freddie said he couldn’t see the ball. That wind was making it crazy for everybody. 
It must have been really messing with the plate umps eyes as to the way he was missing balls and strikes, but at least it was evenly distributed between us and the dodgers. 
I like our chances and glad Houston won one to make TB keep playing and not resting up.


----------



## walukabuck

I happily stand corrected on my pregame prediction.


----------



## DannyW

After the 2 touchdown win by LA in game three, I was a little afraid of what the Brave's psyche would be in game 4. Shouldn't have worried. The Braves picked up where they left off knocking out LA's best pitcher in the 6th inning, and Bryse Wilson pitched the game of his life.

The Braves offense is opportunistic and relentless. They are crazy if they don't try to re-sign Ozuna in the off season.

It may be my imagination but the Dodgers started looking like a beat team in the later innings last night...like they see the writing on the wall.


----------



## treemanjohn

Ozuna is playing like its a contract year! The Braves are on a tear. I really like the filled dugouts and lack of social distancing


----------



## DSGB

Wilson stepped up BIGLY last night. Let's keep the bats going and end this thing tonight!


----------



## Coenen

DannyW said:


> It may be my imagination but the Dodgers started looking like a beat team in the later innings last night...like they see the writing on the wall.


 They've been the sexy pick for nearly a decade and haven't delivered. You bet your bottom dollar there's some, "Oh no, not again." in their heads.

A wounded animal is still dangerous though. Hopefully we have a chance to put them out of their misery.


----------



## Raylander

Most impressive thing I saw last night was Wilson’s mullet. That ‘do’ is A-list


----------



## biggdogg

worleyburd86 said:


> Most impressive thing I saw last night was Wilson’s mullet. That ‘do’ is A-list



Wait till you get a load of the "do" LA's starter is sporting tonight...


----------



## elfiii

I been in the woods and I’ve missed the last two games. Braves could clinch tonight and I’ll miss it. Go Bravos!


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C

AJ Minter having a game. 7 k’s through 3.


----------



## Deerhunter12454

Time to go to bed after that abysmal inning.


----------



## Greene728

Can someone please tell me why Snit took Minter out???


----------



## Throwback

Greene728 said:


> Can someone please tell me why Snit took Minter out???


Because he’s an idiot


----------



## deerpoacher1970

Yea he is an idiot alright ,not only did he take Minter out he put Wright in and he has proved he can not throw strikes .


----------



## deerpoacher1970

You have to attack the strike zone if you give up a home run so be it,but you can't walk 2 and then give it up.


----------



## biggdogg

Minter went an inning longer than planned. He's been a reliever his entire professional career and hasn't started a game since his college days. Braves wanted 2 from him and got 3. And that was Will Smith that stunk it up and spent an entire at bat trying to get Muncy to chase garbage. Even though Muncy didn't fall for it in game 4 either. Wright didn't even pitch yesterday, and won't pitch again until the World Series. Webb made a rookie mistake and got too amped up over that foul ball and paid for a couple batters later. But LA still has to beat either Fried or Anderson, so I still like our chances.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Braves showing they're still good at giving away HR's as Fried gives up back-to-back HomeRuns in the 1st-inning, unfortunately, to go with 2 other Singles & 1-Walk, Dodgers leading 3-0 on Snitker's birthday in Game 6.


----------



## deerpoacher1970

Yea that was will Smith I was about asleep last night,but Smith sucks he can't throw strikes and it don't matter how many innings you are planning on getting out of a pitcher if he's hot you stay with him till he shows signs of losing it.


----------



## deerpoacher1970

The Braves offense has sucked especially Acuna somebody needs to sit him down and tell him what a leadoff hitter does,that is get on base not swing for the fence Every time he comes up to bat.


----------



## Baroque Brass

Bases loaded, no outs, can’t score ?


----------



## LEGHORN

I said it Wednesday, the Atlanta sports curse is real. Atlanta teams love to put up historic chokes/fails. Fat lady has sung.


----------



## jiminbogart

jiminbogart said:


> I hope they don't Atlanta this series up.




Welp, they are the ATLANTA Braves.


----------



## mizzippi jb

Not much posting after that game.  Hoping everybody is looking ahead to game 7


----------



## Throwback

Fire em


----------



## mizzippi jb

I'll trade a dawgs win tonight for a braves loss tomorrow though.... Sorry


----------



## Duff

Oh boy


----------



## mizzippi jb

Duff said:


> Oh boy


Come on point..... You're picking up what I'm putting down


----------



## mizzippi jb

End of the day I'm a white male.... Aka the debil.   I want it all.  Braves tomorrow, dawgs tonight.


----------



## Shadow11

I hope we're a lot more fired up tomorrow than we were today. I saw no excitement in the dugout at all. We were dancing around before game 1. The adrenaline was pumping like crazy. None of that was there today!

We need more chop. I've missed that all year. It just hasn't been the same, especially in the playoffs. Sing it with me!

the lyrics in case you forgot...

Verse 1:

OOOOOO-OOO-O -O-OOO!


Verse 2:


OOOOOO-OOO-O -O-OOO!



repeat


----------



## westcobbdog

Hoping Anderson and his fastball then change up are wicked on tomorrow. 
Is Acuna going to show up these playoffs?


----------



## Baroque Brass

What in Acura in the NLCS? 4 for 20 or something like that? All for $100 million. Pro sports: where you get paid even when you don’t do your job.


----------



## Throwback

mizzippi jb said:


> I'll trade a dawgs win tonight for a braves loss tomorrow though.... Sorry


You probably gonna get a Braves loss today to top off the dawgs loss yesterday


----------



## Twiggbuster

The Georgia Sports Curse on full display ?


----------



## LEGHORN

The only good thing about yesterday is those cheater Astros got beat and will. It be going to WS.


----------



## LEGHORN

Not be going


----------



## mizzippi jb

Throwback said:


> You probably gonna get a Braves loss today to top off the dawgs loss yesterday


Any way you can see my fingers?  Particularly 1 of em?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Biggest game of the year for the Braves tonight at 8 pm ET.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/braves-dodgers-2020-nlcs-game-7-faq

*ATL vs. LA Game 7 FAQ (FOX/FS1, 8 ET)*





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1317922505689092097


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1317896721033269248















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1317600544312201216


----------



## deerpoacher1970

The Braves have looked like they are at a funeral ever since Snit left Will Smith In and he blew the game.


----------



## Duff

mizzippi jb said:


> Come on point..... You're picking up what I'm putting down



I wasn’t saying oh boy at your post. Oh boy to the Braves losing. We gonna get em tonight!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Braves score 1st after 2-walks on 8-pitches then Ozuna's RBI single to bring Acuna home.

Good sign when Atlanta scores early, especially in 1st-inning which helps starting pitcher get in their grove easier & quicker.


----------



## westcobbdog

Go Braves!!!


----------



## Duff

Would have taken more, but not bad. Hope Anderson is on


----------



## dirtnap

I have no idea how a 22 yr old can keep his emotions in check to pitch in this game, I’m a nervous wreck just watching it


----------



## mizzippi jb

Lord help me, I know it's not right to talk about folks, but the dodgers put 2 real uglies out there on the mound....

And Dansby makes ugly no. 2 pay


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

OMG, Swanson leadoff HR for 2nd-inning to build on the lead 2-0.  Gotta working around in pitcher's head as Braves force out 1st one & 2nd pitcher in giving it a go.


----------



## mguthrie

I’m watching. Not sure if I’ll make it till the end. Bravos are looking good so far


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Rough 3rd-inning for Anderson giving up 2-out walk, double, 2-RBI single, & a walk for Dodgers to tie it up 2-2.




Edit Update . . .


Poor base running by Swanson & Riley for double play outs on Markakis grounder to 3rd baseman, but at least we got 2 base runners on 2-walks then Riley had an RBI single to take the lead for the Braves 3-2 in the 4th-inning.


----------



## deerpoacher1970

Pitiful base running I would expect more from kids.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Whoa, Matzek gets out of a jam after loading the bases to end the 4th-inning. Too close for comfort.

Still wish they would've left Anderson in who only threw 73-pitches in 3-innings & could've brought the bullpen in if he got tired late or showed weakness in the inning like the previous inning.


Edit Update . . .


Ouch!  Mookie robs Freddie of HR over the wall in 5th-inning.

Braves need to get quick 3 up & 3 down like the Dodgers just did in the 3rd & 5th innings.

Thank you, lucked into a double play after a walk.

Way to hang in there Braves.

Yikes, Dodgers Graterol is smoking lots of high 90's & 100-mph pitches in there in the 6th-inning.

Oh no, Minter gives up leadoff pitch-hit HR in the 6th for the tie score 3-3!

Followed by double for Runner-In-Scoring-Position.

Dodgers smelling chum in the water with SAC fly moving runner to 3rd.


----------



## deerpoacher1970

Minter ain't got it needs to get him out.


----------



## deerpoacher1970

Graterol throws hard but if they would make him throw strikes he would be in trouble.


----------



## DannyW

Braves, especially Markakis, seem to be having problems catching up to 98-100 MPH fastballs. Which every Dodger pitcher seems to be bringing.


----------



## mguthrie

Man. What a nail biter.


----------



## deerpoacher1970

It is going to come down to whose bullpen closes the door.


----------



## Deerhunter12454

Not getting my hopes up. I’ve lived in this state too long


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Don't need no more "stinking" reminders by TV Dodgers announcers (not counting ATL's Smoltz) about high pitch counts (almost 50% more than LA) by Braves pitchers.

And announcers were saying previous days that Martin is not a strikeout pitcher, but already has 2 for 2 K's starting 7th-inning, but they forgot about his "Immaculate" inning last season.

Edit Update . . .

Noooooooooooo, HR by Bellinger to take the lead for the 1st time in the game, but hope it's not the last lead change.



At least Martin finished with a 3rd K to strikeout the side.


----------



## DannyW

DannyW said:


> Read today that teams down 2 games in a seven game series only win the series 15.2% of the time.
> 
> Problem is that the LAD are the type of team that can do it, and the Braves have shown that historically they are the kind of team that could allow it.



If you have been here since the Braves/Falcons began in 1965/1966, you kinda of saw this one coming...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

At least the Braves showed they can finally win a little bit in the post-season, but disappointing the Atlanta bats did not show up much or enough to score some runs.

Congrats to the Dodgers on the win & going to the next step.



19-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1317929118705635329


----------



## HermanMerman

You can’t be on second and third with no outs and get doubled up... you just can’t. Swanson has to know better than break for home on that ground ball. I knew that would cost us and it did. That was the game right there.


----------



## antharper

Great series! Hate to see it end for the home team but LA outplayed them when it counted , seem like a great bunch of guys also ! Maybe next year


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C

DannyW said:


> Braves, especially Markakis, seem to be having problems catching up to 98-100 MPH fastballs. Which every Dodger pitcher seems to be bringing.



Especially when it’s up around their eyes. Never seen them chasing high fastballs the way the whole team has the last two games.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Reckon the Braves will now have more time to take selfies & mix it up which also may take time & more practice.

Last AB for d'Arnaud looked like he was trying to tomahawk those high balls that were almost above his head.

Braves cannot afford to lose Ozuna so hope they can sign him early if they can find a way to pay his high price over several years.

Don't worry, it's a young team that takes time to develop.



9-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1317984394649477120


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318027227355877381


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1317993889429585920


----------



## Baroque Brass

mizzippi jb said:


> Lord help me, I know it's not right to talk about folks, but the dodgers put 2 real uglies out there on the mound....
> 
> And Dansby makes ugly no. 2 pay


Man, that pitcher with the red hair...


----------



## DannyW

HermanMerman said:


> You can’t be on second and third with no outs and get doubled up... you just can’t. Swanson has to know better than break for home on that ground ball. I knew that would cost us and it did. That was the game right there.



That was a bigger base running error than Lonnie Smith made in game 7 of the 1991 WS vs the Twins. And then just seconds later Riley doubled down on making bad decisions and any momentum the Braves had just evaporated.

Two professionals making high school level mistakes, seconds apart in the biggest game of the year. 

Hats off to the LAD...they knew what they had to do and did it. They earned that WS berth...a fine team top to bottom. The Rays are going to have their hands full.


----------



## treemanjohn

Snitker is terrible


----------



## biggdogg

Man what a season! Am I disappointed the Braves are out? Absolutely! But entering the playoffs with ONE proven starter, ONE, along with a kid with six starts to his resume and Jekyll and Hyde himself as the number three starter was a recipe for disaster. I'll take this season over the last 18 any day of the week! A healthy Soroka joining Fried and Anderson should make for a formidable front end for a while! CHOP ON!!

As for the off season, Melancon and Greene need to be re-signed. Everyone else walks unless the DH stays, then at least try to re-sign Ozuna. I'd like to see a decent (not scrap heap) veteran starter added too. Markakis, Flowers, Hechavarria, Hamels, Tomlin, O'Day and Hernandez.... hit the road.

And Freeman needs an extension...


----------



## elfiii

HermanMerman said:


> You can’t be on second and third with no outs and get doubled up... you just can’t. Swanson has to know better than break for home on that ground ball. I knew that would cost us and it did. That was the game right there.



On the flip side Acuna's stolen base in the 1st set the tone. The Braves were going to be aggressive with base runners. Riley should have retreated to 2nd and stayed there the instant Swanson was caught in the rundown. I think Swanson was greenlighted before the pitch and he took off at the crack of the bat. The gamble failed to pay off.


----------



## jiminbogart

On the bright side, winning a WS after a 60 game season puts a serious asterisk on the title IMO. 

Ain't that big of a loss.


----------



## Duff

biggdogg said:


> Man what a season! Am I disappointed the Braves are out? Absolutely! But entering the playoffs with ONE proven starter, ONE, along with a kid with six starts to his resume and Jekyll and Hyde himself as the number three starter was a recipe for disaster. I'll take this season over the last 18 any day of the week! A healthy Soroka joining Fried and Anderson should make for a formidable front end for a while! CHOP ON!!
> 
> As for the off season, Melancon and Greene need to be re-signed. Everyone else walks unless the DH stays, then at least try to re-sign Ozuna. I'd like to see a decent (not scrap heap) veteran starter added too. Markakis, Flowers, Hechavarria, Hamels, Tomlin, O'Day and Hernandez.... hit the road.
> 
> And Freeman needs an extension...



Agree with all of this^^, minus O'day. He's been pretty solid. Not a big loss either way. Melancon, I would like to sign him, but not at the 19,000,000 he is making now. Hamels and Melancon equal to 39,000,000 per year. They could do a lot with that money


----------



## dirtnap

treemanjohn said:


> Snitker is terrible


He just lost in game 7 of the LCS with one starter from opening day against the best team in baseball


----------



## CrackerBoyd

Pretty sure taught in Little League when the play is in front of you and ball hit sharply to your side of the infield and you aren't in a force situation STAY PUT. Ballgame. Of course certainly doesn't help when you have multiple hitters with ofers or one hit for the series. When Betts brought Freddie's homer back i thought it wasn't our day. Sure hope Acuna spends a lot of time with Chipper or similar in the off season to refine his game. Unbelievable talent but has to learn plate discipline for that matter the whole Braves team could benefit from that way too many K's up and down the lineup. Be interesting to see what Ozuna does we probably won't be able to afford him. As for Snitker he did a great job getting us there but certainly could question bringing A. J. in with having thrown as much as he did on Friday. (Smoltzie beat that horse to death?!) All in all Great season that nobody (let's be real) expected. Go Braves


----------



## elfiii

treemanjohn said:


> Snitker is terrible


----------



## westcobbdog

Wasn't Snits fault he lost his top 5 projected starting pitchers just as the season started nor his fault for players who mostly got cold or shutdown in the series, like Riley, Cakes and Acuna. Also losing Duval hurt some.


----------



## biggdogg

westcobbdog said:


> Wasn't Snits fault he lost his top 5 projected starting pitchers just as the season started nor his fault for players who mostly got cold or shutdown in the series, like Riley, Cakes and Acuna. Also losing Duval hurt some.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Trading Duval for Camargo hurt a lot...
> 
> They can DFA Camargo along with Ender...


----------



## Twiggbuster

HermanMerman said:


> You can’t be on second and third with no outs and get doubled up... you just can’t. Swanson has to know better than break for home on that ground ball. I knew that would cost us and it did. That was the game right there.



This was the game right here.That was some stupid base running by Dumb and Dumber. The Dodgers said “ thank you “!
Turned it off and went to bed.


----------



## DannyW

dirtnap said:


> He just lost in game 7 of the LCS with one starter from opening day against the best team in baseball



Agreed. Manager of the year is more appropriate.


----------



## DannyW

Twiggbuster said:


> This was the game right here.That was some stupid base running by Dumb and Dumber. The Dodgers said “ thank you “!



Not to beat a dead horse but yeah...that was big. It meant the LAD got 27 outs vs the Braves only 25.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Good to hear from AA so quickly after the Braves' postseason ends.



46-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318597850788409344

54-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318591811242295296

27-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318612952325521410


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318406857090846723


----------



## westcobbdog

Heard AA today caution we likely won't able to resign Marcel O., which is troubling news and if the Liberty Media / NY yankee sons of guns shoots this deal down it would hurt us badly. .he's got more years left in him.


----------



## DannyW

Call me a romantic, but one day I still hope to see a free agent say "despite the NYY offering me 100 gazillion dollars, I just feel more comfortable playing for the (_*insert small market team name here*_) for 4 years at $60 million." In other words, playing for a team they want to play for instead of playing for the team offering the highest money.


----------



## mizzippi jb

Well after watching the WS I  do think the Braves were the 2nd best team in baseball for 2020.  Could have been a different story with soroka and maybe 1 more solid starter.   So the future is bright.... We just gotta get thru the Yankees of the west now


----------



## killerv

DannyW said:


> Call me a romantic, but one day I still hope to see a free agent say "despite the NYY offering me 100 gazillion dollars, I just feel more comfortable playing for the (_*insert small market team name here*_) for 4 years at $60 million." In other words, playing for a team they want to play for instead of playing for the team offering the highest money.



romantic and stupid, I'd take 100 gazzillion over 60 mil any day!

just messing with ya


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Post-season signs of AA working on getting the Braves ready for next season. 




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1322254927448735767


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321923737382432768


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1322254929352970244


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice having Freddie as an official NL MVP Finalist.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1323424260606595074


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1323426641721307136


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Congrats to Freddie Freeman getting NL MVP award!



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/mlb-mvp-award-winners-2020

*Abreu, Freeman both 1st-time MVP winners*

3 minutes ago




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1327036669619548163


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1327036502061305856


https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/freddie-freeman-wins-2020-national-league-mvp-award

*MVFree: Freddie wins 1st NL MVP Award*

After four top-10 finishes, Braves 1B claims honor 




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1327040106646167553


----------



## Duff

Yes!!!  Frrreeeeddddiie!!


----------



## Coenen

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Congrats to Freddie Freeman getting NL MVP award!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/mlb-mvp-award-winners-2020
> 
> *Abreu, Freeman both 1st-time MVP winners*
> 
> 3 minutes ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1327036669619548163
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1327036502061305856
> 
> 
> https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/freddie-freeman-wins-2020-national-league-mvp-award
> 
> *MVFree: Freddie wins 1st NL MVP Award*
> 
> After four top-10 finishes, Braves 1B claims honor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1327040106646167553


Well deserved. Guy has been quietly GREAT for years. He's still got the opportunity for more, especially if the Braves continue to contend.



DannyW said:


> Call me a romantic, but one day I still hope to see a free agent say "despite the NYY offering me 100 gazillion dollars, I just feel more comfortable playing for the (_*insert small market team name here*_) for 4 years at $60 million." In other words, playing for a team they want to play for instead of playing for the team offering the highest money.


One of my favorite sports writers likes to say, "It's always about the money, and when they say it's not about the money, that's when it's REALLY about the money."


----------



## DSGB

Congrats to Freddie!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Braves continue signing free agents . . .



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/drew-smyly-braves-deal

*Smyly inks one-year, $11M deal with Braves*

2:04 PM EST



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/josh-tomlin-returns-with-braves-deal

*Tomlin returns to Braves on 1-yr deal*

November 11, 2020




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328402215048974336


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328425156159688704


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328402840797261824



https://www.espn.com/mlb/story/_/id/30331027/atlanta-braves-sign-lefty-drew-smyly-one-year-11m-deal



> He had Tommy John surgery in 2017 and spent most of the 2018 season recovering.





> Smyly was born in Gainesville, Georgia, about an hour's drive north of Atlanta, and grew up a Braves fan. He said the team was at the top of his list when he became a free agent.





> "This is an upside play, no doubt about it,'' general manager Alex Anthopoulos said. "Obviously, we'll find out eight months from now, 10 months from now how it worked out. But we think Drew has tremendous upside. He's only scratched the surface.''





> "We feel like he's just about to really emerge to have the best years of his career,'' the GM said "Once we made that determination, we signed him to a healthy, strong deal. Hopefully all sides will win and he'll have a great year.''


----------



## biggdogg

I'm ok with the Smyly signing. He should be a solid mid-rotation guy. Not sure about the amount of his deal, but I guess we'll see. 

I've seen where AA is looking at Adam Wainwright as well. He also appears to be in steady contact with Ozuna and Melancon and possibly talking to Michael Brantley as well. And there still seems to be those Kris Bryant rumors too...


----------



## DannyW

biggdogg said:


> And there still seems to be those Kris Bryant rumors too...



The Braves have been linked to several potential 3B trades. Besides Bryant, Kyle Seager of the Mariners and Eduardo Escobar of the D-Backs are supposedly in play. Not sure if AA is serious about moving on from Austin Riley, or if he is just window shopping.

FWIW Escobar and Seager will be 32-33 next season, and IMO not much of an upgrade to Riley. Bryant is another matter altogether.


----------



## DannyW

To be clear...I am perfectly fine giving Riley another year at 3rd. He has not even played a full season in MLB (131 games) and the start of his career has been weird...calling him up mid-season in 2019 and then playing him in the outfield...then there was this Covid season...or whatever you call a stretch of 60 games.

This year he showed better pitch recognition and lowered his strike out rate from 39% to 26% (still high but he only has 503 MLB at-bats). He plays a solid defensive 3rd base...not a liability there. I think he has ceiling left and could develop into a .260-.270 hitter who gives you 25-30 HR's and 80-90 RBIs while playing an above average 3rd base.

But if Kris Bryant could be had, and extended, for a reasonable price...


----------



## biggdogg

IF you can get Bryant for a reasonable prospect package, and IF you can extend his contract, then jump on it. I don't have a problem moving Riley to LF to keep his bat (which will improve) in the lineup. The only hang up with a possible extension for Bryant, which won't be cheap, will be that guy across the diamond that the Braves will most certainly be looking to get under another contract in the next couple months...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice having AA adding free agent starting pitching options during the off-season. 



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/charlie-morton-deal-with-braves

*Morton reunites with Braves on 1-year deal*



> More than a decade after his departure, Charlie Morton is returning to Atlanta to join a Braves rotation that has been significantly strengthened in the past week.





> Continuing to make early noise in what has otherwise been a quiet free-agent market, Atlanta signed Morton to a one-year, $15 million contract on Tuesday. This deal comes just a week after the team gave left-hander Drew Smyly a one-year, $11 million deal.






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1331248472599748614


----------



## biggdogg

I really like this signing. Morton in the middle and Smyly at the back of the rotation should take a ton of pressure off of the kids. I'd like to see Greene and/or Melancon back and add a thumper to the middle of the order to round out the roster.

I have read that AA is planning on putting a multi year offerl on the table for Ozuna in the next few weeks...


----------



## westcobbdog

Looks like we won’t be so rag tag this next season with some decent starters now in place vs a few starters and a deep pen. Still in desperate need of a power bat behind Freddie.


----------



## Duff

I like the way AA is setting this up


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Interesting recent updates on the Braves . . . 



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/adam-duvall-non-tendered-by-braves

*Slugger Duvall non-tendered by Braves*

December 2, 2020


> Braves declined to tender a contract to Adam Duvall ahead of Wednesday night's deadline, putting his future with the club in doubt






https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/johan-camargo-braves-avoid-arbitration

*Camargo, Jackson, Dayton get 1-year deals*

December 2, 2020




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334301879573032963


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334281905420849154


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334217143496413184


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334211053165572096


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1333774433631268867


----------



## treemanjohn

More big news coming shortly


----------



## Duff

treemanjohn said:


> More big news coming shortly



I hope it is, "we are just kidding about resigning Luke Jackson"


----------



## Tacoma Man

I don’t understand the Duvall decision. Man was clutch for the Braves last season


----------



## biggdogg

Camargo and Jackson are non guaranteed deals. They can be cut in Spring Training so there is no risk in tendering contracts. They're both essentially insurance policies. If AA signs a couple other relievers (Greene, Melancon or some other free agents...), Jackson likely gets cut unless he finds that wipeout slider that went missing most of 2020. And Camargo still has minor league options where Duval doesn't. Camargo can be sent down mid season whereas Duval would have to be DFA to be sent down. If he declines the assignment, the Braves are still on the hook for his full salary. Duval would have gotten upwards of $5mil through arbitration. If he returns to the Braves, it'll likely be closer to $2.5-3mil. And AA is still shopping for a big bat.

And fwiw, Duval was clutch the first half of the season for sure. Granted half of his season total of 16 hr's came in the span of a week. And the last three weeks of the season, his bat was mostly m.i.a...


----------



## hawkeye123

Luke Jackson is the worst relief pitcher I have seen since that Freeman guy we had a few years ago, only guy I've seen that a double digit lead


----------



## hawkeye123

is not safe!


----------



## treemanjohn

Tacoma Man said:


> I don’t understand the Duvall decision. Man was clutch for the Braves last season


Patience. From what I was told it's a strong swap


----------



## DannyW

Maybe someday Luke Jackson will make enough to afford a haircut...


----------



## westcobbdog

I think we can all agree the Braves are close to the big prize and only need a few more pieces to the puzzle. AA and Snit are both solid at the top.


----------



## Duff

treemanjohn said:


> More big news coming shortly



Well, what was the news?


----------



## treemanjohn

Duff said:


> Well, what was the news?


OK From what I heard the Braves are trying very very hard to sign Ozuna (waiting on the DH ruling) and sell the farm for Arenado. Time will tell


----------



## biggdogg

treemanjohn said:


> OK From what I heard the Braves are trying very very hard to sign Ozuna (waiting on the DH ruling) and sell the farm for Arenado. Time will tell



Only way I see AA go all in for Arenado is if he waives the "opt-out" in his contract. I don't see Nado giving up that kind of leverage, and I don't see AA "selling the farm" for a one year rental. I know the Braves (as well as every other NL team...) are waiting on a decision on the DH before hitting Ozuna and other DH type players with any big deals. And AA supposedly has an offer ready for Ozuna should the DH become permanent.

I still 100% believe Arenado in a Braves uni is a pipe dream though.


----------



## treemanjohn

biggdogg said:


> Only way I see AA go all in for Arenado is if he waives the "opt-out" in his contract. I don't see Nado giving up that kind of leverage, and I don't see AA "selling the farm" for a one year rental. I know the Braves (as well as every other NL team...) are waiting on a decision on the DH before hitting Ozuna and other DH type players with any big deals. And AA supposedly has an offer ready for Ozuna should the DH become permanent.
> 
> I still 100% believe Arenado in a Braves uni is a pipe dream though.


Time will tell. Just repeating what the street told me


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Braves coaching staff announced for next season . . . 



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/braves-add-drew-french-to-coaching-staff

*Braves finalize 2021 coaching staff*

December 18, 2020




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1340071849284280322


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice having pitchers returning & signing in off season.

Looks like Soroka & Swanson injury tendencies not helping their compensation causes.

Braves add a minor league int'l free agent infielder.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/braves-2021-arbitration-deadline-deals

*Fried, Minter agree to deals with Braves*



> arbitration figures had to be exchanged prior to Friday’s 1 p.m. ET deadline. That leaves Swanson and Soroka as their only unsigned arbitration-eligible players.





> After being rushed to the Majors for the final six weeks of the Braves’ rebuilding 2016 season, Swanson endured some initial growing pains.





> Soroka’s case will be an interesting one in that he is arbitration-eligible despite having made just 37 career starts. A left shoulder ailment limited him to five starts in 2018 and he tore his right Achilles tendon during his third start of the ‘20 season. Still, he compiled enough service time to gain Super Two status, which provides him an extra year of arbitration.












__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350155720721887234


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350155774354448386


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350217589088284673

54-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350219229887401984


----------



## westcobbdog

man not to harp on it but we FINALLY have a strong pitching staff from 1-4 or 5 plus a deep pen, where it's now a point of strength. T ball starts in Feb look forward to seeing Snit at the park. His g kids play where my g son plays, same age group. One of em' has a LH swing like McGriff and he's 5.


----------



## elfiii

Spring training is just around the corner.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Yep, Spring Training only a month away & player deals left to be made. Wonder who will bat 4th in the lineup at the cleanup spot.

Braves honor MLK.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1351190115071234050


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1351575518282461186


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1351186496880062466


----------



## biggdogg

Gonna have to figure something out quick. One of the Braves reported targets just re-signed with Houston for 2 years, $36 mil. It's starting to look more likely that the DH will be staying in the NL, sooo...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Not expecting AA to make any long range, high price runs at any free agents, but it's still fun sports radio & MLB reporters talk about it.

Lots of baseball fans & sports radio & MLB reporters promoting, pushing, creating rumors on NL DH this season while most of us expect it, there's no MLB authorities saying anything about doing it so far.

No shortage of rumors from baseball people these days.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/braves-thoughts-on-j-t-realmuto-marcell-ozuna

13 minutes ago



> After George Springer and Michael Brantley agreed to their respective deals this week, there was reason to reassess who the Braves might get with their pursuit of a power hitter. But thoughts of J.T. Realmuto entering the conversation seemed unlikely.





> So, on Thursday morning, it was somewhat surprising to see FanSided’s Robert Murray report the Braves are “circling on free agent J.T. Realmuto.” But given the scarcity of power hitters available, this option does make sense, despite the fact Atlanta veteran catcher Travis d’Arnaud has another year remaining on his contract.





> With Springer now a Blue Jay and Brantley back with the Astros, Realmuto is one of the most attractive, non-DH, impact bats on the free-agent market. The next-best options in terms of position players would be 36-year-old third baseman Justin Turner, Joc Pederson, Yasiel Puig and Adam Duvall.





> If the universal designated hitter will once again be used, it may make more sense to go with Marcell Ozuna or Nelson Cruz. But as Anthopoulos attempts to construct his roster without any clarity about the DH plans, he has no choice but to at least evaluate how Realmuto might fit.





https://www.mlb.com/news/free-agent-predictions-for-j-t-realmuto-trevor-bauer



> . . .  We asked a group of MLB.com reporters to take their best guesses at where each player ultimately signs, and here's what they had to say:



*Marcell Ozuna, OF/DH*
_2021 Opening Day age: 30_ 



> *Kelly: Braves* -- MLB Network insider Ken Rosenthal speculated earlier this month that the universal DH will be back, . . . the way Ozuna protected Freddie Freeman last year makes it imperative that the Braves re-sign the former . . .





> *Langs: Braves* -- Ozuna is, of course, more difficult to predict with the uncertainty . . . a return to Atlanta makes a ton of sense for Ozuna, . . .





> *Randhawa: Braves* -- If it ain't broke, don't fix it. Ozuna had a tremendous 2020 campaign for Atlanta, . . . it worked out OK for the Braves last year . . .





> *Casella: Braves* -- . . . it's hard to see Atlanta letting Ozuna get away . . .


----------



## DannyW

Despite having d'Arnaud, who is a better than average catcher (maybe a top 10), if you can get Realmuto for a reasonable cost then you do it. He upgrades the catcher's position for every MLB team.

What's reasonable? I'm thinking something like 5 years and $100-$110 million. But somebody out there is going to go nuts and offer him $130-$140 for 5 years so I think a Realmuto to the Braves deal is probably a (very) low probability.

With the salary constraints of the Braves, a Realmuto signing would mostly tap them out on other deals. So this is probably the real question: Are we stronger with d'Arnaud and someone like Ozuna in LF, or does a lineup with Realmuto and Enciarte in LF make us better?


----------



## DannyW

As long as we are speculating...IF the DH becomes the rule for the NL this year...and IF we somehow sign Realmuto...

Play Realmuto as the everyday catcher, Enciarte in LF, and d'Arnaud is the DH. Then when you want to give Realmuto a break behind the plate, switch positions between d'Arnaud and Realmuto.

And pray that Enciarte returns to some form of the hitter he was 2014-2018.


----------



## biggdogg

While I would love to see Realmuto in a Braves uni, I don't see it happening unless they can convince him to sign a 2 year deal tops. He'll get his 4-5 year deal from someone though, and I don't think AA is really interested in going long term on a catcher that will be in his mid 30's by the end of the deal. I don't think he's all that interested in blocking Contreras or Langeliers either.

I still say Ender gets packaged with some mid level prospects come Spring Training in some form of salary dump.

AA plays things really close to the vest, and he's done rather well playing the wait and see game despite the occasional criticism.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice addition part-time coach hitting consultant.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/chipper-jones-hired-as-braves-hitting-consultant

*Chipper hired as part-time Braves coach*

an hour ago



> Braves today added Hall of Famer Chipper Jones to the club’s Major League coaching staff as a Major League hitting consultant. Jones will work in a part-time capacity












__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1356331615438450690


----------



## biggdogg

If AA don't pull a rabbit out of his hat soon, Chipper may have to bat clean-up this season. Every bat the Braves have been linked to in recent weeks already have new addresses now. Brantley back to the Astros, Springer to the Jays, Realmuto back to the Philthies, Joc Peterson to the Cubs and once they decided to start talking about Arenado, the Cardinals took him. And for next to nothing. Now Justin Turner and Ozuna are all thats left. AA has shown zero interest in Bryant so far.


----------



## DannyW

biggdogg said:


> If AA don't pull a rabbit out of his hat soon, Chipper may have to bat clean-up this season. Every bat the Braves have been linked to in recent weeks already have new addresses now. Brantley back to the Astros, Springer to the Jays, Realmuto back to the Philthies, Joc Peterson to the Cubs and once they decided to start talking about Arenado, the Cardinals took him. And for next to nothing. Now Justin Turner and Ozuna are all thats left. AA has shown zero interest in Bryant so far.



Yeah, it sucks to be owned by a corporation that prioritizes profitability over winning titles. Sure do miss Teddy Ballgame.

I think in the end he will resign Ozuna. And if he doesn't, Markakis and Duvall are still looking for their 2021 team.

Saw an article a while back on Ozuna which claimed that he was not really a liability on defense, as many have claimed, and that he was really around average for outfielders.

I don't know...I can debate BA, WAR, Slugging % and OPS all day long about hitters but the fielding stats leave me dazed and confused...I just use the eye test for judging fielders. And while Ozuna's fielding didn't "wow" me, he didn't make me cringe too much either.


----------



## biggdogg

I'd be more than fine with Ozuna. On a 3 year deal tops. Maybe a 4th year vesting option, but whatever he lacks defensively, he more than makes up for at the plate. From what I've been reading, Liberty Media has shown a willingness to spend. It seems to be AA's reluctance to commit to long term deals that is the problem.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Looks like MLB Spring Training is still scheduled to start on time in just over a couple weeks after players rejected 1-month MLB delay proposal. 



https://www.mlb.com/news/mlb-statement-on-start-of-2021-spring-training-season 

*MLB statement on '21 Spring Training, season*

February 1, 2021



> On the advice of medical experts, we proposed a one-month delay to the start of Spring Training and the regular season to better protect the health and safety of players and support staff.





> In light of the MLBPA’s rejection of our proposal, and their refusal to counter our revised offer this afternoon, we are moving forward and instructing our Clubs to report for an on-time start to Spring Training and the Championship Season, subject to reaching an agreement on health and safety protocols.





https://www.espn.com/mlb/story/_/id/30816958/mlbpa-rejects-mlb-proposal-delay-2021-season 

*Association rejects MLB proposal to delay 2021 season*

9:58 PM ET


----------



## westcobbdog

May have seen news flash about Braves resigning Marcel, this is huge!


----------



## Raylander

Yes Ozuna is back! 4 yr deal @ 64MM (per MLB.com) ??


----------



## HermanMerman

westcobbdog said:


> May have seen news flash about Braves resigning Marcel, this is huge!



I’m ok with this, but please baseball Gods, let the DH be here to stay in the NL.


----------



## Raylander

I like it! Now ink up Freddie for the long haul and let’s win!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Wow, was not expecting any big annc'ts from the Braves until after the Super Bowl weekend, next Tuesday at the earliest so as not to compete with SB attention.  Way to go AA!  Glad they did not wait to release the good news.  Not use to having Atlanta annc'ts late in the evenings. Thx for posting the rocking good news.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/marcell-ozuna-braves-deal

*Ozuna signs 4-year deal to return to Braves*

February 5th, 2021



> Many Braves fans had reason to be relieved on Friday night, when the club announced Ozuna will return with a four-year, $64 million deal that includes a club option for a fifth year at $16 million, along with a $1 million buyout.




or


https://www.mlb.com/press-release/p...f-marcell-ozuna-x2578?t=braves-press-releases

News

Braves Press Releases

*Braves sign OF Marcell Ozuna*




https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Etgbtu9WgAEJ2hG?format=jpg (larger image)









__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357874440370012164

11-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357880878194712577


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357882451645857794


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357909383104102400


----------



## dirtnap

I saw where the Dodgers signed Bauer for like 104 million ? He’s making more than the entire Pirates roster


----------



## biggdogg

dirtnap said:


> I saw where the Dodgers signed Bauer for like 104 million ? He’s making more than the entire Pirates roster



He's set to make $40 mil this season and $45 mil next season. There are actually 3 teams whose entire payroll is less Bauer's 2021 salary...


----------



## elfiii

Raylander said:


> I like it! Now ink up Freddie for the long haul and let’s win!



Yep.


----------



## elfiii

HermanMerman said:


> I’m ok with this, but please baseball Gods, let the DH be here to stay in the NL.



Dear God no! Pansy baseball is for pansies! If you take the field you swing a bat. That's real baseball.


----------



## HermanMerman

elfiii said:


> Dear God no! Pansy baseball is for pansies! If you take the field you swing a bat. That's real baseball.



It pains me to say it, but I have finally turned the corner on the DH. I can’t stand watching a pitcher strike out swinging while performing a pirouette and his helmet flying off.


----------



## DannyW

HermanMerman said:


> It pains me to say it, but I have finally turned the corner on the DH. I can’t stand watching a pitcher strike out swinging while performing a pirouette and his helmet flying off.



What gets me is these pitchers, in youth leagues and up through high school, were usually also the stud hitters on the team. They are gifted athletes and if they would just work at it they could become decent hitters...maybe not .300 hitters - although some could - but .200 BA type hitters. Good enough to contribute every now and then.

But once they hit the college/pro minor league level, they just give it up. (I think all pro minor leagues now have the DH.) All they do from there on out is maybe take a few hacks in the batting cage, or work on bunting.

NL pitchers don't seem to realize that the better they are at the plate directly affects their record as pitchers. Instead they just concede an "out" to the other team.

I used to love the batting competition the Braves pitchers of the 90's had each year.


----------



## DannyW

elfiii said:


> Dear God no! Pansy baseball is for pansies! If you take the field you swing a bat. That's real baseball.



I'm with you buddy, but it's coming. You got a player who can rake but you put your hands over your eyes when a ball is hit in his direction on the field? Pencil him in as your DH.

Like David Ortiz...


----------



## DannyW

westcobbdog said:


> May have seen news flash about Braves resigning Marcel, this is huge!



Yes, with this news the Braves are essentially back to 2020 strength...minus a couple of bullpen pieces. And with Soroka anticipated coming back, plus the additions of Morton and Smyly, it could be a good year.

But the Dodgers, Padres and Mets all improved their rosters. A World Series berth will have to be earned this year in the NL.


----------



## treemanjohn

DannyW said:


> What gets me is these pitchers, in youth leagues and up through high school, were usually also the stud hitters on the team. They are gifted athletes and if they would just work at it they could become decent hitters...maybe not .300 hitters - although some could - but .200 BA type hitters. Good enough to contribute every now and then.
> 
> But once they hit the college/pro minor league level, they just give it up.


Coaches make them give it up and play a field position of theyre great batters to have them in the line up. Also, the learning curve gets steeper and steeper as every year passes. An incredible hitter in college is mediocre at best in MLB. Its very difficult


----------



## LEGHORN

What treeman said, starting in HS, coaches make the pitchers concentrate on pitching. And DH for them, they are done being hitters if they are pitching.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Wonder if AA will re-sign Duvall at a budget friendly deal?

Wonder if AA will re-sign Markakis at a budget friendly deal?

Wonder if AA will re-sign Melancon at a budget friendly deal? 

Wonder if AA will re-sign Greene at a budget friendly deal?

Most sports people are expecting the Dodgers to eventually resign free agent, good hitter, 36-year-old 3B Justin Turner but AA may still be interested if he could get a short-term, budget friendly deal.

Ozooma was on a Zoom press conference call with AA yesterday which included some friendly joking around.  Social media has some short video clips from the presser.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/marcell-ozuna-happy-to-return-to-braves

*Ozuna 'proud' to be back with Braves*

February 6th, 2021



> “I’m going to get Marcell to do [Freeman’s] deal because he can do it fast and early,” Anthopoulos said. “He can do it to see what it’s like to be a GM.”


----------



## biggdogg

HermanMerman said:


> It pains me to say it, but I have finally turned the corner on the DH. I can’t stand watching a pitcher strike out swinging while performing a pirouette and his helmet flying off.



I've said it before. For every Madison Bumgarner that can actually hit, you have 10 Mike Foltynewicz's who don't even know which end of the bat to hold. Someone also mentioned that pitchers pretty much stop hitting at the high school level. Which is true. Hitting and pitching have become so specialized and so technical that teams are forcing kids to choose one or the other. DH will be in the NL in '22, you can bank on it. And while I held Elfii's point of view since I started watching baseball, I've come to realize over the last several years that it's just painful to watch a ML pitcher stand in the box for 3-4 pitches looking like an absolute idiot.


----------



## elfiii

biggdogg said:


> And while I held Elfii's point of view since I started watching baseball, I've come to realize over the last several years that it's just painful to watch a ML pitcher stand in the box for 3-4 pitches looking like an absolute idiot.



Which is why while they are sitting there waiting on their turn in the rotation they need to be in the batting cage learning how to at least lay down a decent sac bunt to move the runner over.

Baseball is a lot more than just hits and runs. The strategy behind the game is what makes it so entertaining. If the NL goes DH you'll never see another double switch with runners on and 2 outs. In fact you'll never see another double switch period, or a pinch hitter for that matter. The game will be reduced to long ball hitters and it will get boring fast.


----------



## treemanjohn

Its much easier to develop a pitcher than it is a hitter at the major league level. Every player in the MLB and the best of the best at every position. Pitchers can hit no doubt, but hitting consistently the highest level is next to impossible


----------



## biggdogg

elfiii said:


> Which is why while they are sitting there waiting on their turn in the rotation they need to be in the batting cage learning how to at least lay down a decent sac bunt to move the runner over.
> 
> Baseball is a lot more than just hits and runs. The strategy behind the game is what makes it so entertaining. If the NL goes DH you'll never see another double switch with runners on and 2 outs. In fact you'll never see another double switch period, or a pinch hitter for that matter. The game will be reduced to long ball hitters and it will get boring fast.



And I completely agree, Unfortunately, like the stolen base, the bunt is a lost art. There are very few position players in the ML that can lay one down anymore. Let alone a pitcher.


----------



## westcobbdog

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Wonder if AA will re-sign Duvall at a budget friendly deal?
> 
> Wonder if AA will re-sign Markakis at a budget friendly deal?
> 
> Wonder if AA will re-sign Melancon at a budget friendly deal?
> 
> Wonder if AA will re-sign Greene at a budget friendly deal?
> 
> Most sports people are expecting the Dodgers to eventually resign free agent, good hitter, 36-year-old 3B Justin Turner but AA may still be interested if he could get a short-term, budget friendly deal.
> 
> Ozooma was on a Zoom press conference call with AA yesterday which included some friendly joking around.  Social media has some short video clips from the presser.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/marcell-ozuna-happy-to-return-to-braves
> 
> *Ozuna 'proud' to be back with Braves*
> 
> February 6th, 2021


If I am AA I resign 3 of the 4 and make Cakes a non roster spring training invitee. Heck I might even instead ask Nick to join the team as a coach.


----------



## treemanjohn

biggdogg said:


> And I completely agree, Unfortunately, like the stolen base, the bunt is a lost art. There are very few position players in the ML that can lay one down anymore. Let alone a pitcher.


The introduction of metrics killed the bunting and stolen base game because it brought real data that shed light on the reality of giving up an out. Outs are very very valuable in the MLB


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

westcobbdog said:


> If I am AA I resign 3 of the 4 and make Cakes a non roster spring training invitee. Heck I might even instead ask Nick to join the team as a coach.



Expecting to hear more about these Free Agent players in addition to Flowers from Braves authorities before Spring Training begins in less than 2-weeks.  Saw news headlines that Felix Hernandez signed with the Orioles (which has not been updated on the ESPN website list of Free Agents) but never played in a Braves game last season since he opted out due to covid reasons. Expected Braves fans on the forum would've been mentioning these players.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Not seeing a need for a Designated Hitter in the MLB.  

If they are trying to make it more interesting having a DH in the AL, then they ought to go ahead & platoon teams like they do in the NFL or in football to have one set of players on a team for Defense & another set of players on a team for Offense to be Designated Hitters. Of course in the future, do the same for the NL if MLB authorities & player unions decide to have a DH in the NL.

In the recent players union against the MLB proposal to start the season a month later, sounds like players voted against the DH in the NL since that was included in the proposal that was voted down.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Looks like Duvall found another home this season with a division competitor & will not be with the Braves.  Sounds like he got a good deal.  Good for him.

Players reporting to Spring Training next week.



https://www.espn.com/mlb/story/_/id/30868887/adam-duvall-miami-marlins-agree-deal

*Adam Duvall, Miami Marlins agree to deal*

5:23 PM ET




https://www.mlb.com/news/adam-duvall-marlins-deal

*Duvall agrees to deal with Marlins (source)*

9 minutes ago



> . . . contract is worth a guaranteed $5 million: $2 million in 2021, with a $7 million mutual option or a $3 million buyout for '22. The club did not confirm the deal.






https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/mlb-pitchers-and-catchers-report-2021

*Start of Spring Training dates announced*

3:53 PM EST



> Teams will report to Spring Training next week, with pitchers and catchers workouts beginning on Wednesday, Feb. 17 and full-squad workouts starting the following week on Monday, Feb. 22.





> Braves -- Thurs., Feb. 18; Tues., Feb. 23


----------



## biggdogg

The braves will sign a bench bat off the scrap heap by the end of Spring Training. I read they are still trying to bring Melancon and/or Greene back to round out the pen. I'm also still betting a couple mid level prospects get packaged with Ender to dump his salary.


----------



## DannyW

biggdogg said:


> The braves will sign a bench bat off the scrap heap by the end of Spring Training. I read they are still trying to bring Melancon and/or Greene back to round out the pen. I'm also still betting a couple mid level prospects get packaged with Ender to dump his salary.



You may be right but I hope they give Chipper a chance to right the ship with Ender with regards to his batting.

Multiple Gold Glove winners are a rare commodity.


----------



## westcobbdog

DannyW said:


> You may be right but I hope they give Chipper a chance to right the ship with Ender with regards to his batting.
> 
> Multiple Gold Glove winners are a rare commodity.


except his glove is no longer golden, maybe pewter, also his absence of power set some sort of record for weakest bat in MLB, slowest exit velocity i think it was.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Looks like Melancon is headed away from Atlanta to the left coast.



https://www.mlb.com/news/mark-melancon-padres-deal

*Padres, reliever Melancon agree (sources)*

3:38 PM EST






Updated Spring Training Schedule below . . . 



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/2021-spring-training-schedule-released

*Revised 2021 Spring Training schedule out*

1:04 PM EST



> Major League Baseball on Friday announced a revised Spring Training schedule that begins on Sunday, Feb. 28, with 28 out of the 30 clubs in action.


 


> The clubs whose Spring Training facilities are on the west coast of Florida will be split into two groups -- in one group, the Tigers, Yankees, Phillies and Blue Jays will play each other, and in the other group, the Braves, Red Sox, Twins and Rays will play each other in 28 games over 30 days, with two universal off-days.


----------



## Duff

Need to lock up Greene


----------



## biggdogg

Seems like finding upgrades to the bench and a backup catcher have become the priority. Considering Camargo is the best we have off of the bench, im inclined to agree.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Looks like Soroka won his salary arbitration while Dansby Swanson will have his hearing settled next week.

Nice having Braves minor (4) leagues planned for this year.



https://www.espn.com/mlb/story/_/id...anta-braves-mike-soroka-win-arbitration-cases

5:27 PM ET



> St. Louis Cardinals pitcher Jack Flaherty and Atlanta Braves pitcher Mike Soroka won their salary arbitration cases Saturday





> Soroka was given a raise from $583,500 to $2.8 million by arbitrators Frederic Horowitz, Margaret Brogan and Robert Herzog, who heard arguments Friday. The Braves had argued for $2.1 million.





> Atlanta shortstop Dansby Swanson -- scheduled for hearings next week





> Soroka, 23, was 0-1 with a 3.95 ERA in three starts. His year ended when he tore his right Achilles tendon while pitching against the New York Mets on Aug. 3. Soroka had surgery four days later and hopes to be ready for Opening Day.






https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/new-minor-league-baseball-structure

February 12th, 2021



> There will be a new set of standards instituted throughout the entire PDL and the affiliates at the Triple-A, Double-A, High-A and Low-A levels.




TRIPLE-A

Southeast Division

Gwinnett Stripers (Braves)


DOUBLE-A

Double-A South

South Division

Mississippi Braves (Braves)


HIGH-A

High-A East

South Division

Rome Braves (Braves)


LOW A

South Division

Augusta GreenJackets (Braves)


----------



## elfiii

Duval and Melancon gone. I wonder what AA has up his sleeve? Doesn't look like much.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Not seeing Flowers, Greene, or Markakis on the Braves Spring Training invitation list.

Reckon AA has his staff looking for cheap, budget friendly, Free Agent deals with good potential while maybe waiting for some former Braves players willing to come back at a significant reduced rate.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1361421824379084800


https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EuS4OyYXUAEG-Jn?format=jpg&name=small (larger image from Atlanta Braves twitter))


----------



## biggdogg

Kipnis is not a bad pickup. A little long in the toothed, but he's a good clubhouse guy and can run into a hot streak. The pen will be fine, certainly not as good as the start of the 2020 season, but still light years better than the 2019 pen. And there will still be flexibility to add an arm at the deadline if needed. I think another bat or two gets picked up during spring training.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Rumor revealing Braves added another rehab opportunity with potential. 



https://www.mlb.com/news/jake-lamb-deal-with-braves 

*Lamb agrees to deal with Braves (source)*

11:06 AM EST



> If Jake Lamb can become the powerful presence he was before being saddled with injuries the past few years, the Braves may have adequately addressed one of their bench needs.





> Braves and Lamb are in agreement on a one-year contract, according to a source. The deal is pending the results of a physical and intake testing. The club has not announced the agreement.





https://www.espn.com/mlb/player/stats/_/id/32742/jake-lamb 

*JAKE LAMB*



https://www.mlb.com/player/jake-lamb-571875

*Jake Lamb*


----------



## biggdogg

He will be a substantial upgrade over Camargo. And yes, I realize that isn't saying very much...


----------



## DannyW

I confess to knowing little about Jake Lamb. Looking at his stats, he is intriguing...are we getting the healthy 2015-2017 version of Lamb, or the injury marred 2018-2020 version?


----------



## biggdogg

DannyW said:


> I confess to knowing little about Jake Lamb. Looking at his stats, he is intriguing...are we getting the healthy 2015-2017 version of Lamb, or the injury marred 2018-2020 version?



That will be interesting to see. He had a pretty strong finish last season after being traded at the deadline. But again, he has to be better at the plate than Camargo.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Yep, at least Jake Lamb is trending in a better direction at the end of last season. 

Braves today & recent past showing they continue working on backup situations. 



https://www.espn.com/mlb/story/_/id...outfielder-phillip-ervin-waivers-chicago-cubs

*Atlanta Braves claim outfielder Phillip Ervin off waivers from Chicago Cubs*

4:49 PM ET



> Atlanta Braves have claimed outfielder Phillip Ervin off waivers from the Chicago Cubs





> Braves position players will have their first workout in North Port, Florida on Tuesday





> Outfielder Travis Demeritte was outrighted to Triple-A Gwinnett to open a spot on the Braves' 40-man roster






Braves tweets: 


Atlanta Braves
@Braves

The #Braves today claimed OF Phillip Ervin off waivers from the Chicago Cubs. The Braves 40-man roster is now full.

2:46 PM · Feb 22, 2021



Atlanta Braves
@Braves

The #Braves today outrighted OF Travis Demeritte to Triple-A Gwinnett. The 40-man roster is at 39.

2:38 PM · Feb 21, 2021



Atlanta Braves
@Braves

The Braves today claimed INF/OF Travis Demeritte off waivers from the Detroit Tigers and released RHP Jeremy Walker. The club’s 40-man roster is full.

3:44 PM · Feb 12, 2021


----------



## biggdogg

Ok. I know zilch about this here Phillip Ervin. But I bet he's an upgrade over Camargo...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

It's official on the Jake Lamb 1-year deal with Braves having high hopes for him to return to 2017 All-Star form.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/jake-lamb-deal-with-braves

*Braves announce deal with Jake Lamb*

53 minutes ago









https://www.espn.com/mlb/story/_/id/30951292/atlanta-braves-3b-jake-lamb-finalize-1-year-1m-deal

*Atlanta Braves, 3B Jake Lamb finalize 1-year, $1M deal*

1:26 PM ET 



> Braves finalized a $1 million, one-year contract with third baseman Jake Lamb that is not guaranteed, adding another veteran bat Tuesday to an already deep competition for bench spots in spring training





> Lamb, who is 30, joins Pablo Sandoval, Ehire Adrianza and Jason Kipnis as veterans who were added to compete for bench spots with Johan Camargo and others in spring training.






Braves Twitter: 12:06 PM · Feb 23, 2021


----------



## elfiii

So what's the deal with Markakis? He wants too much cha ching or something?


----------



## DannyW

elfiii said:


> So what's the deal with Markakis? He wants too much cha ching or something?



Ditto.

Why hasn't someone picked him up? I get his defense is only average at this point, but his bat is still full of doubles,


----------



## biggdogg

elfiii said:


> So what's the deal with Markakis? He wants too much cha ching or something?



From what I understand, he's holding out for an offer from a team looking for an everyday type player. Doesn't appear the Braves see him as an everyday player at this point.


----------



## Da Possum

I hate to be "that guy," but shouldn't the title be changed to 2021????


----------



## DannyW

Da Possum said:


> I hate to be "that guy," but shouldn't the title be changed to 2021????



Patriot44 started the last one, then he went and got himself uninvited from the forum.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

AA & staff still showing us that they're working to find good deals on backup bench players with potential which were rejected by other teams.

With all the increased competition being added to Spring Training, maybe there are multiple tactics being used by AA to help drive down the price of other better free agents he prefers, which could include Nick Markakis or Shane Greene or Tyler Flowers, while also motivating current players to work harder to improve before the season starts.



Braves tweet:

Atlanta Braves
@Braves

The #Braves today claimed OF Guillermo Heredia off waivers from the New York Mets and designated INF Jack Mayfield for assignment.

3:00 PM · Feb 24, 2021



https://www.espn.com/mlb/story/_/id...claim-guillermo-heredia-waivers-new-york-mets

*Atlanta Braves add another OF, claim Guillermo Heredia off waivers from New York Mets*

4:20 PM ET



> Atlanta Braves claimed outfielder Guillermo Heredia off waivers from the New York Mets on Wednesday





> There could be an opening on the Braves' roster after outfielder Adam Duvall signed with the Miami Marlins. Nick Markakis remains a free agent.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice going, Braves getting cash for players.

Wonder what's next?

Adding players?

Selling players?

Trading players?

Claiming players off waivers?

Designating players for assignment?

Outrighting players to Triple-A Gwinnett?

Wonder what other "leftovers" Braves will scoop up?

Wonder what wheeling & dealing AA will do next?

I'm hearing Braves have a game scheduled for this coming Sun, Feb 28, 2021 at 1:05 pm against Tampa Bay Rays.



Braves tweet update:

Atlanta Braves
@Braves

The #Braves today acquired cash from the Los Angeles Angels in exchange for INF Jack Mayfield.

12:55 PM · Feb 25, 2021


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice having Snitker leading the Braves having his contract extension thru 2023 with option for 2024. 



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/brian-snitker-receives-contract-extension

*Braves sign Snitker to extension through '23*

3 minutes ago



https://www.espn.com/mlb/story/_/id/30968383/atlanta-braves-extend-contract-manager-brian-snitker

*Atlanta Braves extend contract of manager Brian Snitker*

9:18 AM ET



Braves twitter update: 

Atlanta Braves
@Braves

The Atlanta #Braves today signed manager Brian Snitker to a contract extension through the 2023 season with a club option for 2024!

9:00 AM · Feb 26, 2021



https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EvKEea3XAAEBR6Y?format=jpg&name=small (larger image)


----------



## DannyW

Well done. Surprised to see that Snit should become Atlanta's 2nd most wins coach after this year.


----------



## elfiii

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Nice going, Braves getting cash for players.
> 
> Wonder what's next?
> 
> Adding players?
> 
> Selling players?
> 
> Trading players?
> 
> Claiming players off waivers?
> 
> Designating players for assignment?
> 
> Outrighting players to Triple-A Gwinnett?
> 
> Wonder what other "leftovers" Braves will scoop up?
> 
> Wonder what wheeling & dealing AA will do next?
> 
> I'm hearing Braves have a game scheduled for this coming Sun, Feb 28, 2021 at 1:05 pm against Tampa Bay Rays.
> 
> 
> 
> Braves tweet update:
> 
> Atlanta Braves
> @Braves
> 
> The #Braves today acquired cash from the Los Angeles Angels in exchange for INF Jack Mayfield.
> 
> 12:55 PM · Feb 25, 2021



So has AA decided to have a team this year or what?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

elfiii said:


> So has AA decided to have a team this year or what?



As usual, I ain't got no idea, but reckon he'll keep fiddling around during spring training until he finds a better deal and/or player with no fear or not bashful about adding & dropping players to try to make the team better.

No doubt AA is very strategic & tactical, but even though he likes to have budget friendly approaches, I think I've seen evidence of him at times being generous & liking to give players another chance to improve or rehab to get back to playing well based on their good potential shown in recent history.  If experienced players work long & hard in the minors to get better & back to their past good form, then AA often times is willing to work with them.

Ya'll real baseball fans have better guesses than me, but I'll keep trying to have positive hope for the future. I just like trying to keep up with sports & updating my father who is also a real Braves fan.


----------



## elfiii

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> As usual, I ain't got no idea, but reckon he'll keep fiddling around during spring training until he finds a better deal and/or player with no fear or not bashful about adding & dropping players to try to make the team better.
> 
> No doubt AA is very strategic & tactical, but even though he likes to have budget friendly approaches, I think I've seen evidence of him at times being generous & liking to give players another chance to improve or rehab to get back to playing well based on their good potential shown in recent history.  If experienced players work long & hard in the minors to get better & back to their past good form, then AA often times is willing to work with them.
> 
> Ya'll real baseball fans have better guesses than me, but I'll keep trying to have positive hope for the future. I just like trying to keep up with sports & updating my father who is also a real Braves fan.



Usually by "Report To Camp" date teams pretty much have their "team" identified with some extras at camp to maybe earn a slot or get some experience before they get sent back down to triple or double A ball. AA is still jockeying all of it.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

elfiii said:


> Usually by "Report To Camp" date teams pretty much have their "team" identified with some extras at camp to maybe earn a slot or get some experience before they get sent back down to triple or double A ball. AA is still jockeying all of it.



Yep, most teams seem to be that way, but AA usually appears to be willing to fool around, mess around, change things up, & take more risks thru early season with his unique ways in the business.  

Nice having past good players willing to humble themselves going back to minors to get better again & AA letting them hang out there if he has minors openings for them to work it out.  Besides AA doing what's best for the Braves, I think he truly likes trying to help players if he can as long as it's reasonable & can fit in his budget.  We never know what's up his sleeve or what he's working on, but I expect AA likes surprising us with good news when he can & when it is needed.  Kudos to his staff keeping things quiet until things happen.


----------



## biggdogg

I've read more than one article where Liberty Media has put a freeze on spending for now. Sounds as if AA only has about $5 mil or so to play with in payroll. Hopefully Ender has a decent enough spring (0/1 with a BB today) that his salary can be shipped off in a package deal of some kind. AA reportedly wants Greene back, and he seems to be looking to find that rebound guy for the bench to keep what little cash is available handy.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Yep, a week ago on sport radio heard them talking to AA about latest stuff including rumor on having only $5-Million available to spend in the 25-minute video on the 680TheFan Youtube channel.  I don't recall any bad words slipping into the discussion but I don't have time right now to listen to it again to make sure so I'll avoid posting it.





> *Do The Braves Only have $5 Million left to spend? Alex Anthopolus with Nick and Chris*
> 
> Feb 23, 2021
> 
> 680TheFan
> 
> Braves GM Alex Anthopolus joins Nick and Chris to update the offseason. If the report is true that the Braves on have $5-Million to spend and what went down with the Mark Melancon negotiation.





Looks like today we get to see the results from Braves new starting pitcher Drew Smyly along with some other regular starters in today's lineup.  Nice Braves 11-hit shutout 6-0 win yesterday with 2-hits for Riley, 2-hits for Inciarte, 2-run HR for d'Arnaud, Triple for Almonte.



https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=401288787

March 2, 2021

Box Score



Braves twitter update:

Atlanta Braves
@Braves

8:39 AM · Mar 3, 2021

Here is today’s #BravesST lineup vs. the Orioles!


----------



## elfiii

They got spanked pretty good the last two games. No offense.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Yep, they got smacked around the last 2 & were lucky to score 1-run in each game with 5-hits today & 3-hits yesterday while trying to shake out error bugs with 2-errors today & 3-errors yesterday.  Still showing they're good at giving away HomeRuns & Walks, too. 

Fried pulled from starting tomorrow due to potential covid exposure. 

MVP Freeman scheduled to start tomorrow according to local tv sports news this evening. 



https://www.espn.com/mlb/story/_/id...-friday-start-due-potential-covid-19-exposure

*Atlanta Braves' Max Fried scratched from Friday start due to potential COVID-19 exposure*

6:16 PM ET


----------



## biggdogg

Meh, lot of no names, prospects and Ender doing a whole lot of nothing with the sticks. Dansby and Riley made their spring debuts today, Freeman makes his tomorrow and Acuna and Albies made theirs yesterday. The pitchers the Braves are counting have thrown well so far. All that to say I'm not really concerned with the scores and the box scores until the starters start going 4-5 innings and the regulars start getting more than a few bats a week.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

No worries, mate. 

Dansby was in 3 games on Feb 28 (1-hit), March 3 & 5 (1-hit). 

Riley was in 3 games on Feb 28 (2-hits), March 2 (2-hits) & 4 (1-hit). 

Acuna was in 2 games on March 1 (1-hit) & 3. 

Albies was in 2 games on March 1 & 3 (1-hit, HR).

Ender was in 3 games on Feb 28, March 2 (2-hits) & 4.



Here's their 2021 Spring Training Game Logs below. 


https://www.mlb.com/player/dansby-swanson-621020?stats=gamelogs-s-hitting-mlb&year=2021

Dansby Swanson


https://www.mlb.com/player/austin-riley-663586?stats=gamelogs-s-hitting-mlb&year=2021

Austin Riley 


https://www.mlb.com/player/ronald-acuna-jr-660670?stats=gamelogs-s-hitting-mlb&year=2021

Ronald Acuna 


https://www.mlb.com/player/ozzie-albies-645277?stats=gamelogs-s-hitting-mlb&year=2021

Ozzie Albies 


https://www.mlb.com/player/ender-inciarte-542255?stats=gamelogs-s-hitting-mlb&year=2021

Ender Inciarte


----------



## biggdogg

No sir, no worries at all! I'm just glad baseball is back!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Today's game lineup first 5-batters looks like start of season until Dansby gets hot hitting & if Ozzie's bat slacks off some like previous seasons.










I'm streaming, listening to the game at web link below:


http://player.listenlive.co/59271

*Xtra 106.3*

Atlanta's Sports & Talk!




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367895849162964997

EDIT UPDATES:


Braves starter Kyle Wright throwing lights out, 1st-inning only 4-pitches & 3-up 3-down, 2nd-inning only 7-pitches & 2-K's & 3-up 3-down,  after 2-innings both teams no hits, no runs. Twins Shoemaker also 6-up, 6-down on only 10-pitches (5 each inning) after 2-IP.

3rd-inning, Wright 3-pitches, ground-out, single, grounder double-play, 3-up 3 down.

Radio announcer says Braves Charlie Morton starts tomorrow, Saturday.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Rough game for Atlanta MLB. 

Don't look now, but going into the bottom of the 9th, Braves have 0-Runs & 0-Hits & 2-Errors, while Pirates have 10-Runs & 17-Hits. 

Albies was scratched from starting lineup due to neck stiffness.


----------



## DannyW

Yikes!  And that lineup has 6 of our expected 8 position starters.


----------



## DannyW

Double yikes...Smyly gave up 8 hits, a walk, and 5 earned runs. In two innings. Against the Pirates.

Our only run came on a...balk.

Yeah...I know...it's only a meaningless spring training game. But that must have been U-G-L-Y.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

At least Braves never quit spirit tradition delivered 1-hit & 1-run. 

Atlanta loaded the bases, then Braves score on a balk. 



https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=401288882

Box Score

Scoring Summary

9th - Goins scored on a balk, A. Jackson to second on a balk, Ervin to third on a balk.    

PIT = 10, ATL = 1


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice having Max Fried do ok on his 1st ST start yesterday with 4.0-IP, 3-H, 1-ER, 3-K, 0-BB. 

Looks like today's lineup 1st 8-batters expected to be similar players starting the season. 



https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=401288892 

March 10, 2021

Box Score


----------



## biggdogg

If Lamb stays healthy and Riley gets off to a slow start, 3B will get interesting...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Riley's bat had a nice spring training start, but hope he & Lamb can get their sustained hitting game going with some consistency. We know they both like to hit the ball hard.

Nice Braves win Thursday, 3/11.



https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=401288911

Thursday, March 11, 2021

Box Score

6th    Braves Acuña Jr. homered to left.


7th    Braves M. Harris homered to left.




https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/jake-lamb-aims-to-shake-off-struggles-with-braves

*Lamb out to regain All-Star form with Braves*

March 10th, 2021



> Given a chance to rejuvenate his career with the Braves, Jake Lamb is focused on maintaining the same aggressive hitting approach that helped him become an All-Star in 2017.





> “I just like to hit the ball hard,” Lamb said. “I try not to think about launch angle. I just want to square the ball up. I love seeing when that exit velo is above 100 [mph].”


----------



## biggdogg

Saw this morning that Markakis has officially hung up the spikes and called it a career. Hate that he never played in a World Series. Heck of a ball player.


----------



## DannyW

biggdogg said:


> Saw this morning that Markakis has officially hung up the spikes and called it a career. Hate that he never played in a World Series. Heck of a ball player.



Sad news...one of my favorites. Coming from the old school, I loved the way he stayed quiet, never complained, and when he did something great he just acted like he had done it before....never flipped a bat, pranced around the bases, or show boated. He knew it was all about the team.

Right up there with Dale Murphy in my book. One heck of a career.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Congrats & good for Markakis.  Good for him.  Glad we finally heard his plans for this season & the future.  No doubt, a very popular player.  Wonder if anything will draw him out of retirement to play this season like last year when he changed his mind??? 



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/nick-markakis-announces-retirement

*Markakis retires after 15 MLB seasons*

36 minutes ago




https://www.espn.com/mlb/story/_/id...s-15-seasons-atlanta-braves-baltimore-orioles

*Nick Markakis retires after 15 MLB seasons with Atlanta Braves, Baltimore Orioles*

9:35 AM ET




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1370368059391807489



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1370360293776371715


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Thrilling game today with Braves taking the lead thru the 3rd-inning, then Twins take the lead with their 5-run 4th-inning, Atlanta taking the lead back in the 7th-inning, & Braves building on the lead in the 8th & winning 8-5 with a total of 16-hits which include a 2-run HR by Camargo & 3-run HR by Kazmar, 2-hits each by Ball, Harris, Sandoval, Kazmar, & Kipnis. 



https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=401288920

March 12, 2021 

*Box Score & Scoring Summary*


----------



## westcobbdog

Harris is a young player to watch.


----------



## elfiii

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Thrilling game today with Braves taking the lead thru the 3rd-inning, then Twins take the lead with their 5-run 4th-inning, Atlanta taking the lead back in the 7th-inning, & Braves building on the lead in the 8th & winning 8-5 with a total of 16-hits which include *a 2-run HR by Camargo*



I hope he catches on fire this year. I've always liked him for his hustle but his bat has been disappointing in the past.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

elfiii said:


> I hope he catches on fire this year. I've always liked him for his hustle but his bat has been disappointing in the past.



Yes, it would nice to see him do well.  Recent season seems like he keeps teasing us doing some good stuff, just not on a somewhat consistent basis.  Hope him playing during the winter league in the tropics helps him finally get to a break out season.  Before spring training, local tv sports news showed him hitting a HR in that tropics league as the local media try to do a sales campaign for him.

It's like so many of us sitting on the edge of our seats looking for Braves young developing talent finally make a strong step up to the next level to start reaching their potential on a regular basis of some kind.


----------



## DannyW

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> It's like so many of us sitting on the edge of our seats looking for Braves young developing talent finally make a strong step up to the next level to start reaching their potential on a regular basis of some kind.



Yep...all that 20-21 year old talent is now 24-25 years old...it's time.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

DannyW said:


> Yep...all that 20-21 year old talent is now 24-25 years old...it's time.



Yes, Sir, no telling when each developing talent finally arrives in their own time, but fans are ready & waiting for it.  Hope we at least have some good surprises of from them this season.



Fun close game at the HomeRun derby competition Sunday with most scoring coming from HR's except the Rays 1st scoring with Smith's single hitting in 2-runs. Braves hit 5-HR's & Rays hit 3-HR's.  Thrilling 8th-inning with total of 4-HR's by 2-HR's for each team.  Fine Atlanta walk-off win on Adrianza's 3-run HR in the bottom of the 9th-inning.



https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=401288949

March 14, 2021

*Box Score*


> HR: Kazmar Jr. (3, 8th inning off Sanders 0 on, 2 Out); Adrianza (1, 9th inning off Zombro 2 on, 1 Out); Kipnis (1, 5th inning off Ríos 1 on, 2 Out); Acuña Jr. (2, 5th inning off Ríos 0 on, 2 Out); Langeliers (1, 8th inning off Sanders 0 on, 2 Out)



*Scoring Summary*

INNING    TB    ATL



> Rays 2nd - Smith singled to left, Brosseau scored and Phillips scored.





> Braves 5th - Kipnis homered to right, Inciarte scored.
> 
> Braves 5th - Acuña Jr. homered to left.





> Rays 7th - Mastrobuoni homered to right.





> Rays 8th - Kelly homered to center, Pinto scored.
> 
> Rays 8th - Gomez homered to center, Mastrobuoni scored.
> 
> Braves 8th - Langeliers homered to left.
> 
> Braves 8th - Kazmar Jr. homered to left.





> Braves 9th - Adrianza homered to right, Morales scored and Almonte scored.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Today's lineup for the Braves . . . 



Atlanta Braves twitter: 

Atlanta Braves
@Braves

Here’s how the #Braves will line up today vs. the Twins!

#BravesST

9:06 AM · March 15, 2021


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice ST win for the Braves looking like season start batting lineup also with Anderson getting 9-K's but roughed up in the 5th giving up 4-hits & 2-runs to go with his fielding error in the 4th, while Atlanta batter substitutes delivered all the hits except one from the DH & delivered all the runs except Acuna's fielder's choice RBI. 

Soroka making more good noise for the Braves. 



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/mike-soroka-progresses-with-simulated-game

*Soroka takes a step toward return*

7:24 PM EDT



> I was able to watch Mike Soroka throw for the first time this year while he completed a simulated game on Friday afternoon. Quite honestly, he looked normal while pitching and really didn’t show any hesitance when he needed to cover first base.





17-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1373047873537990659


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Braves having a good game today with double digit hits & runs.

Hope Freddie finally gets his bat going this week, eventually it will happen but just wondering when it will happen.



https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=401289041

March 21, 2021

Box Score


----------



## Shadow11

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Braves having a good game today with double digit hits & runs.
> 
> Hope Freddie finally gets his bat going this week, eventually it will happen but just wondering when it will happen.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=401289041
> 
> March 21, 2021
> 
> 
> Box Score



4/1/2021 it will happen.
Can't wait. I think this is the year that we bring home another Georgia championship!


----------



## DannyW

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Braves having a good game today with double digit hits & runs.
> 
> Hope Freddie finally gets his bat going this week, eventually it will happen but just wondering when it will happen.



Small sample size but several of expected starter's bats have been cool in spring training. Freddie (.130), Riley (.200), Acuna (.161), Ozuna (.200) and Pache (.120). And the team leader in HRs and RBIs (Kazmar) is not even expected to make the team.

Openers in 9 days...be nice to see some 3-for-4 days out of those guys soon.

Don't know much about him but utilityman Ehirea Adrianza is having himself a good ST. And it would not surprise me if Sandoval gets the nod at 3rd over Riley.


----------



## biggdogg

DannyW said:


> Small sample size but several of expected starter's bats have been cool in spring training. Freddie (.130), Riley (.200), Acuna (.161), Ozuna (.200) and Pache (.120). And the team leader in HRs and RBIs (Kazmar) is not even expected to make the team.
> 
> Openers in 9 days...be nice to see some 3-for-4 days out of those guys soon.
> 
> Don't know much about him but utilityman Ehirea Adrianza is having himself a good ST. And it would not surprise me if Sandoval gets the nod at 3rd over Riley.



Sandoval's defensive limitations will keep him off the roster. He's a DH/1B at this point in his career, and a marginal DH at that. Riley is the Opening Day starter, and Lamb will be his back-up. Lamb, Adrianza, Inciarte and Camargo will be on the bench. Kaz will be in AAA.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Shadow11 said:


> 4/1/2021 it will happen.
> Can't wait. I think this is the year that we bring home another Georgia championship!



It will help when 1st string players are in games more often soon getting regular live AB's, but never feels right or good striking out 2 or more times like he did that game.  Of course his hitting is expected to improve before the season opener like usual.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

DannyW said:


> Small sample size but several of expected starter's bats have been cool in spring training. Freddie (.130), Riley (.200), Acuna (.161), Ozuna (.200) and Pache (.120). And the team leader in HRs and RBIs (Kazmar) is not even expected to make the team.
> 
> Openers in 9 days...be nice to see some 3-for-4 days out of those guys soon.
> 
> Don't know much about him but utilityman Ehirea Adrianza is having himself a good ST. And it would not surprise me if Sandoval gets the nod at 3rd over Riley.



On sports radio yesterday after a month of Spring Training, heard them list cold starting players with low number of hits out of total ST at-bats, but at least they're mostly making contact with the balls at the plate.  Of course, radio game announcers keep reminding the audience about pitchers currently being ahead of players.  Soon they should start sending players back down to the minors so starters will play more often to warm their bats up. Riley had a good 1st week of hitting.

This is Kazmar's 3rd straight good major league Spring Training doing well along with a couple other minors showing improvements each ST.

Adrianza's recent 3-hit game & other regular hits seems to be making a good case for himself to make the roster. Nice having d'Arnaud having a recent 3-hit game, too. Lots of good competition happening among potential bench players contending for roster spots.

Nice surprise having Sandoval delivering some regular hits, but not expecting him to have a chance at replacing any starters.


EDIT UPDATE:

Let's add Braves Spring Training Hitting Stats below showing Adrianza (12) & Sandoval (11) leading the team . . .



https://www.mlb.com/stats/atlanta-braves/hits

MLB Spring Training Hitting Stats for Atlanta Braves


----------



## DannyW

biggdogg said:


> Sandoval's defensive limitations will keep him off the roster. He's a DH/1B at this point in his career, and a marginal DH at that. Riley is the Opening Day starter, and Lamb will be his back-up. Lamb, Adrianza, Inciarte and Camargo will be on the bench. Kaz will be in AAA.



Yeah, it's a shame about Kazmar. He seems to be a career "almost major leaguer".


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Austin Riley making a batting statement in today's game going 2-for-2 with 2-HR's hitting a curve & a sinker in 1st & 4th innings.

Yesterday, Acuna took team lead with 4-HR's from Kazmar with 3-HR's.



https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=401289083

March 24, 2021

Box Score

1st - Riley homered to center (442 feet).

4th - Riley homered to center (428 feet), Swanson scored.



https://www.espn.com/mlb/playbyplay?gameId=401289083

Play-by-Play


Braves - Top 1st

Riley homered to center (442 feet).

PITCH    TYPE    MPH           
4 Home Run    Curve    83


Braves - Top 4th

Riley homered to center (428 feet), Swanson scored.

PITCH    TYPE    MPH           
1 Home Run    Sinker    94



64-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1374788577033338886


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Soroka making progress, Freddie not so much & expecting to need 2-weeks into the season before bat gets going like last year. 

2-run HR for Ozuna today for the game lead in the 6th, but Rays counter with HR in the 7th for tie game 2-2. 



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/freddie-freeman-question-and-answer-session



> *MLB.com:* In terms of results, this spring has been different for you. You are 4-for-26 with no extra-base hits and eight strikeouts. How do you think you are swinging the bat right now?





> *Freeman:* If you look at my batting line, it’s pretty awful. Let’s just call a spade a spade. I have felt pretty awful the first couple weeks of Spring Training. But I started to feel a little better on Tuesday, when I flew out to center field. It was like my first real flyout where I stayed through the ball. I didn’t have Spring Training last year and it took me a couple weeks to get going. It’s just the same thing this year. It’s just taking me a little longer than usual.






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1375130905812029441


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Newcomb starts this evening, & Fried starts tomorrow evening before his next game opening day.

Last ST game next Tuesday before the season opener.

Missing starters in today's game lineup except for Pache.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice game start for Newcomb with 4-K's, 1-hit in 2.0-IP while other Braves pitchers gave up 5-HR's, but Atlanta wins a close 7-6 game thanks to a 4-run 7th-inning while Sandoval gets 3-hits to go with team total of 15-hits. 

Also, surprising to hear Freddie say he has not been approached about a contract extension yet. 



https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=401289111

March 26, 2021 

Box Score 



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/freddie-freeman-question-and-answer-session



> *MLB.com:* There was some thought you might get a contract extension before you enter this final season of your contract. Can you tell us if there has been any progress on this front?





> *Freeman:* I just saw Lance McCullers got his extension and I’ve been seeing the reports about Juan Soto, Trea Turner and other guys in the NL East. I’m happy for them. They deserve it. They are such amazing ballplayers. But in my case, we haven’t been approached yet, my agents or I. We’ve got a week left before the season. My main focus is getting ready for the season next and being ready for April 1 in Philadelphia and getting to the World Series. That’s my main focus. But in terms of extension talks, we haven’t been approached yet.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

More Spring Training annc'ts . . .



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/braves-option-bryse-wilson-to-alternate-training-site

*Notes: Wilson optioned; Backstop battle (; Bench battle)*

March 26th, 2021



> Soroka, who could return from right Achilles surgery in late April



*Contreras (23-year-old) vs. Jackson (25-year-old)



			backup catcher
		
Click to expand...

*
*Bench battle*


> Ehire Adrianza continues to make it more difficult to believe that he won’t be on the Braves’ Opening Day roster.





> versatile utility man has gone 14-for-34 with four doubles and a pair of home runs during Grapefruit League play





> While Adrianza’s bid is strengthened by his ability to play nearly every position, Pablo Sandoval is limited defensively. But Sandoval is giving the Braves reason to believe that he can be a valuable switch-hitter off of the bench. He recorded three hits Friday and is now hitting .429 (15-for-35).





> Nate Jones, a right-handed reliever who hadn’t allowed a run over 6 1/3 innings before surrendering a home run to Kyle Garlick during the third inning Friday






Braves tweets:


Atlanta Braves
@Braves


8:29 AM · March 27, 2021

The Braves selected the contracts of Ehire Adrianza & Nate Jones, optioned Bryse Wilson to the alternate training site, outrighted Abraham Almonte to the club’s alternate training site & placed Touki Toussaint on the 60-day injured list with a right shoulder strain.


11:41 AM · March 27, 2021

The #Braves today selected the contract of INF Pablo Sandoval, designated OF Phillip Ervin for assignment, and released INF Jason Kipnis. 


1:38 PM · March 27, 2021

The #Braves today released INF Jake Lamb from the roster.


----------



## biggdogg

Gotta admit, I'm really surprised with the Sandoval/Kipnis decision.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Just edited & added in previous post Jake Lamb annc't on being released like Jason Kipnis.

Will not surprise me if Lamb & Kipnis turned down the option to continue working on their stuff at the club’s Gwinnett minors alternate training site.



https://www.mlb.com/stats/atlanta-braves/hits

*MLB Spring Training Hitting Stats for Atlanta Braves*




https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/pablo-sandoval-ehire-adrianza-nate-jones-make-braves-roster

43 minutes ago 



> team also optioned pitcher Bryse Wilson, infielder Johan Camargo and catcher William Contreras to the alternate training site





> Sandoval and Adrianza will be bench players to start the season





> Camargo, Contreras, Ervin and Kipnis didn’t make the club because the Braves are going with a four-man bench, which includes outfielder Ender Inciarte and catcher Alex Jackson. Snitker said the bench could go up to five players later in the season.





> For now, the Braves will have an extra reliever out of the bullpen -- which includes Jones, who didn’t allow a run in 6 1/3 innings.





> Wilson had a great spring, but was told the Braves didn’t need a fifth starter to start the season.





> He will be one of the guys we will look at when we do need the fifth starter, which will be the second time around


----------



## DannyW

Biggest surprise to me was Wilson. Who is going to be the 5th starter? Ynoa???


----------



## biggdogg

DannyW said:


> Biggest surprise to me was Wilson. Who is going to be the 5th starter? Ynoa???



Tomlin and Hnoa will pitch a "bullpen" game the first time the 5th spot in the rotation comes up. Wilson will probably be recalled mid-April. They wanted an extra arm in the pen to start the season.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Encouraging having Freddie's double yesterday & HR today as part of his 2-hits for the coming regular season.

Rough TB 12-run 8th-inning handing Braves the disappointing loss as Rays deliver 16-runs & 16-hits.


----------



## DannyW

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Encouraging having Freddie's double yesterday & HR today as part of his 2-hits for the coming regular season.
> 
> Rough TB 12-run 8th-inning handing Braves the disappointing loss as Rays deliver 16-runs & 16-hits.



Pardon me...16 runs and 16 hits overall? Did I read that right??? And 12 - T-W-E-L-V-E - runs in one inning??? Wonder why Snit didn't call the spring training "mercy rule"???


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

DannyW said:


> Pardon me...16 runs and 16 hits overall? Did I read that right??? And 12 - T-W-E-L-V-E - runs in one inning??? Wonder why Snit didn't call the spring training "mercy rule"???



Nice point about the mercy rule, but it was only a half inning left in game & maybe Snitker wanted to see how his players responded batting in the Top of the 9th or wanted a last look at some of the Braves players batting who loaded the bases with 3-walks before making the last out. 

It was an ok game through 7-innings with Braves ahead 5-4, except for Atlanta giving up 3-runs in the 4th-inning.



https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=401289139 

March 28, 2021

Box Score


----------



## biggdogg

Sobotka, Webb and Hernandez, none of which made the OD roster, got lit up. Morton was lights out which is great, but Hnoa got roughed up, which is not so great as he is lined up to start the 5th game...


----------



## Shadow11

Smyly sure looked good a few days ago, which was encouraging. What do you think about him?


----------



## DannyW

Okay...I'll take glass-half-full look at it. Freeman and Ozuna have finally gotten their BA over the Mendoza line, and Morton yet to allow an earned run in over 10 innings of work this spring.

I feel better already.


----------



## Shadow11

Well, we know they have the old folks in relaxation mode right now. We know what they can do. No worries there. Just don't let them get hurt is the main thing right now.


----------



## biggdogg

Shadow11 said:


> Smyly sure looked good a few days ago, which was encouraging. What do you think about him?



He's typically an innings eater and looks like he should be a solid back half of the rotation guy. He got hit pretty hard in his first outing, but pitched really well the rest of spring training. He should really do well with the Braves offense compared to the bad teams he pitched for in Arizona.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Another rough game shutout 0-4 loss for the Atlanta today with Ian Anderson giving up 4-runs, 4-hits (3-HR's) in the in the 3rd-inning. Braves only get 4-hits today by Albies, Ozuna, M. Harris, C. Alexander with Dansby Swanson scratched from the lineup having right calf tightness so Adrianza plays SS, going 0-for-2 while Sandoval goes 0-for-1, and finally Camargo comes into game to lead the team with 2-walks.

Good news is Soroka expecting to throw 1 or 2 innings in tomorrow's last Spring Training game.



https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=401289153

March 29, 2021

Box Score

Red Sox - 4-runs, 9-hits

Braves - 0-runs, 4-hits



Twitter:

680 The Fan
@680TheFan

Brian Snitker says Mike Soroka will throw an inning or two tomorrow in the #Braves Grapefruit League finale in Fort Myers against the Red Sox

12:02 PM · March 29, 2021



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/mike-soroka-set-for-spring-debut-vs-red-sox

4:47 PM EDT



> Mike Soroka will take his next step in the rehab process on Tuesday, when he is scheduled to pitch an inning or two in Atlanta's Spring Training finale against the Red Sox at JetBlue Park





> Soroka will pitch in relief of Drew Smyly, who will start on Tuesday. Once Soroka completes the short outing against the Red Sox, he will travel to Atlanta and prepare to spend the next couple weeks continuing his preparations at the team’s alternate training site -- Triple-A Gwinnett’s Coolray Field.





> If Soroka stays on track while pitching in intra-squad games over the next few weeks, there is a chance he could rejoin Atlanta’s rotation in late April.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice 5-3 win for the Braves as Spring Training ends with Soroka pitching the last 2-innings getting the save as Albies gets a HR as part of his 2-hits & 3-RBI's while 1st basemen Freeman & Sandoval have 2-strikeouts each.



https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=401289167

March 30, 2021

Box Score

Braves - 5-runs, 6-hits, 2-errors

Red Sox - 3-runs, 8-hits



> WIN
> D. Smyly(1-1)
> 4.2 IP, 6 H, 0 ER, 4 K, 0 BB





> LOSS
> M. Perez(2-3)
> 5.0 IP, 4 H, 4 ER, 5 K, 2 BB, 1 HR





> SAVE
> M. Soroka(1)
> 2.0 IP, 2 H, 1 ER, 2 K, 2 BB, 1 HR





> E: Adrianza (2, fielding); Camargo (3, throw)





6-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1376975649034928133


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

For those ready for Braves opening day game today at 3:05pm . . .



60-seconds





*Atlanta Braves 2021 Opening Day Lineup!*

April 1, 2021

Atlanta Braves

Your 2021 Atlanta Braves #OpeningDay lineup:

1. Acuña        RP
2. Albies        2B
3. Freeman   1B
4. Ozuna        LF
5. d’Arnaud    C
6. Swanson  SS
7. Riley          3B
8. Pache        CF
9. Fried          P



41-seconds





*Atlanta Braves Opening Day Hype Video*

March 31, 2021

Atlanta Braves

We're back.


----------



## antharper

Y’all should start a new thread , Go Braves !


----------

